# The NEW Headphone Lounge Thread



## icefalkon

Being that the old thread was closed, we need a new one. Please keep it civil guys...

This is a thread all about Headphone Lounge Cables made by Ted Allen. Post pictures, comments, and whatever eye candy you have that he made!


----------



## spook76

It is great to see this thread resurrected from the dead. I post some pictures of the masterwork of Ted later.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

1) Ted repaired my Shure 425 cable, made originally by another famous cabler. The two connectors had somewhat loose fits, so I was getting occasional sound dropouts when I moved my head and shifted the cable. Not good. So, Ted agreed to replace the connectors with his own larger, more robust, earpiece connectors. Voila. No more dropouts. Works much better now with no dropouts in sound when I move my torso.
  
 2) Ted built me a very nice adaptor cable: RSA to 4-pin XLR. Allows me to use my balanced headphones (LCD-2, Grado GS-1000i, PS-500) with my SR-71B without worrying about placing too much torsional strain on the straight connector. With a right-angled RSA plug, I get too much strain on the cable as it exits the amp jack and then curves towards me. Not the best scenario.
  
 Beautiful work, for less than the price of a family night out at the movies (Don't start another argument about relative costs vs. other brands!).
  
 Thank you, Ted. I motion that we nominate Ted for Sainthood.  Saint Ted of Waldport. The guy can do no wrong.
 Or Honorary Canadian Citizenship (Nelson Mandela is the ONLY foreigner to receive hon. Can. Citiz. so far, way back in the 1990s).


----------



## fleasbaby

Ted is fantastic. All price questions aside, he makes quality product, and provides top notch service. I even invited him to come and visit anytime he's in So-Cal. I have never even thought about extending that invite to anyone else I have dealt with.


----------



## spook76

Without coming across as a shill, I cannot praise Ted Allen and his company Headphone Lounge highly enough. I first bought an Ohno Continuous Casting (OCC) silver plated copper (SPC) cable a year ago from Headphone Lounge. At less than $100 I thought that it was aesthetically attractive and so if the sound did not improve at least they looked better than the stock cables. I was surprised by greater clarity that cables brought to the sound. I also got a chance through emails to get to know Ted Allen. Ted a real craftsman of the old school where the sale is less important than satisfying his customer. 

Because of my enjoyment of the SPC cable I decided to take the plunge and go for Ted's flagship IEM cable the OCC pure silver cable. I must have pestered Ted with too many emails about length, choice of Y connector and possible sheathing but through it all Ted was unfailing polite and answered all my questions promptly and without complaint. With the OCC silver cable, I felt it lifted the veil of the music. From top to bottom, the sound became tighter, more coherent with greater clarity and PRaT. Based upon my experience with the OCC silver cables I bought an OCC silver LOD and interconnect from Headphone Lounge. 

Finally, when I purchased Ray Samuels superb Protector balanced amplifier, I knew that I would need cables wired for a balanced amplifier. I had to practically twist Ted's arm to have him make me a new OCC silver cable with the RSA plug. Ted tried to persuade me and almost begged me to send back my existing silver cable and he would just change the plug at no charge. I wanted the flexibility to be able to switch between sources and amplifiers so I went ahead and purchased a balanced OCC silver cable. This experience taught me all I needed to know about Ted Allen, customer satisfaction is far more important than a sale.

When people ask about the build quality of Ted Allen's products, the pictures below should speak for themselves. In a word, peerless. Ted's attention to detail is excellent in everything cable or interconnect he makes. My OCC silver interconnect best personifies Ted's craftsmanship. From the Oyaide plugs to extra heat shrink from the plugs to add greater strength and durability nothing is overlooked. 

For anyone considering upgrading his or her cables hoping or looking to improve the sonic signature of their IEM or headphones it is difficult to top Headphone Lounge's price, quality and a build time measured in days not months.


----------



## Hijodelbrx

If a new thread on the same subject can be created less than 24 hrs. after the original is locked, why bother locking it? Glad to see a thread about HPL product, just seems like pages of posts that were overwhelmingly positive were lost needlessly! Oh well!!


----------



## LiteKirby

I'm thoroughly enjoying my cable that Ted made me for my JH11s. Or was until I sent them in for a refit 

Using the cable now on my JH5s with my PB2 still a definite improvement from stock. Pics in the other thread or I will repost later when not on mobile.


----------



## rawrster

I have always wanted to try silver cables on my iems although I'm not sure what the difference between silver and his regular spc is. Does anyone have both to compare?


----------



## spook76

rawrster said:


> I have always wanted to try silver cables on my iems although I'm not sure what the difference between silver and his regular spc is. Does anyone have both to compare?




I have both and the silver plated copper will add a bit of warmth to the sound as well as a improvement to the overall clarity. I started my journey with aftermarket cables with the SPC cables as I stated above. I think that is good way because the cost is less and you can judge for yourself whether you feel silver cables are worth the additional cost. Further, Ted offers a 10% discount for returning customers so any upgrade from the SPC is that much less expensive.


----------



## Mooses9

TF Soild Pure Silver W/ViaBlue Connector
  

 Westone/JH Neotech Pure Silver W/ Oyiade Connector
  

 Top 2 Are mine Closet to the Top is a RSA Male Silver/Gold To Ibasso Hirose
 2nd is a Female Silver/Gold To Hirose In a Purple Heart Enclosure


----------



## LiteKirby

I've never had cables like that to compare so I can't say much between copper/spc/silver but I've read that copper adds warmth and silver add detail

I have a copper spc hybrid and its balanced so not sure if the upgrades in sound are the cable the amp or going balanced or a mix but its a much nicer more durable and nicer looking than stock so yeah


----------



## Dopaminer

Well done icefalkon, I was pretty disappointed to see the last thread shutdown, especially due to such a bizarrely illogical argument (on a custom headphone cable thread).   Ted`s been supremely accommodating to my unusual request for a custom Hirose/ Shure SE846 cable; it`s in the mail and I can`t wait for it to get here to me in Tokyo.....


----------



## spook76

Let me know your impressions of Headphone Lounge cables and the 846. What cable did you order?


----------



## Dopaminer

spook76 said:


> Let me know your impressions of Headphone Lounge cables and the 846. What cable did you order?


 
 I had an OCD-inspired vision of a balanced cable for the ibasso pb2, two separate conductors joined only at the plug (no y-splitter) and sleeved completely in my favorite color, a kind of ochre-rust.  Here is the hirose-3.5mm SE adaptor he made; the rest of the cable is still incoming. 

  
 Unfortunately iBasso has been out of the pb2 for the past few months and only last week started shipping them; I am leaving to go traveling in 4 days and I doubt either the cable or the amp will make it here (Tokyo) before I leave, so impressions will have to wait a month.
  
 d


----------



## hydesg

just ordered a set that will work with both my HD800 and LCD2r2.
 Cant wait to get them 
  
 Other cable makers costs 2.5 times more!!!! for similar configuration and cable.


----------



## spook76

Ted, a belated Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## hardtarget666

I just wanted to say that I have just had a fantastic service from Ted. I wanted a cheap ALO balanced cable as my ALO RX MK3-B had developed a connection issue in the single-ended headphone socket and rather than repair the amp (out of warranty and probably expensive to fix) I wanted to circumvent it by going balanced in the hopes that it would do the trick. I had already spent considerable amount on single ended cable so wasnt really looking to spend much.
  
 To be brutally honest Ted was not my first choice as I had not heard of Headphone Lounge so I had approached another well-known custom cable maker and was frankly appalled by his customer service and arrogance. It almost felt the guy did not want my business. I researched and stumbled upon Headphone Lounge and decided to approach Ted. I explained my requirements to Ted and instead of selling me another cable (which he could have done quite easily) he offered to reterminate my existing cable as well as fix my broken HD650 balanced cable for what I would consider to be a shockingly good value for money.
  
 All throughout the process the communication was excellent and when I did get my cables back, there were perfect. I still have a bit of static on my amp (possibly contact issues) but its hugely better. All in all Ted gets my thumbs up and I would not hesitate one bit to recommend him!!
  
 Thanks Ted!!


----------



## icefalkon

Hey guys, 
  
 Just got my new cable in from Ted for my Tralucent 1Plus2 BA IEM's. As expected...the work is flawless, gorgeous, and sounds amazing. Since getting home this afternoon I've been comparing this cable with the high end aftermarket cable that came with the IEM's.
  
 Ted's cable blows them away. 
  
 For now I'm using them with a DX50 along with a Tralucent T1. Tomorrow I'll use the DX100 and the RWAK100...but at this point, I'm more than confident that Ted's will continue to kick royal ass.
  
 Here are some pics...
  
 Happy New Years Guys!
  
 Steve from CT


----------



## doublea71

I've dealt with him in the past and he provided nothing short of impeccable customer service. He is aces all around and I'll contact him for a new CIEM cable down the road. I'm glad he went solo.


----------



## spook76

doublea71 said:


> I've dealt with him in the past and he provided nothing short of impeccable customer service. He is aces all around and I'll contact him for a new CIEM cable down the road. I'm glad he went solo.




I agree, I am also glad Ted in now Headphone Lounge. By the way, Ted Happy New Year


----------



## rawrster

A quick question. I have a spc iem cable from Ted but thinking about a silver cable. Is it just as flexible as the spc? I have a silver cable from another company but it wasn't as flexible as Ted's cable so thinking about other options.


----------



## spook76

rawrster said:


> A quick question. I have a spc iem cable from Ted but thinking about a silver cable. Is it just as flexible as the spc? I have a silver cable from another company but it wasn't as flexible as Ted's cable so thinking about other options.




Yes. I have both a SPC and pure silver cable from Ted and both are identical when it comes to flexibility. 

If you decide to upgrade to pure silver you will not be disappointed. The best description I have heard in reference to pure OCC silver cables from Headphone Lounge was "they lifted a veil from the music I didn't know was there."


----------



## Mooses9

icefalkon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my new cable in from Ted for my Tralucent 1Plus2 BA IEM's. As expected...the work is flawless, gorgeous, and sounds amazing. Since getting home this afternoon I've been comparing this cable with the high end aftermarket cable that came with the IEM's.
> 
> ...


 
 you didnt like the stock 1 plus 2....i owned the older style stranded one plus 2 pure silver and found it to be excellent, just wondered why you went with a diff cable


----------



## icefalkon

mooses9 said:


> you didnt like the stock 1 plus 2....i owned the older style stranded one plus 2 pure silver and found it to be excellent, just wondered why you went with a diff cable


 
 I got these second hand and they came with a BTG Starlight Cable. The new cable blows it away.
  
 Steve from CT


----------



## Mooses9

icefalkon said:


> I got these second hand and they came with a BTG Starlight Cable. The new cable blows it away.
> 
> Steve from CT


 
 ahh i see...very nice


----------



## spook76

Another great story about Ted Allen. So I come home from work on Thursday and I had accidentally dropped my balanced cables on the floor before I left and it was cleaning lady day. Long story short she vacuumed my cables  so they are destroyed. Worse, on Friday I was receiving my new RSA F-35 Lightning amp with only a balanced out. 

So I call Ted on Friday afternoon to explain my problem and after a quick chat we hang up. What does Ted do? Within a couple of hours Ted makes me a new set of balanced OCC silver cables and travels 30 miles to a regional post office so that I will hopefully receive them today and I did. I have always considered $200 a great price for OCC silver cables but after that kind of customer service another $180 (with the repeat customer 10% discount) is a bargain. 

I will post pictures when I stop listening long enough.


----------



## Mooses9

spook76 said:


> Another great story about Ted Allen. So I come home from work on Thursday and I had accidentally dropped my balanced cables on the floor before I left and it was cleaning lady day. Long story short she vacuumed my cables  so they are destroyed. Worse, on Friday I was receiving my new RSA F-35 Lightning amp with only a balanced out.
> 
> So I call Ted on Friday afternoon to explain my problem and after a quick chat we hang up. What does Ted do? Within a couple of hours Ted makes me a new set of balanced OCC silver cables and travels 30 miles to a regional post office so that I will hopefully receive them today and I did. I have always considered $200 a great price for OCC silver cables but after that kind of customer service another $180 (with the repeat customer 10% discount) is a bargain.
> 
> I will post pictures when I stop listening long enough.


 
 yeah thats is some customer service.  doubt anyone else would go that far to please a customer


----------



## hydesg

just received the cables from Ted. Looking good!


----------



## spook76

Beautiful cables to a beautiful set up.


----------



## spook76

A couple of pictures if my new balanced cables. I love the new FBI cables logo. I asked what it stands for and it is "From the Big Island" as Ted lived on Hawai'i for 24 years. Aloha Ted and beautiful work as always.


----------



## Goodjr82

hydesg said:


> just received the cables from Ted. Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I see you have a pair of Audeze headphones there... did you buy a headphone lounge cable for them? If so which one?


----------



## hydesg

goodjr82 said:


>


 
 well, my custom cables fits both headphones


----------



## Mooses9

very very nice setup there.


----------



## spook76

Congratulations to Ted and Headphone Lounge as iRiver invited Ted to make a couple of cables for the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas for the demonstration of the new AK240.


----------



## Mooses9

X2 i think he is finally getting the attention he deserves.


----------



## DirtyMagnetWiz

Just got this bad boy... Amazing craftsmanship, excellent service, and sounds great!! So glad I went to Ted for my first custom cable.


----------



## spook76

I like the skull. Are those 846?


----------



## Mooses9

535's


----------



## spook76

Another picture of Ted's cables with the AK240 at CES in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mooses9

Very cool wish I could make it up to ces sometime looks enjoyable.


----------



## Mooses9

I have so much love for ted, he ALWAYS bends over backwards for me, and ALWAYS comes through. out of all the people i have done business with he is the only one i consistantly go back to, to get what i want and need done and done right. and this is honest, i have like 2 custom interconnects from him, have had 2 cable i bought second hand, a line out dock he fixed for me, he just fixed my er4p, he's reterminated multiple cables for me. and i NEVER once had any issues with him,his service,or his work. i just felt like i needed to say that, i have to give kudos to where and who it needs to go to, and let him know how i apreciate him....and cheers to more service we shall have together. )


----------



## torara

Hi, 

Looking for new cable for hd600. Looked at headphone lounge website and saw there are 3 types of copper cables. 1. Pure copper, 2. SPC and 3. Hybrid copper tin. Do you know what are differences among 3 types in term of sound?

Or should I bite my wallet and just go for the silver? 

My system is laptop > hiface2 > metrum quad > woo6.

Thanks


----------



## goodvibes

spook76 said:


> I have both and the silver plated copper will add a bit of warmth to the sound as well as a improvement to the overall clarity. I started my journey with aftermarket cables with the SPC cables as I stated above. I think that is good way because the cost is less and you can judge for yourself whether you feel silver cables are worth the additional cost. Further, Ted offers a 10% discount for returning customers so any upgrade from the SPC is that much less expensive.


 
 I tend to not especially like spc unless the IEM is a bit U shaped. Cables are horses for courses. I tend to prefer pure silver, pure copper or hybrid cables. I'm using a hybrid now with silver on the ground side. I haven't loved the 1% gold either though again I can see where it would shine. Very clean and I think also best for more U shaped responses. Pure copper is warmer and pure silver leaner but they tend to have good timing. Just IMO and they are generalities that wont follow every cable with these designs but I thought I'd give my observations so far.


----------



## justuspost

I’ve been using Ted’s (Ted from headphonelounge.com) magic OCC Silver cable now for less than a couple days. At first I was blown away by the beauty of the silver opalescent cable and the braided texture that I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing first hand before. The workmanship of the wood is first class. The fit is better than the standard 846 cables since the over-the-ear wire is a bit more flexible and it also feels lighter. Now the 846 feels much more similar to my 530s. The added detail of the wood, Y block and overall look/feel set this cable apart from anything factory made.
  
 Aesthetics aside, the sound quality of the 846 has taken a leap forward. Same source, IEM, tips, different cable; magic. The sound stage is open, airy and simply better than stock. It doesn’t change the sound, just opens it up, making it cleaner and crisper, and adds detail and clarity. I had Ted terminate the cable in RSA and also make a matching adaptor for RSA-3.5. It matches beautifully and the amazing magical sound I’m hearing at this point is with the RSA-3.5 adapter via phone/PC. I am planning to try this setup with a CL Theorem 720 via RSA just as soon as the new ear molds come back from this Audiologist.
  
 Bottom Line: If you have the 846 and want to take them to the next level of aesthetics and sound, one of Teds custom OCC Silver cables is a great option. Toss on some custom molds and an AK or Cypher Labs dac and you’ve got yourself a rig of envy by almost anyone.


----------



## spook76

I agree with the pairing with the 846. Also, I love the skull.


----------



## Mooses9

love the woodwork


----------



## Mooses9

anything new coming out of teds neck of the wooods?


----------



## spook76

I saw on Ted Allen's website Headphonelounge.com that he is now selling a limited edition budget OCC silver cable at $150 plus shipping. The budget silver is a smaller gauge but that same OCC purity with Ted's superb build quality. The best just got better.


----------



## Mooses9

nice gives ppl the ability to get silver without the price.


----------



## justuspost

Here's a full look at my rig. I'm adding rubies for the skull eyes as soon as they are delivered.


----------



## spook76

Great looking rig. Nice choice in IEMs . What ear tips are those?


----------



## Mooses9

very nice!


----------



## justuspost

The tips are customs from Starkey labs in mn that I got through a local audiologist. 

Today I bought two blood red rubies to have set in the eyes of the skull. I'll post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## justuspost

And I guess I already said that. Sigh...


----------



## Mooses9

oh i didnt even notice the tips, they look soft, silicone not acrylic i presume? look comfortable .


----------



## justuspost

Yeah I'm not entirely sure what material they are. They were clearly milled. The right fits well but the left doesn't seal unless I push on it a lot. I think I'll have it redone. It's a somewhat softer material but more along the lines of soft plastic than earplug material.


----------



## Mooses9

how much did they run you?


----------



## justuspost

120


----------



## teds headfood

for customers with outstanding orders i just wanted let you know we had a bit of a snow storm here in oregon so unfortunately i cannot get off my property so shipping will be delayed about a week. i'll update this thread as soon as shipping resumes.
 i apologize for any delays
 many thanks ted


----------



## powerslave

I bought an hd650 balanced spc cable from Ted.  Built well, sounds great.  Can't complain.  Thanks Ted!


----------



## justuspost

It's a winter blast here in Oregon. UPS, FedEx, and USPS isn't running in Portland today. So if Ted were to get them in the mail, I'm not sure they would leave the warehouse. Stay safe Ted!


----------



## Mooses9

no fixie bike riding for you guys!......well unless you have snow tires on your fixie haha....also selvedge jeans dont like salt stay inside!


----------



## justuspost

Most good selvedge is washed in the sea, but we don't use salt here. ha No fixie for me. I'm a roadie. Now that you mention it, I kinda want to take the Mt Bike out!!


----------



## Mooses9

justuspost said:


> Most good selvedge is washed in the sea, but we don't use salt here. ha No fixie for me. I'm a roadie. Now that you mention it, I kinda want to take the Mt Bike out!


 
 just take the moutain bike tires and put them on your fixie )
  
 dont wash selvedge at all lol


----------



## LiteKirby

Getting a new cable from Ted made

Replacing my HD600s cable which is actually the HD650 cable

Pretty excited


----------



## Mooses9

post pics when you get your new cable...i love to see teds work ...eye candy


----------



## Dopaminer

Twin-cable Hirose balanced Shure SE846 cable and single ended adaptor.  This was an OCD/fetish - inspired design and color that Ted made real (even if I suspect he didn`t want to !!!).  Anyway, I love it !


----------



## EpicAnthony

First time is ever ordered from Ted. He was very courteous and responded to my questions instantly I ordered a copper/silver hybrid a couple days ago for my jh16's and I'll be posting pics shortly!


----------



## Mooses9

very nice cable


----------



## AmberOzL

Can Ted ship to Europe/Belgium, if so how much the shipping would cost?
  
 Also I wonder if he ever work with Spiral Ear ciems? SE ciems uses good old Westone connector but pins are 0.4mm instead of 0.3mm, so basically they are a bit longer. Also they are quite recessed so thick connectors will not fit.
  
 I like what I see in this thread therefore it made me interested in his work/products. Also the price doesn't seem like a rip off either.


----------



## nazrin313

Just ordered: 1 x OCC Pure Silver with Oyaide plugs and 1 x Pure Silver IC this morning, and Ted is almost there..Great Service!! answers emails almost instantaneously. Highly Recommended


----------



## spook76

amberozl said:


> Can Ted ship to Europe/Belgium, if so how much the shipping would cost?
> 
> Also I wonder if he ever work with Spiral Ear ciems? SE ciems uses good old Westone connector but pins are 0.4mm instead of 0.3mm, so basically they are a bit longer. Also they are quite recessed so thick connectors will not fit.
> 
> I like what I see in this thread therefore it made me interested in his work/products. Also the price doesn't seem like a rip off either.




Ted is very responsive so I would email him at tedallen0220@gmail.com and ask him. I do know he ships a lot to Europe but as for a Spiral Ear CIEM I do not know. 

How are you enjoying the Spiral Ear's? I have heard they maybe the best IEM on the market.


----------



## AmberOzL

spook76 said:


> Ted is very responsive so I would email him at tedallen0220@gmail.com and ask him. I do know he ships a lot to Europe but as for a Spiral Ear CIEM I do not know.
> 
> How are you enjoying the Spiral Ear's? I have heard they maybe the best IEM on the market.


 

 Thank you for the reply mate. Ted also contacted me, he seems very helpful, got my attention definitely.
  
 For the moment, I am looking for a dap upgrade, depending on what I choose (probably go for Calyx M) I will order a cable. When the time comes, I will email him and discuss the details.
  
 As for SE5way, I am incredibly happy with them even though right now my source is just good old Clip+. They are one of the monitors scales extremely good with the proper feeding, so I am hoping to see even a better experience with dap upgrade.
  
 SE5way is my only ciem so I can't really say it is the best one in the world because I don't have other things to compare but many experienced users (especially with lots of high end ciem) says they are one of the best ones, if not the best. I can't recommend them enough honestly, if the sound signature suits you and the money is not a problem.


----------



## Mooses9

nice looking cables


----------



## justuspost

Finally updated my setup with Mogok Burma Rubies. Not sure why Ted doesn't include these stock.


----------



## teds headfood

HOLY CRAP!!!!! send me a link


----------



## Mooses9

love it


----------



## nazrin313

Ordered last wednesday and completed today.. Great job Ted



Looks to be of great quality and best price ever bar none. A pleasure to work with and highly highly recommended


----------



## EpicAnthony

Ted was kind enough to show me an image before delivering. They're pure silver/copper hybrid and it looks amazing, Ted did an amazing job and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## AmberOzL

epicanthony said:


> Ted was kind enough to show me an image before delivering. They're pure silver/copper hybrid and it looks amazing, Ted did an amazing job and I can't wait to try it out.


 
 Looks great, absolutely great.


----------



## EpicAnthony

amberozl said:


> Looks great, absolutely great.




All thanks to Ted, this is my first time ordering from him.


----------



## lyrrom

just ordered a set of the smaller gauge occ silver cables for my se846! ABSOLUTELY CAN'T WAIT TO GET THEM!

 also, would like to compliment ted for making my first time ordering anything from overseas a breeze  will post pics as soon as i have them!


----------



## spook76

To our favorite cable maestro a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY . Yes, today is Ted Allen's birthday let us all wish him a very happy birthday.


----------



## EpicAnthony

Happy Birthday Ted!


----------



## nazrin313

Happy birthday Ted, have a great one


----------



## visia

justuspost said:


> I’ve been using Ted’s (Ted from headphonelounge.com) magic OCC Silver cable now for less than a couple days. At first I was blown away by the beauty of the silver opalescent cable and the braided texture that I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing first hand before. The workmanship of the wood is first class. The fit is better than the standard 846 cables since the over-the-ear wire is a bit more flexible and it also feels lighter. Now the 846 feels much more similar to my 530s. The added detail of the wood, Y block and overall look/feel set this cable apart from anything factory made.
> 
> Aesthetics aside, the sound quality of the 846 has taken a leap forward. Same source, IEM, tips, different cable; magic. The sound stage is open, airy and simply better than stock. It doesn’t change the sound, just opens it up, making it cleaner and crisper, and adds detail and clarity. I had Ted terminate the cable in RSA and also make a matching adaptor for RSA-3.5. It matches beautifully and the amazing magical sound I’m hearing at this point is with the RSA-3.5 adapter via phone/PC. I am planning to try this setup with a CL Theorem 720 via RSA just as soon as the new ear molds come back from this Audiologist.
> 
> Bottom Line: If you have the 846 and want to take them to the next level of aesthetics and sound, one of Teds custom OCC Silver cables is a great option. Toss on some custom molds and an AK or Cypher Labs dac and you’ve got yourself a rig of envy by almost anyone.


 
 I am also looking for a cable upgrade for my 846. However, I have no experience with iem cables. Ted offers a variety of cable types: COPPER/SILVER PLATED COPPER/HYBRID/SILVER.
 Does anyone have any comments on other types of cables besides pure silver with 846? Also, there are 24AWG and 30AWG silver cables. Is there a significant difference between the two?


----------



## justuspost

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only difference in the two is gauge. In theory, the slightly higher gauge should transfer a little cleaner.

We've all tried another blend cable with the 846, the stock cable. In sure Ted offers those as affordable stock replacements. 

For me, the small cost difference between the two OCC and the silver blend made it a no brainer. It really does make a huge difference and for around $200, anyone who has the 846 should have no problem affording one.

Justus


----------



## visia

justuspost said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only difference in the two is gauge. In theory, the slightly higher gauge should transfer a little cleaner.
> 
> We've all tried another blend cable with the 846, the stock cable. In sure Ted offers those as affordable stock replacements.
> 
> ...


 
 30AWG could make it a bit more flexible as well compared to 24AWG, it would seem, but I am not sure if there is a noticeable difference quality wise.


----------



## visia

One more questions, between NEUTRIK, OYAIDE, VIABLUE and FBI Custom, which one is smaller? Looks to be VIABLUE?


----------



## spook76

visia said:


> One more questions, between NEUTRIK, OYAIDE, VIABLUE and FBI Custom, which one is smaller? Looks to be VIABLUE?




You also have to know what DAP or player do you plan to use and does that player have a case around it. If for example you are using an iPhone or iPod with a case you need either a Viablue or Oyaide plug as both are long enough to fully connect to the headphone out using the case.


----------



## visia

spook76 said:


> You also have to know what DAP or player do you plan to use and does that player have a case around it. If for example you are using an iPhone or iPod with a case you need either a Viablue or Oyaide plug as both are long enough to fully connect to the headphone out using the case.


 
 I am using my ZX1 without a case, so that would not be a major concern.


----------



## visia

After talking to Ted, ended up ordering 30 strand (25.5AWG) with a new slim plug.


----------



## LiteKirby

Still waiting on my cables o.o


----------



## teds headfood

finishing tonight will drive 30 miles to nearest open post office in morning with yours and a couple others. sorry was out of town for 3 days.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Great balanced cable for the HD800. Works perfectly with the SR71B. You're the man, Ted!


----------



## torara

Thanks Ted for my SPC HD600 cable. It arrived perfectly even you had problem with the snow. Build quality great. Sound improved immediately without any burn in. 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicAnthony

teds headfood said:


> finishing tonight will drive 30 miles to nearest open post office in morning with yours and a couple others. sorry was out of town for 3 days.




Hey Ted once again thank you, I'm sorry to hear that you have to travel so far just to make It to the post office. 30 miles is insane.


----------



## teds headfood

no worries its the closest open post office on saturday.just packed kirby's up


----------



## EpicAnthony

teds headfood said:


> no worries its the closest open post office on saturday.just packed kirby's up






Hey Ted I just received the cable I'm loving the durability and it's nice and thick to my liking. Also it's just so much eye candy going on its a beautiful cable one again thanks!


----------



## LiteKirby

Cables came in today, a day earlier than expected
  
 Look and feel beautiful, pictures when I get home from class, but they sound excellent so far.


----------



## revolutionz

Got my IEM cable and 3.5mm adapter today.  Quality is great, and would definitely recommend them.  Ted has great communication, and his prices and turn around time are good.  Silver cable really opened up my CIEM's vs. the stock cable.


----------



## LiteKirby

Sent ted an email asking for a quote at like 2am and got a prompt reply and even placed an order. Now that's quality service!

Getting a new iem cable since my Bugle cable from Beat Audio died. Its strange how only once you go back to stock do you hear the differences the cable made. 

Going with a Silver cable from Ted, can't wait for the improvement over not only stock but the copper cable as well!


----------



## lyrrom

my cable just shipped! soooo excited


----------



## LiteKirby

I'll get better pictures soon, took some hastily today but here's my 6.5 female --> 6.5 male adapter cable since I have like, 5 different headphones I switch between atm, and the new cable for the HD600s
  
 Not the best picture, but you can see them + my FiiO X3 and JH11s, as well as the headband on my Amperiors


----------



## teds headfood

workin on it right now


----------



## LiteKirby

Got a pic of my incoming cable, pretty excited, should get here Monday
  

  
 Looks beautiful as always Ted


----------



## spook76

Beautiful build as usual. I love the 3.5mm plug.


----------



## lyrrom

my cable just arrived in Singapore after travelling halfway around the world. it's so jaw-droppingly gorgeous that I might secretly love it more than my se846.


----------



## EpicAnthony

lyrrom said:


> my cable just arrived in Singapore after travelling halfway around the world. it's so jaw-droppingly gorgeous that I might secretly love it more than my se846.




Of course make sure to leave some pictures for us when you get the chance.


----------



## lyrrom

30 strand silver cable with grand blue sleeving. i could stare at this all day.


----------



## EpicAnthony

lyrrom said:


> 30 strand silver cable with grand blue sleeving. i could stare at this all day.




She's a beaut.


----------



## nazrin313

Got my cables today, a few things i have observed:
- great workmanship on the cables, the little ic and the pure silver cable
- sonically, from directly changing the stock cable it is more clearer, a little brighter which now makes the warm sd3 perfect and I can honestly say the sd3 is not warm now.. Dare i say it makes it a little more neutral? 
- details of songs are now more apparent and i can safely say the cables has changed the sd3 sound sig for the better

All in all, super super happy and will purchase from ted again.HIGHLY RECOMMENDED


----------



## jwbrent

I just wanted to say although I've had no experience with Ted's cables, I did buy an AK100, AK120, and an AK240 from him. Paid in advance with no issues at all. Ted's very communicative and his word is _gold_.
  
 Thanks Ted!


----------



## oggur

Ted built me a 3 in 1 quality balanced headphone cable for my HE-500.
 I'm now able to use the cable with my mini-X a-100 or portable devices!
  
 Ted was awesome to do business, great communication, smooth transaction paid in advance with paypal.
  
 Highest regards to Ted Allen's to costume build the cables for your needs.
  
 Cheers!
  
 Daniel Lebrun
 Sudbury, ON
 Canada


----------



## spook76

oggur said:


> Ted built me a 3 in 1 quality balanced headphone cable for my HE-500.
> I'm now able to use the cable with my mini-X a-100 or portable devices!
> 
> Ted was awesome to do business, great communication, smooth transaction paid in advance with paypal.
> ...




Great Daniel. Any pictures?


----------



## Saraguie

HI All, i'm about to join your ranks. Ted made a spectacular looking balanced cable for my Unique Melody Mentors to go into the AK240's balanced port. He is a knowledgable guy and I am expecting that the cable he has made for me will make the SQ even better than it already is between these two pieces of gear. I hope I will be able to receive it before I fly out on Wednesday night, Finger and toes are crossed.
  

  
 BTW, Ted also sold me the AK240 and the transaction went flawlessly. When I had my business my motto was 'Under promise and over deliver'  When I ran into a problem copying into the AK240 there was a problem. I CAUSED it but never the less Ted and A&K helped me and all got resolved within a 24 hour period.
  
 Anywho can't wait to get my cable and hear the difference.


----------



## spook76

saraguie said:


> HI All, i'm about to join your ranks. Ted made a spectacular looking balanced cable for my Unique Melody Mentors to go into the AK240's balanced port. He is a knowledgable guy and I am expecting that the cable he has made for me will make the SQ even better than it already is between these two pieces of gear. I hope I will be able to receive it before I fly out on Wednesday night, Finger and toes are crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Truly beautiful cables and welcome to the world of balanced sound. You will be stunned by the combination of Ted's silver cables and your AK240 balanced.


----------



## wickson

Not only does Ted make amazing looking cables, he also supplies diy parts.

He sold me everything I needed to make the cable pictured below, he even went as far as sending me some reference pictures to make my first build go smoothly!

Thanks Ted! 
You're one of a kind!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Ted made me a silver cable for my hd-650. Soon shipping. 
My 5th cable from Ted, 1st headphone (several IEM cables before). Quick, efficient, impeccable, beautiful.


----------



## AmberOzL

canadianmaestro said:


> Ted made me a silver cable for my hd-650. Soon shipping.
> My 5th cable from Ted, 1st headphone (several IEM cables before). Quick, efficient, impeccable, beautiful.


 

 Looks very cool honestly. The craftsmanship seems awesome too. Enjoy your cable mate.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Thanks, AmberOzL.
 More for you to enjoy:
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headphones


----------



## kerrys30

Just received my 2.5mm to rsa balanced adaptor to test AK240 with fitears. Thanks ted. 

Wanted to mention that Ted advised not to plug or unplug balanced connector to AK240 when powered on......to do with ground setup and easily shorting. Thanks for heads up Ted.


----------



## spook76

Headphone Lounge's new reference cables. 

I just ordered from Ted Allen a set of Headphone Lounge's new OCC silver litz cables. I have always been intrigued by "litz" cables and for those of us demanding the last bit of performance from our setup, I cannot wait to give them a listen. I will post a detailed review when I get them next week.


----------



## nazrin313

Wow great!! Waiting for this... If the sonic improvement is above the older flagship from ted.. Then its as good as ordered


----------



## spook76

nazrin313 said:


> Wow great!! Waiting for this... If the sonic improvement is above the older flagship from ted.. Then its as good as ordered




Litz wire is supposed to eliminate the "skin effect" where the signal is only carried on the outside of the bundled wire. I should have them Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## nazrin313

spook76 said:


> Litz wire is supposed to eliminate the "skin effect" where the signal is only carried on the outside of the bundled wire. I should have them Tuesday or Wednesday.




Okay.. Thanks for that.. But what will be the sonic improvements? Greater clarity? Bigger sound stage?


----------



## spook76

nazrin313 said:


> Okay.. Thanks for that.. But what will be the sonic improvements? Greater clarity? Bigger sound stage?




I would guess greater clarity at a minimum as the electrical signal is carried evenly across the wires.


----------



## spook76

Review of Headphone Lounge's new Reference OCC Silver Litz Cable

When my friend Ted Allen told me he was adding an OCC silver litz cable to his line up, I knew that I had to hear it for myself. 

For those who may not know "litz" is a process where each individual wire in a cable in enameled to insulate each wire from each other. Litz wire eliminates the "skin effect" and "proximity effect" both of which reduce the loss of signal strength. 

For those who are interested in the science behind litz wire, a simple explanation can be found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire

Now for the question of how do they sound. I have been struggling for a couple of days to describe the sonic aspects of the Reference OCC Silver Litz Cable, hereafter I will just call them Reference Cables. The questions I asked myself throughout listening to the Reference Cable is the soundstage wider, is the clarity improved and is the overall tonality across the frequency spectrum greater. The easy answer is yes but the Reference Cable is more than the sum of its parts. The only way to do justice to the sound is to analogize them to when I updated my musical library from 320kbps to FLAC and ALAC. The Reference Cables immerse you in the music without coloration and bring a dynamic to music I never knew I was missing very similar to when I upgraded my music library to FLAC files. 

I own the OCC silver plated copper and OCC pure silver cables from Headphone Lounge and the Reference Cables are simply the best I have ever heard. 

Equipment used:

Shure SE846
Shure SE535

iPod Touch 5th Generation as a source 
RSA Protector balanced amplifier
RSA F-35 The Lightning balanced amplifier 

Music used: FLAC and ALAC files.

Disclosure: The Reference Cables I reviewed were purchased from Headphone Lounge with a 10% discount available to all prior customers.


----------



## nazrin313

spook76 said:


> Review of Headphone Lounge's new Reference OCC Silver Litz Cable
> 
> When my friend Ted Allen told me he was adding an OCC silver litz cable to his line up, I knew that I had to hear it for myself.
> 
> ...


 
 owh wow...good review!!!
  
 any pics of this fine custom cable?


----------



## spook76

The picture really does not do the cable's justice. The build quality is impeccable and there is no microphonics with the smooth insulation. Also, the custom molded carbon fiber RSA/Kobiconn connector is beautiful.


----------



## nazrin313

NICE!!! Ted's cables are one of my favs...


----------



## spook76

I have to say I think so highly of the new Reference Cable that I just ordered a set of Reference Cable interconnects to go with my portable rig.


----------



## nazrin313

Dayum, i wanna get it but i will have more cables than iems lol.. Need to sale my current cables before i can proceed


----------



## CanadianMaestro

My new silver cable on HD-650 improved its SQ. Basic relaxed character is unchanged, which is good. Made upper-mids more present, with added air and unveiling of micro-details. Very good improvement for listening to classical music and vocal ensembles. Pics below (blue cable). Thanks Ted. Fast service and USPS shipping to Canada. Impeccable workmanship.


----------



## spook76

The picture is of my new 3.5mm interconnects made by Ted Allen at Headphone Lounge with the new OCC silver litz Reference Cable. As I have already posted a review of the Reference Cable I will limit my comments to the build quality and workmanship.

Because interconnects by there usage are bent in a "U" shape, Ted takes the time to not only use shrink wrap on the entire cable but adds double shrink wrap from the plug out about 1/4 of an inch to the cable to provide extra protection. Ted does this without prompting by me solely because he has a passion for quality and the smallest detail matters to him. 

Please note, it is difficult not to sound obsequious but it is hard not to admire old fashioned craftsmanship which Ted brings to his work.


----------



## Bound

I actually just ordered a OCC SPC cable from Ted just about an hour ago, and was he a stellar guy. I have been out of a cable for a few weeks, and I requested express shipping and said he should be able to get them sent by today. I just can't wait.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bound said:


> I actually just ordered a OCC SPC cable from Ted just about an hour ago, and was he a stellar guy. I have been out of a cable for a few weeks, and I requested express shipping and said he should be able to get them sent by today. I just can't wait.


 

 enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

spook76 said:


> Review of Headphone Lounge's new Reference OCC Silver Litz Cable
> 
> When my friend Ted Allen told me he was adding an OCC silver litz cable to his line up, I knew that I had to hear it for myself.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good review.  So, I gather the differences you hear between the Litz and OCC silver on your IEMs are not subtle?  Have you also tried silver cables from Ted on full-sized HPs?  I just got a silver OCC for my HD650. Nice improvement; added more "grit" at both ends, without abolishing the warmth and sweetness. Should I dive for the Litz? I'm not after subtle changes anymore.
 Thanks.


----------



## spook76

canadianmaestro said:


> Good review.  So, I gather the differences you hear between the Litz and OCC silver on your IEMs are not subtle?  Have you also tried silver cables from Ted on full-sized HPs?  I just got a silver OCC for my HD650. Nice improvement; added more "grit" at both ends, without abolishing the warmth and sweetness. Should I dive for the Litz? I'm not after subtle changes anymore.
> Thanks.




I have never tried OCC silver on full sized headphones. Comparing the Reference Cable to Ted's OCC silver with IEMs the changes are subtle. More dynamic with great bass impact but not night and day. 

However, of you are coming from silver played copper, copper or stock cables the difference is dramatic. It is like a veil is lifted off the music.


----------



## deadie

More props for Ted.  This UE IEM cable is my 3rd purchase from him, after a UE dual 3-pin XLR balanced cable and TRS to speaker prong adapter.
  
 Super cool dude, good prices, great quality.  Mahalo bruddah!


----------



## spook76

I need to amend my earlier review of the Reference Cables. I had loaned out my new Reference Cables to a fellow Head-Fier (M Coupe) for a week and today is the first time I listened to my portable rig with both the Reference Cables and OCC silver litz 3.5mm interconnects. 

The synergy of all OCC silver litz wire with my rig was stunning. I was listening to "Supper's Ready" by Genesis, a song I have heard maybe a thousand times and I have never heard such clarity and instrument separation before with my IEMs. I sat in my chair paralyzed as the music enveloped me. I amend my comparison of OCC silver to OCC silver litz to say, it is a dramatic difference no but it is more than a subtle improvement. 

Below is a picture of my portable rig.


----------



## Buddhahacker

spook76 said:


> I need to amend my earlier review of the Reference Cables. I had loaned out my new Reference Cables to a fellow Head-Fier (M Coupe) for a week and today is the first time I listened to my portable rig with both the Reference Cables and OCC silver litz 3.5mm interconnects.
> 
> The synergy of all OCC silver litz wire with my rig was stunning. I was listening to "Supper's Ready" by Genesis, a song I have heard maybe a thousand times and I have never heard such clarity and instrument separation before with my IEMs. I sat in my chair paralyzed as the music enveloped me. I amend my comparison of OCC silver to OCC silver litz to say, it is a dramatic difference no but it is more than a subtle improvement.
> 
> Below is a picture of my portable rig.


 
 Great to hear! I order a balanced litz cable configuration for my Noble 6's in my AK240. I can't wait for my cables to come in.


----------



## spook76

buddhahacker said:


> Great to hear! I order a balanced litz cable configuration for my Noble 6's in my AK240. I can't wait for my cables to come in.




Congratulations. Please post pictures and your impressions.


----------



## rsbrsvp

I bought a Litz silver 4 wire cable for my LCD 3 from Ted.  He made it and shipped it within a few days.  It cost $250.  It sounds exactly like a $1,100 silver 12 wire cable I bought from another seller. 
  
 Workmanship was very good.


----------



## spook76

rsbrsvp said:


> I bought a Litz silver 4 wire cable for my LCD 3 from Ted.  He made it and shipped it within a few days.  It cost $250.  It sounds exactly like a $1,100 silver 12 wire cable I bought from another seller.
> 
> Workmanship was very good.




Any pictures?


----------



## rsbrsvp

I don't have time to take pics.- But it looks good- 4 nicely braided silver wires..


----------



## laurencewayne

rsbrsvp said:


> I bought a Litz silver 4 wire cable for my LCD 3 from Ted.  He made it and shipped it within a few days.  It cost $250.  It sounds exactly like a $1,100 silver 12 wire cable I bought from another seller.
> 
> Workmanship was very good.



I did too and had the same experience. Doesn't get any better than Ted.


----------



## Decreate

Another happy litz silver cable owner here. Using them with my UM Mentors balanced out from the AK240.


----------



## kh600rr

Just ordered a new Salmon colored case for my AK-240. Might have to order up one of his Silver Litz cables, you guys are raving about.


----------



## laurencewayne

kh600rr said:


> Just ordered a new Salmon colored case for my AK-240. Might have to order up one of his Silver Litz cables, you guys are raving about.



I highly recommend you complete the listening experience by ordering a balanced silver Litz from Ted. It does make a difference.


----------



## HideousPride

Picked up two balanced cables from Ted for the AK240, one for my Noble FR IEMs and one for Enigma headphones. Both have been received about a week after placing the order. Very pleased. Fair pricing, excellent communication and a very appealing lead time. Had a cable order in the past where I completely had forgotten about it by the time it arrived. The fact that Ted does fast work is something I value highly.


----------



## laurencewayne

hideouspride said:


> Picked up two balanced cables from Ted for the AK240, one for my Noble FR IEMs and one for Enigma headphones. Both have been received about a week after placing the order. Very pleased. Fair pricing, excellent communication and a very appealing lead time. Had a cable order in the past where I completely had forgotten about it by the time it arrived. The fact that Ted does fast work is something I value highly.



Same experience I had. Totally trustworthy.


----------



## Pepito

Ordered a balanced SPC cable for my Shure 846's and a silver IC a few days ago. 
  
 I just received my Protector today and am patiently waiting for these wonderful cables


----------



## spook76

Pepito you are in for an incredible sonic experience. I have both the Protector and Lightning with the 846 and Ted's superb cables and interconnects.


----------



## Saraguie

What is the protector?


----------



## wickson

saraguie said:


> What is the protector?




It's an amp, Ray Samuels Audio - Protector.


----------



## Saraguie

Ahhhh thanks. I have a Hornet for 7-8 years. He makes good stuff.


----------



## spook76

saraguie said:


> What is the protector?




The Lightning and Protector are Ray Samuels balanced amplifiers. The Protector has both a single and balanced output where the Lightning is only balanced output.

p.s. It was Ted Allen a year ago who recommended Ray Samuels amps to me and even sold me my RSA Protector.


----------



## Pepito

spook76 said:


> Pepito you are in for an incredible sonic experience. I have both the Protector and Lightning with the 846 and Ted's superb cables and interconnects.


 
 I've been saving my pennies for years to experience it


----------



## spook76

pepito said:


> I've been saving my pennies for years to experience it




Trust me it is worth it. After you go balanced you cannot go back to single output. My advice is to keep Ted's email as every new headphone or IEM you purchase you are going to want a balanced cable to go with it.


----------



## M Coupe

I want to start my post by beginning with a Sincere Thanks to a great businessman - Thanks Ted Allen!


EXPERIENCE:

One of the first thing to affect customer perception is customer service and the transaction process. Ted gets it right-

1. If you are new to headphones/IEMs and are not even sure what you need from cable type, connector type, cable length and so on, you are kindly educated and provded with the details regarding exactly what your options are. This is a great service so that when your cable arrives you don't have to worry about ordering the wrong thing.
2. Speed to order-fulfillment. I read stories of people spending good money only to wait, wait,wait and wait some more. I had my cables in about 1 week both times I ordered. Not only did my cables come in as promised, but I was sent the tracking number without having to ask for it. I know this seems like a no-brainer but I am amazed how few small businesses do this. Kudos Ted!
3. Problem resolution. I have never had a problem except my own user error and Ted was kind enough to help me figure out what I had done wrong...then we both shared a laugh.
4. Value- It is a stunning value. If anyting, I think Ted should charge more for his product...scratch that  The carbon fiber y connecter and plug look very high end. The cable itself is beautifully made and nice pearly silver/white look to it. It is more flexible than the stock 846 or westone cable as well.



SOUND:

 I am using RSA intruder and have both the silver cable and the new reference Silver Litz cable from Ted in balanced format. Right now I have the Litz connected to my 846SE and the standard silver cable connected to my W60.

1. Balanced Litz compared to stock with single ended- This is a massive upgrade. I feel like this is in the range of a 25-30% sound improvement. The regular non-Litz cable from Ted was around 20% improvement vs stock.
2. The soundstage becomes more holographic and extends further beyond the earphone. Big difference.
3. The speed and attack of the music is vastly improved. I notice that bass and mid bass do tighten up. 
4. A little more air on the top end without becoming analytical or bright. I hate analytical sound so Ted got this just right.
5. I don't get any microphonics to speak of when walking around with the cable.

The new Litz cable is a massive success! Thanks again Ted!

My older regular silver cable from Ted is on the Left. The new reference Litz cable is on the right side of the picture. Can you see that cool carbon fiber connecter?!?


----------



## laurencewayne

m coupe said:


> I want to start my post by beginning with a Sincere Thanks to a great businessman - Thanks Ted Allen!
> 
> 
> EXPERIENCE:
> ...


 
 What a great post! Cogent, empirical, exactly my experience with Ted and his cables.


----------



## enapace

I'm newish to audiophile IEMs and had been looking for a replacement for my Shure 535SE cable that had started to fail on the right side it finally gave up the ghost on Thursday. Ordered a 25.5 AWG silver cable looking forward to hearing the difference in quality and actually being able to use my Shure's again lol. Service was excellent wasn't originally sure what I needed or even what to exactly ask for. Ted was quite patient with me and exchanged quite a few emails over the week with me explaining everything so am very pleased. Was originally going to go for a copper cable but decided to take a plunge and go for a silver one. Will post images and my impressions when I receive it is nice to see that good customer service is still important to some sellers I honestly thought it might have disappeared.


----------



## Saraguie

enapace said:


> I'm newish to audiophile IEMs and had been looking for a replacement for my Shure 535SE cable that had started to fail on the right side it finally gave up the ghost on Thursday. Ordered a 25.5 AWG silver cable looking forward to hearing the difference in quality and actually being able to use my Shure's again lol. Service was excellent wasn't originally sure what I needed or even what to exactly ask for. Ted was quite patient with me and exchanged quite a few emails over the week with me explaining everything so am very pleased. Was originally going to go for a copper cable but decided to take a plunge and go for a silver one. Will post images and my impressions when I receive it is nice to see that good customer service is still important to some sellers I honestly thought it might have disappeared.


 
 You made a excellent choice, IMO.


----------



## laurencewayne

It seems that Ted has decided that the kind of person he wants to be is one of trust, honesty and ethical behavior, regardless of "cost". The result is superior customer service.


----------



## M Coupe

I agree as long as when you say, "cost" you mean relative bargain.


----------



## laurencewayne

m coupe said:


> I agree as long as when you say, "cost" you mean relative bargain.



I was picking up on your comment that "Ted should charge more for his product." I.e. Regardless of cost, in his case – too little – that's not his primary concern.


----------



## Vangelis

Ted is offering several options on ordering a new sliver Litz. I am wondering about what to specify. Does sleeving make the cable earlier to handle ( less likley to hang up on things) than a braid? Does the cable sound better braided or sleeved? I would imagine that I would want the y-connect wood with each driver having its own connector on my HD600s and it looks better than heat shrink?
I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts.

My options:
sleeving? color? or just braided ?
y-connect wood ?  logo shrink?  skull?


----------



## spook76

vangelis said:


> Ted is offering several options on ordering a new sliver Litz. I am wondering about what to specify. Does sleeving make the cable earlier to handle ( less likley to hang up on things) than a braid? Does the cable sound better braided or sleeved? I would imagine that I would want the y-connect wood with each driver having its own connector on my HD600s and it looks better than heat shrink?
> I'd appreciate anyone's thoughts.
> 
> My options:
> ...




I would avoid sleeving as it increases the microphonics on the cable as well as making it rather rigid. 

As for the Y connector, whatever strikes your fancy. I had Ted just use a small carbon fiber barrel but again to each his own.


----------



## Vangelis

spook76 said:


> I would availed sleeving as it increases the microphonics on the cable as well as making it rather rigid.
> 
> As for the Y connector, whatever strikes your fancy. I had Ted just use a small carbon fiber barrel but again to each his own.




Good points.
Thanks


----------



## M Coupe

For portable headphones that I walk through airports and such with, I never sleeve them so that the cables are flexible and microphonics are minimized.

For over-ear headphones that I use while at home, I do get those sleeved. I don't have to worry about microphonics because I am sitting in a chair with a cable that runs several feet. Anyone else accidentally walked over ther headphone cable while on the trip back to the sofa? 

Bottom line, intended use may drive that choice. 


Cheers!


----------



## teds headfood

i agree with not using any sleeve on iem cables and its more of a personal choice for fullsize.


----------



## spook76

A month into my new silver litz cable, I have to say it is the best cable I have from Ted. The insulation on these are a touch firmer and they never tangle. As for the sound the PRaT with silver litz is truly a step above the old OCC silvers.


----------



## digitalzed

I didn't realize a new thread had been opened on The Headphone Lounge until today! No flies on me...
  
 I was on the original thread and wanted to post again here how happy I am with Ted and his cables. I can't add anything new to what's already been said, all I can do is reiterate that Ted is as honest as is the day is long, provides unparalleled customer service pre and post sale, and order turnaround time is amazingly fast. I don't know how he does it but I'm happy he does. I just ordered another cable today for my LCD-2's. Can't wait for them to arrive next week.


----------



## coachenzo

I just ordered my second cable from Ted last week and as always Ted was very friendly and helpful. He actually called me to go over all the different options that were available to me. I can't remember that last time I had a merchant call me to offer support. Way to go Ted!


----------



## kh600rr

Ted rules!! Super nice guy, quality service, always answers his e mails promptley .


----------



## moedawg140

If this has been discussed in the past, I apologize in advance.  I'm curious, if anyone who has the Shure SE846 IEM and has one of these aftermarket cables, which one you went with, and how does the new cable sound compared to the stock Shure SE846 cable?  Also, do you feel it is worth the price for the auditory upgrade?  (not talking about the comfort of the cables at all).  Thanks for your input.


----------



## moedawg140

m coupe said:


> I want to start my post by beginning with a Sincere Thanks to a great businessman - Thanks Ted Allen!
> 
> 
> EXPERIENCE:
> ...


 
 Great review, M Coupe!  Informative, and well written!  I am wondering if you feel it was worth the price for the upgraded cable?  Do you have any issues with the MMCX connections, meaning is the connection of the cable and the Shure SE846 as tight as stock, and do you have any intermittent signal issues if the cable moves around the MMCX connection area?  Also, I would like to know if you feel that you may still want to try other cables to see if there might be one out there that may sound great as well, or...do you feel that this new cable is the pinnacle of excellence for you, and you are not thinking testing other cables at all?  Just wondering.  Thanks in advance.  Also, what is the length of the cable you have?


----------



## spook76

moedawg140 said:


> If this has been discussed in the past, I apologize in advance.  I'm curious, if anyone who has the Shure SE846 IEM and has one of these aftermarket cables, which one you went with, and how does the new cable sound compared to the stock Shure SE846 cable?  Also, do you feel it is worth the price for the auditory upgrade?  (not talking about the comfort of the cables at all).  Thanks for your input.




Check out post 161 above that is a review of the stock 846 with Ted's superb new silver litz cable. I wish I could write as well as MCoupe but I am not a marketing genius like him.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> Check out post 161 above that is a review of the stock 846 with Ted's superb new silver litz cable. I wish I could write as well as MCoupe but I am not a marketing genius like him.


 
 Thanks, spook76.  I contacted M Coupe and the other user on Head-Fi who have the Silver Litz cable with the Shure SE846, and both have been very helpful with me.  If I do get one of these, I will make sure to create a review as well.  I'm going to be posting a review of the Estron Linum MMCX BaX cable as well once I have the rights to post pics on here (not enough posts yet).  Slight spoiler: I returned them.


----------



## spook76

Moedawg I cannot wait for your review. The Reference Cable (silver litz) pairs great with the SE846.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> Moedawg I cannot wait for your review. The Reference Cable (silver litz) pairs great with the SE846.


 
 Congrats on your 1,000th post!  I'm happy I am the recipient of it...heh.
  
 What do you think, in your opinion, is the percent increase in "audio satisfaction/musicality" of the Silver Litz cable compared to the stock cable?
  
 Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (oh, and that's root beer for me).


----------



## spook76

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats on your 1000th post!  I'm happy I am the recipient of it...heh.
> 
> What do you think, in your opinion, is the percent increase in "audio satisfaction/musicality" of the Silver Litz cable compared to the stock cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance.   (oh, and that's root beer for me).




Thanks Moe I honestly had no idea that was my 1,000 post here on HeadFi. It is fitting as I really am a fan of Ted's cables. 

It is difficult to quantify the improvement from the stock 846 to the Reference cable. I can tell you the pace rhythm and timing (PRaT) as well as the overall dynamics noticeably improve. The bass hits harder and the treble has more shimmer. The SE846 like a lot of high end IEMs and headphones scales up beautifully, whether it is an aftermarket cable or an amplifier.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> Thanks Moe I honestly had no idea that was my 1,000 post here on HeadFi. It is fitting as I really am a fan of Ted's cables.
> 
> It is difficult to quantify the improvement from the stock 846 to the Reference cable. I can tell you the pace rhythm and timing (PRaT) as well as the overall dynamics noticeably improve. The bass hits harder and the treble has more shimmer. The SE846 like a lot of high end IEMs and headphones scales up beautifully, whether it is an aftermarket cable or an amplifier.


 
 Thank you for your input, spook76, I appreciate it!  Maybe I will get one of these cables once I receive the remake of my Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves as icing on the cake (since I won't be purchasing a dedicated DAP or amp (I will be using my iPhone 5 with kick-butt music player app).  We will see, because I was given an opinion that the SE Litz Silver cable will yield less improvement (around 5-10 percent increase compared to stock Shure SE846 cable), but the balanced cable with a dedicated amp will yield around a 30% improvement.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Hijodelbrx

spook76 said:


> It is difficult to quantify the improvement from the stock 846 to the Reference cable. I can tell you the pace rhythm and timing (PRaT) as well as the overall dynamics noticeably improve. The bass hits harder and the treble has more shimmer.".


 
  
 I'm sure this is an honest review and I'm definitely a believer BUT....reading this brought out a long buried commercial from my childhood!  When I was a kid (a looong time ago!) there used to be a sneaker company called PF Fliers.  Their slogan was "....they'll make you run faster and jump higher!!!".


----------



## spook76

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you for your input, spook76, I appreciate it!  Maybe I will get one of these cables once I receive the remake of my Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves as icing on the cake (since I won't be purchasing a dedicated DAP or amp (I will be using my iPhone 5 with kick-butt music player app).  We will see, because I was given an opinion that the SE Litz Silver cable will yield less improvement (around 5-10 percent increase compared to stock Shure SE846 cable), but the balanced cable with a dedicated amp will yield around a 30% improvement.  Decisions, decisions.




I am actually a good friend of MCoupe and while even he would agree it is difficult to quantify the improve he has absolutely no buyer's remorse getting the new Reference cable.

FYI, if you are contemplating a balanced amp, which I agree improves the sound as well, you will need an aftermarket cable with a balanced termination.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> I am actually a good friend of MCoupe and while even he would agree it is difficult to quantify the improve he has absolutely no buyer's remorse getting the new Reference cable.
> 
> FYI, if you are contemplating a balanced amp, which I agree improves the sound as well, you will need an aftermarket cable with a balanced termination.


 
 Okay, well I will definitely keep that in mind when I get to the decision to purchase a HL Silver Litz SE Cable.  I guess I just want the connection to not have any intermittent signal on and off issues in the MMCX connector area, and improve overall sound by about 25%.  A higher percentage would be nice, but I'm aware the cable is only a part of the whole equation that is portable audio.
  
 Thanks for info about the balanced amp and it needing an aftermarket cable with a balanced termination.  I'm not in the market for a balanced amp or dedicated DAP, mainly because I don't want to carry around anything else with me than my iPhone 5 and Shure SE846 with Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue attached to them.  I want to keep it truly portable.


----------



## Buddhahacker

My experience parallels that of spook76.  I originally purchase a silver dragon cable to replace the stock SE846 cable and heard virtually no difference.  Unfortunately, I had issues with the cable staying connected to earpiece so I went back to the original stock cable. However, I did swap out my Noble 6 stock cable with a Litz from Ted to run balanced from my AK240. Boy, what a difference.  I don't know how much of the improvement is due to running balanced or to the cable. but there was more clarity, base extension and SQ from the Nobles. So much so that I now only use them on my AK240 while previously I would only use my AK240.  
  
 Now I have to figure out what to due with the silver dragon cable with Shure connectors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## moedawg140

buddhahacker said:


> My experience parallels that of spook76.  I originally purchase a silver dragon cable to replace the stock SE846 cable and heard virtually no difference.  Unfortunately, I had issues with the cable staying connected to earpiece so I went back to the original stock cable. However, I did swap out my Noble 6 stock cable with a Litz from Ted to run balanced from my AK240. Boy, what a difference.  I don't know how much of the improvement is due to running balanced or to the cable. but there was more clarity, base extension and SQ from the Nobles. So much so that I now only use them on my AK240 while previously I would only use my AK240.
> 
> Now I have to figure out what to due with the silver dragon cable with Shure connectors
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your input, Buddhahacker!  I am glad that a few of the SE846 owners are having similar issues and have similar experiences with the Litz cable (I understand you are talking about the Silver Dragon Cable that is not made by HL).  I'm not so hyped to use the Silver Litz now, because for my application, it may not be warranted.  However, if I decide to change my configuration, I heard the Silver Litz is great!  One of my lesser issues was trying to find a cable that was more comfortable.  My comfort has increased ten-fold by cutting and taking out the memory wire from the stock cable.  No connection issues as well, so I'm currently happy with what I have.  If another cable comes out that in the SE/reference configuration blows the stock cable out of the water, I am "all ears"!


----------



## spook76

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for your input, Buddhahacker!  I am glad that a few of the SE846 owners are having similar issues and have similar experiences with the Silver cable.  Very good to know.  I'm not so hyped to use the Silver Litz now, which is all good to me.  My comfort has increased ten-fold by cutting and taking out the memory wire from the stock cable.  No connection issues as well, so I'm currently happy with what I have.  If another cable comes out that in the SE configuration blows the stock cable out of the water, I am "all ears"!




Moe,

You misunderstand his post. The Silver Dragon is NOT made by Ted Allen at Headphone Lounge. He said his silver litz by Ted with his balanced amp on Noble 6s were a great improvement over the stock cables.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> Moe,
> 
> You misunderstand his post. The Silver Dragon is NOT made by Ted Allen at Headphone Lounge. He said his silver litz by Ted with his balanced amp on Noble 6s were a great improvement over the stock cables.


 

 No I didn't misunderstand it, I just didn't word it right.  I know the Silver Dragon isn't made by Ted.  But I was talking about what other users have told me about the Litz cable with the Shure SE846.  Sorry if it was worded the wrong way.


----------



## spook76

You should try the Reference Cable for yourself, the synergy with the 846 is excellent. Quite honestly I have never heard a anyone say once they have tried the silver litz the did not hear a material improvement but we all perceive sound differently.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> Moedawg I cannot wait for your review. The Reference Cable (silver litz) pairs great with the SE846.


 
 PMed you.


----------



## moedawg140

spook76 said:


> You should try the Reference Cable for yourself, the synergy with the 846 is excellent. Quite honestly I have never heard a anyone say once they have tried the silver litz the did not hear a material improvement but we all perceive sound differently.


 
 For sure.  I will definitely keep that in mind.  I appreciate your help and assistance, spook76!


----------



## moedawg140

Please delete this post, moderator.


----------



## DarrenLays

I was told to come check this thread out for cable advice, someone in the help & recommendations sub-forum told me so hopefully I'm in the right place!
  
 Perhaps someone could help me out? I'm new to cables, I want to get one for my LCD-2's+ fazer, what should I expect from different kinds of wire? Does it matter?
 Where should I start? It's all so confusing! I don't know where to start 
  
 I'd like to start cheap if possible, around ~$200, also there's an ALO Audio store as well as an Echo Audio store next to where I live, I could perhaps go to and try their cables.


----------



## spook76

darrenlays said:


> I was told to come check this thread out for cable advice, someone in the help & recommendations sub-forum told me so hopefully I'm in the right place!
> 
> Perhaps someone could help me out? I'm new to cables, I want to get one for my LCD-2's+ fazer, what should I expect from different kinds of wire? Does it matter?
> Where should I start? It's all so confusing! I don't know where to start
> ...




I only have Ted's cables for my IEMs my advice is to email Ted Allen himself through Headphonelounge.com. He is extremely knowledgeable and very patient and will answer any and all questions. 

You might also look at the Headphone Lounge home page it has a section at the top titled "How to Order" with step by step instructions in designing your own cables. I hope this helped.


----------



## M Coupe

Agree- best bet is to give Ted a call. He will make it simple.


----------



## spook76

For those who like a portable rig they can put in their pocket, I just received Oyaide right angle silver litz interconnects. With my carbon fiber RSA connector I can now just slide my rig in my pocket or briefcase and go. 






[/IMG]

Thanks Ted as usual the build quality and sound is stellar.


----------



## M Coupe

wow..that is tidy and likely in my future.  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## digitalzed

darrenlays said:


> I was told to come check this thread out for cable advice, someone in the help & recommendations sub-forum told me so hopefully I'm in the right place!
> 
> Perhaps someone could help me out? I'm new to cables, I want to get one for my LCD-2's+ fazer, what should I expect from different kinds of wire? Does it matter?
> Where should I start? It's all so confusing! I don't know where to start
> ...


 
 I just purchased Ted's Silver Litz cables for my LCD-2's and I can tell you this is the way to go if you can spend more than 200. I know Ted will make a copper/copper/silver blend for less so as spook76 said, e-mail or call Ted. He will get you set up and you won't be disappointed. By the way, this is not my first cable from Ted, but my third. So I'm a happy repeat customer.


----------



## spook76

digitalzed said:


> I just purchased Ted's Silver Litz cables for my LCD-2's and I can tell you this is the way to go if you can spend more than 200. I know Ted will make a copper/copper/silver blend for less so as spook76 said, e-mail or call Ted. He will get you set up and you won't be disappointed. By the way, this is not my first cable from Ted, but my third. So I'm a happy repeat customer.




I agree with the post above. I have 4 different cables and 4 interconnects from Headphone Lounge so I am also a happy repeat customer.


----------



## phillyd

EDIT: nvm


----------



## M Coupe

Lounge has taken on a new meaning. In any event, I love Ted, s amazing cables and service.


----------



## kh600rr

Great job Ted... Love the Litz....


----------



## lofiears

m coupe said:


> Right now I have the Litz connected to my 846SE and the standard silver cable connected to my W60.




Are you saying you prefer the standard, non-Litz silver cable on your W60's or am I reading something you did not intend?


----------



## Pepito

lofiears said:


> Are you saying you prefer the standard, non-Litz silver cable on your W60's or am I reading something you did not intend?


 
 They're different connectors, I'm guessing he doesn't have the Litz with westone connectors. The 846's are MMCX mounts.


----------



## spook76

pepito said:


> They're different connectors, I'm guessing he doesn't have the Litz with westone connectors. The 846's are MMCX mounts.




No all new Westone's UIEMs use the MMCX connector. MCoupe has both OCC silver and The Reference cable with MMCX connectors.


----------



## M Coupe

The silver litz on 846 makes bigger difference. I have the regular silver now my W60 for that reason.  Also, I will likely go copper litz for the W60.  I am traveling a ton for next couple weeks so will need to arrange to buy them when I know I will be home.  I will report back after that.
  
 Ted is the man.


----------



## Pepito

spook76 said:


> No all new Westone's UIEMs use the MMCX connector. MCoupe has both OCC silver and The Reference cable with MMCX connectors.


 
 My bad, didn't know they changed em.


----------



## mindwave

I'm getting a new custom, just wondering if these would be flexible? My friend has the silver poison (Toxic) and even though it's thick and slightly bulky it is very flexible.


----------



## spook76

mindwave said:


> I'm getting a new custom, just wondering if these would be flexible? My friend has the silver poison (Toxic) and even though it's thick and slightly bulky it is very flexible.




The new insulation on the cables Ted now employs make them very flexible considering the basic thickness of the cable.


----------



## Saraguie

mindwave said:


> I'm getting a new custom, just wondering if these would be flexible? My friend has the silver poison (Toxic) and even though it's thick and slightly bulky it is very flexible.


 
 I'm using the non-litz silver cable and it is very flexible. Folding, wrapping to put in a case, etc.....no problem at all.


----------



## M Coupe

I have done my idiot scientific pencil test-
  
 1. Take cable in one hand
 2. Take No. 2 pencil in other hand...not your kindergarten pencil 
 3.  Lay iem cable over pencil and see how it flexes 
  
 Results-
 1.  Stock faired the worst
 2.  Silver cable is 2-3x times more flexible.
 3.  Silver litz a little less flexible than regular silver but still miles ahead of stock
 4.  Both silver cables have less micro phonics than stock cable...by quite a bit.
 4.  Crack open a beer and enjoy the sound
  
 Good luck.


----------



## M Coupe

I just spoke with Ted.  He is such a cool guy to work with.  I ended up ordering my 3rd pair of cables.  I believe the copper litz may work best with my W60 but also plan to ab them agains my silver litz on my 846 as well.  I am pretty certain the silver litz on the 846 is the endgame cable but I might as well check.  I will report back when I get them and have adequate time to listen.
  
 Thanks again Ted!


----------



## Richiness

Just got a Silver Litz cable for my HE-500. Waited three weeks for this bad boy and I must say, it was definitely worth the wait. Ted kicks ass!


----------



## Dopaminer

Pics, please.


----------



## Shawn71

Subbed.....


----------



## darkmaxdevil

I have emailed with Ted about the Litz OCC silver cable to replace to Oyaide HPC-SE that I am using with SE846.
 His communication is superb, instantaneous, and informative.  I finally placed an order with him and looking forward to get my hand on the cable.
  
 As I live in Thailand right, that would be a few weeks wait.  Just need to be patient haha.


----------



## Jefferent

Just got them $75 brand new at my local store.


----------



## Saraguie

jefferent said:


> Just got them $75 brand new at my local store.


 
 Good price Amazon has them for 92.


----------



## headwilier

m coupe said:


> I just spoke with Ted.  He is such a cool guy to work with.  I ended up ordering my 3rd pair of cables.  I believe the copper litz may work best with my W60 but also plan to ab them agains my silver litz on my 846 as well.  I am pretty certain the silver litz on the 846 is the endgame cable but I might as well check.  I will report back when I get them and have adequate time to listen.
> 
> Thanks again Ted!


Please let me know how the se846 sound with litz silver cable as I am interested in comparison with stock cable. Thx!!!


----------



## spook76

headwilier said:


> Please let me know how the se846 sound with litz silver cable as I am interested in comparison with stock cable. Thx!!!




MCoupe did a comparison on post 161. http://www.head-fi.org/t/695297/the-new-headphone-lounge-thread/160_20

If you go back a page or two from his post I also did a comparison to the stock 846 and the Reference Cable (silver litz) as well.


----------



## Randomlogic

Just purchased the OCC Silver Litz cable for my Heir Audio 8.0. Was very impressed with the service and quick replies to my questions.... now to wait for them to arrive


----------



## Buddhahacker

randomlogic said:


> Just purchased the OCC Silver Litz cable for my Heir Audio 8.0. Was very impressed with the service and quick replies to my questions.... now to wait for them to arrive


 
 I think you will like it.  I originally purchased a Litz balanced cable for my Noble 6 and AK240. I then switched it to the 8.0 and there was an appreciable improvement on the 8.0.  I found it clearer with a bit more instrument separation.  How much of that was due to being balanced or cable I don't know.


----------



## Randomlogic

buddhahacker said:


> I think you will like it.  I originally purchased a Litz balanced cable for my Noble 6 and AK240. I then switched it to the 8.0 and there was an appreciable improvement on the 8.0.  I found it clearer with a bit more instrument separation.  How much of that was due to being balanced or cable I don't know.


 

 Thanks for your feedback and positive review re the combination. Its always hard to decide on purchases without being able to audition them in person
  
 I'm looking forward to receiving my cables even more now!


----------



## headwilier

I just ordered the Economy Silver cable 2.5mm balanced out from Ted for my SE846s. Looking forward to sharing how it sounds when they arrive! Good response and customer service from Ted!


----------



## kh600rr

That's a great cable, great looking also..


----------



## gearofwar

Has anyone tried the Silver Dragon V1 from Moon Audio? How would it compare to HPL cable especially the Litz ones. Thanks


----------



## Randomlogic

Just wondering if anyone has any idea on delivery times. Just looking forward to trying my new cable.
 Cheers


----------



## Saraguie

Usually 5-8 days after ordering for a standard cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

kh600rr said:


> Great job Ted... Love the Litz....


 
 Been thinking of getting one for my K10's.  How is the flexibility of this cable?  I'm using Whiplash on my Fitears, which is very flexible, hoping for something similar.  Thanks!  
 Nice Noble design, BTW!


----------



## kh600rr

The cable is super flexible and easy to handle, not heavy at all.


----------



## M Coupe

Hi All, I added a third cable to my collection.  
  
 The existing silver and silver litz cables are doing a brilliant job for my Shure SE 846 IEMs.
  
 The newly made copper litz is just stunning.  It is incredibly flexible and has almost zero microphonics.  I will have to take a picture of it and post it later.
  
 Sound- The silver adds a little energy the Shures need in my opinion.  The W60 sounded better than stock with the silver cables but I was hoping to improve some perceived dryness in the upper midrange and treble.  The copper litz did just that.  The copper cable also looks nice next the W60 with the gold toned plates...nice aesthetic match.
  
 As always, Ted builds an amazing product, provides incredible service, and makes great phones sound better.  Great job Ted!


----------



## M Coupe




----------



## moedawg140

*Review: Headphone Lounge FBI Reference Silver Litz Cable*
  
  
  
*Quality, Beauty, Elevation*
  
 Those are the three words I would describe Ted’s FBI "Reference" Silver Litz cable, purchased from headphonelounge.com.  I am using the Reference with my Shure SE846 and Sensaphonics Custom Sleeves in Crystal Blue; the review for the custom sleeves is here.
  
  
*Quality*:  
  
 From the soft-textured feel of the Silver Litz wires to the meticulously soldered/fastened 3.5 mm custom carbon plug, extra shrink wrapping past the end of the 3.5 cable, thinner than Shure memory wire and stronger than Shure’s MMCX connector, the FBI Reference Silver Litz cable oozes solid workmanship.  The Reference is much more ‘controlled’ than the stock Shure cable.  Meaning, I can wrap the cable around and it does not have a mind of its own.  The stock Shure cable by comparison is not as ‘formable’.  There are absolutely zero tangling issues with the Reference cable.  The Y-connect on the stock cable would always give me issues, as I was not the only one who had the stock Y-connect want to always twist a half to a full turn, and would never stay perfectly ‘flat’ and/or parallel to my neck.  The Reference cable, I am happy to say, stays perfectly set, and has zero Y-connect twisting-on-its-own issues either.  The craziest thing I have seen a cable do is unravel itself, and the Reference did just that when I hung the earphone housings from the cable above the Y-connect.  It unraveled completely on its own without me having to manually untwist the earphone housings!  I said to myself after seeing this for the first time: “Dang!”
  
  
*Beauty*: 
  
 One look at the cable and you know you have something special in your hands.  Pictures do not do the cable justice.  The woven pattern is luxurious and the Silver Litz has the subtle sheen that makes it stand out compared to most other cables in the marketplace.
  
  
*Elevation:  *
  
 I do not want to get too technical into the auditory improvement(s), but I will express what I feel straight from the heart.  Oh okay…as a tech I feel I should share a little bit technically regarding the specifications of Silver Litz and Litz wire as a whole.  Here is a little info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire.  Alright, back to my heart-felt impressions regarding audio improvement(s):
  
_Bass_ – Tighter, taut, slightly faster.
  
_Mids and Highs_ – I feel this area is where the Reference truly shines.  The mids and highs are lush, inviting, and richer.  The mids and highs also extend from what was once bottlenecked due to the stock Shure cable.  The soundstage has broadened as well.  Overall, the Reference being more musical is what my impression would be.  I am definitely impressed of the all-around elevation in audio quality to my ears.
  
*Service* was exemplary as well.  My inquiries were answered quickly, and Ted fulfilled my requests of using the slimmest setup.  I did not want a huge audio plug or large Y-connects, and happy the custom carbon plug and custom carbon Y-connect are as slim as can be.  Nice and subtle, yet undeniably luxurious.  I inquired to Ted regarding the MMCX connectors and he eased my initial worries that anything other than the stock Shure connectors may have connection issues.  He assured me his new Tri-Metal MMCX Shure-type connector should not have any audio connection issues.  In fact, I may dare say the Tri-Metal MMCX connectors are just as good as or better than the stock Shure MMCX connector regarding strength/tightness of the actual MMCX connection with the earphone housing.  I received my cable several days after everything was set in stone, but we did converse for a few weeks regarding the order.  A much better/faster wait time than a lot of other custom cable makers currently in the marketplace, that’s for sure.
  
 Are stock cables great?  Usually they are.  Depending on whom you ask.  The assembly-like quality usually makes most cables more or less, the exact same and you know what you are going to get.  There are times where your stock cable may go bad, of course.  Also, you only have specific lengths (sometimes only one) length to choose from (or receive with your earphones), so if you don’t like the cable length, you are usually out of luck.
  
 This is when a custom cable comes in.  I emailed Ted and gave him the length that I wanted (the exact same length as the longest stock Shure SE846 cable, which is 64 inches), the type of audio plug, Y-connect, and cable I wanted.  You can also choose between skulls, custom different size wood Y-connects, audio plugs, types of cable (copper, silver [with different strand amounts]) and the like.  They are all posted on his website.  He made my cable 64 inches, with a custom carbon-wrapped audio plug, slim carbon Y-connect and Tri-Metal MMCX Shure-type connectors.  The connector is something out of this world.  It is, from my pull tests, 2-3 times *stronger/tighter* than the stock Shure MMCX connector.  Not very strong people need not apply.  I’m just kidding.  Anybody can disconnect the Tri-Metal MMCX connector by using your index fingernail and thumbnail and bring them both together in between the MMCX connector and earphone housing while pulling the MMCX connector away from the earphone housing.  This action will definitely build up your strength.
  
  
*Is This Cable For You?*
  
 If you have any comfort issues with your current stock cable, this cable is definitely for you.
  
 If you want a sonic improvement across the entire sound spectrum, and you have the source, DAP, amp you want, and you are looking to squeeze out that last bit of audio quality from your ear/headphones, then this cable, in my opinion, is for you.
  
 If you are worried about the price of the cable(s) (prices are on headphonelounge.com and/or quoted by Ted if you email him), I would suggest having a significant other or super nice friend purchase one for you for any of your momentous occasions, such as Birthday, Anniversary, Christmas, Graduation, any religious holiday, waking up this morning, any occasion!
  
 I was able to demo the cable before purchasing it, and just that alone was worthy of my appreciation and adoration.  Being able to demo the cable also made the entire process that much easier. 
  
 I am not sure how many people have returned the cable after demoing his cable (especially after making it to their own specifications), but if I was to contemplate regarding numbers; I will have to say slim to nil.  If I was constructing a cable this amazing, I’d probably have a little huhuhuhaHAHAHAAAAAA!! (Evil laugh) each time I sent a demo cable, knowing full well the cable probably won’t ever come back.
  
 Here are some photos of the FBI Reference Silver Litz Cable (connected to the Shure SE846, iPhone 5 and Surface Pro 2 as my display):
  

  
 Custom carbon-wrapped 3.5 mm audio plug:

  
 Custom carbon-wrapped 3.5 mm audio plug connected to iPhone 5:

  
 Custom carbon-wrapped (length: 1/2 inch) Y-Connect:

  
 Invisible-like extra shrink wrap (tough to see I know!):

  
 Reference cable with connections:

  
 Left - Reference is very composed, Right - Stock Shure EA64CLS is very mischievous:

  
 Reference cable (with Sensaphonics Custom Sleeve) in my left ear:

  
_The finale_: If you desire the Bugatti/Rolls Royce of, and finest of custom ear/headphone cables, look no further than the FBI "Reference" Silver Litz cable!


----------



## fiascogarcia

moedawg140 said:


> *Review: Headphone Lounge FBI Reference Silver Litz Cable*


 
 Nice review and pics!  I've been planning on ordering one and now I'm completely sold!  Thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

fiascogarcia said:


> Nice review and pics!  I've been planning on ordering one and now I'm completely sold!  Thanks.


 
  
 Thanks, fiascogarcia.  Great things in life need to be honored.


----------



## Saraguie

moedawg140 said:


> *Review: Headphone Lounge FBI Reference Silver Litz Cable*
> 
> 
> _The finale_: If you desire the Bugatti/Rolls Royce of, and finest of custom ear/headphone cables, look no further than the FBI "Reference" Silver Litz cable!


 
 Well written!  I do not have the litz cable from Ted, its the silver cable (balanced) material right before. I really like them and believe it made a big difference in the SQ of my UM Miracles. 
 Dealing with Ted is refreshing, he tells it like it is. Prices are very fair and his workmanship is good. Fast, reliable, honest, and makes our music sound better.........what more could we ask for!


----------



## moedawg140

saraguie said:


> Well written!  I do not have the litz cable from Ted, its the silver cable (balanced) material right before. I really like them and believe it made a big difference in the SQ of my UM Miracles.
> Dealing with Ted is refreshing, he tells it like it is. Prices are very fair and his workmanship is good. Fast, reliable, honest, and makes our music sound better.........what more could we ask for!


 
  
 Thank you Saraguie.  The writing "skills" if you want to call it that, are serving me well in my Masters classes, where writing is constant, and seemingly never-ending.
  
 Glad that you like your balanced cable.  Yeah, Ted is definitely a straight-shooter, and it's refreshing to have that type of person on your side.  
  
 Enjoy your cable!


----------



## kh600rr

saraguie said:


> Well written!  I do not have the litz cable from Ted, its the silver cable (balanced) material right before. I really like them and believe it made a big difference in the SQ of my UM Miracles.
> Dealing with Ted is refreshing, he tells it like it is. Prices are very fair and his workmanship is good. Fast, reliable, honest, and makes our music sound better.........what more could we ask for!




If you order a Litz Cable by midnight tonight,Ted will throw in a free Chia Pet.


----------



## Saraguie

kh600rr said:


> If you order a Litz Cable by midnight tonight,Ted will throw in a free Chia Pet.


 
 He still owes me fish 'poke' from the last sale!


----------



## moedawg140

kh600rr said:


> If you order a Litz Cable by midnight tonight,Ted will throw in a free Chia Pet.


 
  
 Are you serious?  If so, which ones are available?


----------



## digitalzed

Excellent review. Well done.


----------



## knightzor

Received my Silver Litz Cable in the mail today:
  


 They not only look amazing but they have just the right amount of flex for me. Soundwise, they seem to make my Miracles+DX90 combo sound a little less airy but tightens up the bass without reducing the quantity and punch. Pretty much, they sound amazing and for me, added that last bit to the Miracles that I lusted for.


----------



## kh600rr

knightzor said:


> Received my Silver Litz Cable in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damm they look good... Enjoy them..


----------



## 3nenbgumi

I received my SPC cable this morning from Ted (bought it via a proxy in the States, btw) for my JH13. First thing I want to do is to give a huge shoutout to Ted, who was being extremely responsive to my queries and gave me an unbelievable quote for the cable (which boiled down to just slightly more than half of what I'd have to shell out ordering another SPC cable with the same options from another cable maker). Despite the price, the cable was of extremely high build quality (far better than the JH stock cable), it simply just feels rugged and is a gorgeous piece to look at. Sonic wise, while this might be all in my head, there is extra "fullness" in the sound and added oomph to the bass, and especially some noticeable improvements with the soundstage with the overall sound becoming more easy going and forgiving while still retaining the PraT of the JH13's. Overall, for what I paid, I don't think I could have done a lot better with aftermarket cables. Topping it off with Ted's great service and excellent lead time, and that silver litz cable looks like a no brainer should upgraditis ever hit me again.


----------



## M Coupe

I just posted this on 846 thread...I may have inadvertently sent Ted some new customers.  Sorry Ted.
  
 _________________
 Hi All, 
  
 A quick story from my travels.  I purchased my latest w60's from earphone solutions and they were great.  However, I have purchased all my Shures from my local airport In Motion Store.  They had my 846s for me on day since I am a regular.  They also give me a respectable discount.  Additionally, when my first set of 846s died, they did an immediate in-store swap for me.  Hard to beat that kind of service.
  
 In any event, I fly quite a bit and have gotten to know a few of the managers and employees. Last week, I had a flight delay and stopped in to talk to the store manager.  They had the 846s out and I chatted with them for a bit.  They saw my Ted Allen Litz cables and began to ask questions.  One thing led to another and I had a full fledged demo going with their sources through my RSA intruder, through silver litz and into the 846s the store owned.  (obviously the store was completely vacant).  The number of times I heard "wow", "let me listen to one more song", "the treble improved" and so on made me laugh. I stand by my own assessment that balanced amp to balanced silver litz from Ted gave my 25-30% more sound but to hear that same reaction from 4 other folks was really something.
  
 My point is that if you have the means and desire to squeeze out more sound out of the 846, the silver litz from Ted and a balanced amp is money well spent.  
  
 Happy Friday all!


----------



## Pepito

m coupe said:


> I just posted this on 846 thread...I may have inadvertently sent Ted some new customers.  Sorry Ted.
> 
> _________________
> Hi All,
> ...


 
  
 Grumble grumble... I want to upgrade from my SPC to Litz now...


----------



## spook76

pepito said:


> Grumble grumble... I want to upgrade from my SPC to Litz now...




If it makes you feel any better at least you only have to upgrade once. I started with Headphone Lounge SPC, than OCC silver and finally the Reference Silver Litz.

Also, Ted does offer 10% off for returning customers.


----------



## headwilier

You guys are pure evil!!!


----------



## Pepito

spook76 said:


> If it makes you feel any better at least you only have to upgrade once. I started with Headphone Lounge SPC, than OCC silver and finally the Reference Silver Litz.
> 
> Also, Ted does offer 10% off for returning customers.


 
  
  


headwilier said:


> You guys are pure evil!!!


 
  
  
 Seriously
  
 Should've jumped for the Litz in the first place... One more month of living on instant noodles would've been bearable.


----------



## headwilier

Not sure the kid could survive a month without milk powder... Then again, could've diluted it a little


----------



## mikek200

Got delivery of  2 cables ,..the pure copper,and the Litz pure silver
 These are XLR interconnect cables,for my Stax 009 setup.
 I've owned a few silver cables over the years,but this,is a real standout ,excellent build quality,sensation SQ,much improved from the copper/silver interconnect I was using.
 I doubt,there is a cable out there,that can better Ted's Litz-it brings the 009's to another level of pure detailed sound..
  
 The copper cable ,is no slouch either,good strong base,cleaner mids & highs.
 Ted ,many thanks for your advise,regarding the 009's & The Litz...you were right..!!!
  
 If you are thinking about Ted's Silver cable,don't hesitate-just do it.
 Ted is the BEST


----------



## teds headfood

helpful products for cleaning your contacts/plugs
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caig-Deoxit-Squeeze-Tube-Essentials-Kit-K-2C-24-retail-value-/400696532803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item5d4b5fdf43


----------



## gyx11

First post in this thread!

My first experience with Ted's cables came about indirectly. I purchased a pair of TF10s 2nd handed, and it came with the Silver Ray cables. Sonically, the Tf10s sounded so much more spacious and midforward than with the stock cables, something I really appreciated,

Now, I have a pair of reshelled UE10Pros, which are essentially the big brother of the Tf10s. I no longer have the Tf10 not the Silver Ray cables, and I understand that Ted no longer produces them.

And so my question is this: which, if any, HPL cable gives similar sonic improvements to the Silver Rays? Mid forward, extended highs, more spacious presentation.

Any help is deeply appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kh600rr

teds headfood said:


> helpful products for cleaning your contacts/plugs
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Caig-Deoxit-Squeeze-Tube-Essentials-Kit-K-2C-24-retail-value-/400696532803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item5d4b5fdf43




Thank Ted...


----------



## teds headfood

i learned this from one of my customers SPOOK76 so i cant take the credit lol


----------



## laurencewayne

teds headfood said:


> i learned this from one of my customers SPOOK76 so i cant take the credit lol


 
 Hey Ted, thanks for the recommendation-just ordered.  Lovin' my Silver Litz.......Oh, and we fans of yours want you to take ALL the credit..........


----------



## Pepito

I ordered a balanced Reference Litz cable and IC. I'm looking forward to comparing it with my SPC. Impressions will be posted soon. 
  
 My wallet hates you head-fi


----------



## philo50

pepito said:


> I ordered a balanced Reference Litz cable and IC. I'm looking forward to comparing it with my SPC. Impressions will be posted soon.
> 
> My wallet hates you head-fi


----------



## fiascogarcia

pepito said:


> I ordered a balanced Reference Litz cable and IC. I'm looking forward to comparing it with my SPC. Impressions will be posted soon.
> 
> My wallet hates you head-fi


 
 I'm interested in your impressions.  I've always thought that SPC offered the best of all worlds, but the Litz silver cables are supposed to be very capable at maintaining strong, tight bass.  I've got one on order as well, so we'll see!


----------



## gearofwar

Hello people,
 i'm pretty a newbie  now in the aftermarket cable. I bought a "Premium" Silver Cable from a fellow head-fier recently which he considers a Litz cable. At the moment , I have sent it to Ted for replacement of the pin since it doesn't fit with my JH13 as it has UE18's connector, it also has a Neutrik right angle  3.5mm plug, i wonder if there would be anything could be done to upgrade the cable as i really want to get the most out of my JH13 or it's already good enough. Thanks in advance.


----------



## headwilier

Just received my silver cables and briefly tested for 5 min. First impressions positive with a very pure clean sound with better treble. Vocals sound smoother. I think the balanced out does produce a cleaner output. The volume setting needs to be about three notches higher to produce the same volume of a single ended output which sort of makes sense as it's powering more channels.


----------



## fiascogarcia

gearofwar said:


> Hello people,
> i'm pretty a newbie  now in the aftermarket cable. I bought a "Premium" Silver Cable from a fellow head-fier recently which he considers a Litz cable. At the moment , I have sent it to Ted for replacement of the pin since it doesn't fit with my JH13 as it has UE18's connector, it also has a Neutrik right angle  3.5mm plug, i wonder if there would be anything could be done to upgrade the cable as i really want to get the most out of my JH13 or it's already good enough. Thanks in advance.


 
 Unless you want to run balanced, there's probably not a lot left you can do with a cable.  Keep in mind, cable differences in SQ are subtle.


----------



## darkmaxdevil

Just receive mine today.  Pairing with SE846 and AK240.
 The cable just make what seem missing from the combo gone.
 Now my setup is perfect, hopefully that I will be able to stop with just this setup.
  
 http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e189/titanpsp/IMG_0118_zpsbc6bb71c.jpg


----------



## fiascogarcia

darkmaxdevil said:


> Just receive mine today.  Pairing with SE846 and AK240.
> The cable just make what seem missing from the combo gone.
> Now my setup is perfect, hopefully that I will be able to stop with just this setup.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e189/titanpsp/IMG_0118_zpsbc6bb71c.jpg


 
  
 BTW, how long is his delivery time right now?  I'm not in a rush on mine, just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## darkmaxdevil

fiascogarcia said:


> BTW, how long is his delivery time right now?  I'm not in a rush on mine, just curious.  Thanks!


 

 I am located in Thailand.  Ted took 2 weeks to finished my order and another 2 weeks to arrive at my house.


----------



## spook76

fiascogarcia said:


> BTW, how long is his delivery time right now?  I'm not in a rush on mine, just curious.  Thanks!




Email Ted directly he will tell you. It is one of the many reasons I love dealing with Ted as he will give you an honest and reasonable answer.


----------



## fiascogarcia

spook76 said:


> Email Ted directly he will tell you. It is one of the many reasons I love dealing with Ted as he will give you an honest and reasonable answer.


 
 Good point.  He is very responsive!


----------



## headwilier

1 week for manufacturing, 8 days delivery from US to Hong Kong


----------



## kh600rr

Hey, you guys also know Ted can fix cables also. He repaired my HD-800 cable.


----------



## gearofwar

I just recently sent my cable for him to replace the connector, he ended up making me a whole new cable with new connector. What a man LOL Can't wait for it to arrive on Monday.
 Would recommend his service to anyone interested in aftermarket cable in heartbeat nowadays.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I am listening tonight to my Senn HD650 with Ted's silver balanced cable, out of a Bryston BHA-1 amp, with BDP-1 digital player and FLAC files ripped from CDs,  along with the Bryston BDA-1 DAC feeding bal analog output to the BHA-1.
  
 Here is the 650 with silver cable: (shown with my other reference, an LCD-2.2)
  

  
 Albums I am enjoying tonight:
  

  

  

  
 Bought this silver OCC cable back in late March, and have used it extensively on the 650. On the Schubert Quintet's sublime adagio, the strings shimmer with a celestial sparkle that the stock cable came nowhere near replicating. The cello did not lose any of its warmth, and imaging was pristine -- I could almost reach out and touch the 5 players. On Grimaud's virtuosic rendition of Beethoven's dynamic "Emperor" concerto, her piano key strikes sounded more realistic, and orchestral strings were better textured in the sublime slow movement. In the first movement, a real test for dynamics of any headphone system, the silver cable gave my 650 smoother, brisker attacks in the brass crescendos. Piano rarely sounded more realistic with the 650s paired with Ted's cable. Yummy to say the least. The only limitation, if you can call it that, was that the soundstage did not widen with this cable. The 650s are known to be a very intimate HP, putting the listener near the front of the stage. The silver cable did not change this fundamental character, which is good. The last thing I needed was to have the cable turn my beloved 650 into a baby Grado.
  
 Finally, one of my fav albums -- Pat Barber's Companion. On "Like JT", the warmth of the bass appeared like dollops of luscious butter hanging in mid-air. The silver cable made the twang of the bass strings a bit more audible, and softened the reverberations a tad bit. The percussion cadenza of "Black Magic Woman" sounded tight, with the shimmer of the drum kit more forward than with the stock cable. Barber's voice on all tracks of this album was clearer, more lifelike, and a tad leaner, almost as if she had been through a Jennie Craig program! In contrast, the stock cable made her seem more "rounded", fuller, almost chubbier. Not a huge difference, but a noticeable one.
  
 Overall, I would highly recommend Ted's silver OCC cable for the 650, especially in balanced mode. In SE mode, with a Cardas HP cable, the SQ was fuller, warmer, and less detailed up top. Still pleasant nonetheless. But if you crave those upper-mids like I do, especially for classical music, then Ted's silver is the way to go for the 650. Much has been written about the "veil" of the 650s. I did not find the 650 to be "veiled". Their highs are just not in-your-face. The silver OCC from Ted did not change the relaxed character of the 650s, but they did give them more "air" and better rhythmic spice than the stock cable.


----------



## headwilier

Equipment: 
 Ted Headphone Lounge's 25.5AWG 30 Strand Silver OCC (balanced 2.5 TRRS)
 AK120 II 
 SE846 (neutral blue filter)
  
 Music: 
 Tea for the Tillerman (FLAC)
 The Four Seasons - Akiko Meyers (FLAC)
 Come Away With Me - Norah Jones (FLAC)
 Adele 21 (320 mp3)
  
 (all comparisons vs Shure Stock cable single ended out)
  
 Comfort:
  
 Ted did a great job... there is a thinner memory wire which fits around my glasses easier. The cable is more flexible so overall the fit is better. Microphonics like the stock are minimal, but overall comfort is better as the cable is thinner and lighter.
  
 Sound:
  
 Overall improvement is quite obvious to my layman ears. There is a cleaner, more refined and airier presentation. Zero background noise in between songs. I always felt the stock had a slightly detached veiled or muffled sound and the silver cable brings you closer to the music. 
  
 Tea for the Tillerman - beautifully renditioned vocals with a wider soundstage. It's just much more delicate and natural with all the guitars tangoing like orchestrated fireworks. I really enjoyed listening to this album again. The fast paced guitar work is revealed in detail... it's just much more nimble and precise. Beautiful!
  
 The Four Seasons - Crisper and  delicate character leading to unveiling of more detail on complex pieces. The responsiveness (PRAT) is so much more apparent, making The Four Seasons much edgier and frenzied in its attack. Decay of strings is much cleaner. Stock cables tended to present a dull "thud" on percussions but now there is a more natural decay. Overall musicality is heightened.
  
 Adele - Treble is extended such that female vocals are pushed to the edge without being fatiguing... i think its the sweet spot (I found the white filters with stock cable fatiguing with Adele to the point of being screechy/shouty). Bass is less pronounced but still good and feels less deliberate than with the dark filters. 
  
 Norah Jones - omg... exceptional textures on the vocals and the various instruments... i actually had to listen to the whole album again as it's so musical. The sound just sounds like honey.
  
 Conclusion:
 Was very sceptical about the difference it would make, but its readily apparent. This could be a mixture of Balanced vs Single Ended output & the Silver vs Stock. Overall am very impressed and would estimate as a 15% improvement to the overall portable setup. 
  
 PS:
 I tried the warm black filters with the Silver cables but they just cancel out the sparkle of that the cables provide on the treble. Definitely recommend the neutrals.


----------



## Ivabign

kh600rr said:


> Hey, you guys also know Ted can fix cables also. He repaired my HD-800 cable.


 
 Does it have to be one he built?
  
 I also seem to have backed into being a Ted "fan" - I was looking on the FS/FT threads and saw a silver Litz cable for a nice price and since I liked what my cable from my Tralucent did for my JH16's - I bought it - thinking it was as thick - but no - it is thinner and more elegant. Now I have looked at a lot of the cables for sale and the braiding is usually good - but on this cable, the braid right up to the Westone/JH pin connector is tight and even - it looks amazing, not like it could loosen up at any moment like some of the others being touted...
  
 I would definitely like to buy another in the next few weeks - to use with my V8's, 8A's and other 2-pin CIEMs...
  
 Very nice work....


----------



## spook76

ivabign said:


> Does it have to be one he built?
> 
> I also seem to have backed into being a Ted "fan" - I was looking on the FS/FT threads and saw a silver Litz cable for a nice price and since I liked what my cable from my Tralucent did for my JH16's - I bought it - thinking it was as thick - but no - it is thinner and more elegant. Now I have looked at a lot of the cables for sale and the braiding is usually good - but on this cable, the braid right up to the Westone/JH pin connector is tight and even - it looks amazing, not like it could loosen up at any moment like some of the others being touted...
> 
> ...




No, for a reasonable fee Ted will reterminate or fix other makers cables. I have said it to all and a sundry that Ted Allen is great to deal with and yes he has very reasonable prices.


----------



## teds headfood

for se846 and other shure owners burtomr just posted on se846 thread about a great tool for cleaning mmcx connections while using with deoxit red/gold. 
 http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/superfine-microbrush-applicators-421180/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## M Coupe

Pictures of my Ted Allen cables and adapter. Thanks Ted!  Always a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Pepito

I received the HPL Reference Silver Litz cables in the mail today. I ordered an accompanying Litz IC for my Pico and RSA Protector. First off, build time and shipping was a little longer than last time. 2 1/2 weeks for build and 2 weeks for shipping (USPS had my package sitting in LA for 3 days...) It was quite a long wait compared to my previous order (2 1/2 weeks build and shipping time). 
  
_*All the following impressions/comparisons were done with a Silver Plated Copper cable (balanced) and RSA Protector/Pico combo as the baseline. As a side note, I have always been a skeptic behind cable upgrades.*_
  
 I'm going to skip past the build quality and workmanship as the high quality of Ted's products is well known. The only problem with my order: I asked for a FBI heat shrink but it was not applied. No biggie though; I just needed a way to distinguish between my cables. 
  
 The Litz cable itself is slightly thicker than my SPC and it has this nice sheen to it. Comfort and flexibility is the same as well.
  
 Moving onto the most important part, the sound:
  
*Bass: *Noticeably tighter. The same weight and quality of bass that the 846 can deliver is still there. 
  
*Mids: *The mids (along with the highs) are what I purchased the Litz for. One thing I noticed with the 846's is that the attack/delay was a little sluggish. The Litz eliminates this, making the already excellent 846 even better. This faster sound leads to an improvement in clarity. Male vocals on the 8's are slightly recessed, but with the Litz they are brought forward to where they should be. Upper mids are more pronounced as well. 
  
*Highs: *There is a little more air in the highs. Once again, the attack and decay of cymbals are faster and more accurate.
  
*Soundstage: *This is one area I did not expect to hear an improvement. There is a slight increase in soundstage. Width wise there is a marginal improvement, but the real winner here is the depth. 
  
 Overall, the Litz cable provides the perfect upgrade for my 846's when compared to the SPC cable. All the gripes I had with the 846's were solved with the Litz. I am very happy with the Litz and my only regret is not purchasing the Litz initially.   
  
 Thanks Ted!


----------



## headwilier

Just wanted to add that my Balanced TRRS 2.5mm to Single Ended 3.5mm adapter is on its way.
 Ted even delivered it before I made payment and I had to remind him to bill me!
 Want to thank Ted for the personal service and for the really competitive pricing.


----------



## John Gazerro

Ted is the only way to go if you want a balanced and grounded XLR cable for your AK240.  Silver litz XLR cables terminated 2.5mm/3.5mm (Astell & Kern's new configuration).  Ted went the extra mile and used Hawaiian Mangowood for the "block." I was expecting a plain 2.5mm and 3.5mm cable.  Price was very, very easy on the wallet compared to other options I've seen. Cable sounds great. 
  
 Thanks, Ted!


----------



## headwilier

this is Ted's balanced cable 2.5mm with my SE846 + AK120II + addition
al adapter to convert to 3.5mm single ended. works brilliantly!


----------



## Samuel777

Hello,
  
 can you give me the exact link to purchase also the two cables ?
  
 thx
 sam


----------



## gmahler2u




----------



## Samuel777

headwilier said:


> this is Ted's balanced cable 2.5mm with my SE846 + AK120II + addition
> al adapter to convert to 3.5mm single ended. works brilliantly!


 

 Please tell me more.
 How does it sound exactly ?
 do you have some words to describe ?
 sam


----------



## spook76

samuel777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you give me the exact link to purchase also the two cables ?
> 
> ...



http://headphonelounge.com Just email Ted Allen through his website.


----------



## gmahler2u

Just ordered silver ref litz cable for my hd800.  Ted's very very fast answering questions and ordering really turn me on for his cable. I can't wait for the new cable....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm also looking for Silver cable for my Roxanne, of course, no one has the parts for the cable...So i'm waiting, But my heart is set for Ted's silver ref litz cable...


----------



## burtomr

samuel777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you give me the exact link to purchase also the two cables ?


 
  
 Sam, your best way to communicate (or order) anything from Headphone Lounge is to contact Ted directly via PM, or email: tedallen0220@gmail.com


----------



## crazychile

I just got through reading the entire thread and pretty much nothing negative to say about Ted and his cables. Impressive!
  
 I have a pair of AKG-K702s that still have the stock cord and I'm thinking about the silver litz as my next upgrade. Are there any AKG owners out there that have used this cable and can comment?
  
 I'm using them with a Schiit Bifrost Uber USB and Lyr 2. My interconnects between the two are Signalcable Silver Resolution. I like the sound of my system so far but want to ditch the stock AKG cable.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ErikV55

Just ordered my cable for my 1964 Ears V6  I can't wait till I get it! I've seen a few folks in this thread say the turn around time is pretty quick. Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## fiascogarcia

erikv55 said:


> Just ordered my cable for my 1964 Ears V6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think I got mine in 10 days, and Ted apologized for taking so long!!


----------



## Richiness

erikv55 said:


> Just ordered my cable for my 1964 Ears V6  I can't wait till I get it! I've seen a few folks in this thread say the turn around time is pretty quick. Can anyone comment on that?




Turn around time is really quick, but depending where you are, shipping isn't too flash. Got mine in about four weeks because of USPS


----------



## ErikV55

@richiness Dang, that's pretty different from the post above yours. Do you live in a pretty rural area?


----------



## ErikV55

fiascogarcia said:


> I think I got mine in 10 days, and Ted apologized for taking so long!!



 




Awesome! I hope this is the case for mine.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Its been 13 days and my order is not shipped yet. Ted said, he's backed up. Your wait might also be longer than 10 days.


----------



## ErikV55

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Its been 13 days and my order is not shipped yet. Ted said, he's backed up. Your wait might also be longer than 10 days.


 
 yup, I spoke with him via email after I placed my order. He said he is pretty backed up atm. However, he was very helpful in making recommendations and was very quick to respond. Good impression already.


----------



## fiascogarcia

K10 silver litz combo!


----------



## ErikV55

fiascogarcia said:


> K10 silver litz combo!



 




beautiful! Is that the carbon fiber barrel on the y connect?


----------



## fiascogarcia

erikv55 said:


> fiascogarcia said:
> 
> 
> > K10 silver litz combo!
> ...


 
 Yes, it's the carbon fiber.  Very simple, really, but a nice little feature.


----------



## ErikV55

fiascogarcia said:


> Yes, it's the carbon fiber.  Very simple, really, but a nice little feature.



 



That's what I'm getting. Ugh, I can't wait


----------



## Paul Graham

Some beautiful cables in here, Consider me intrigued!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

My order was ready to be shipped tomorrow. Since I ordered AK120II, I wanted to change the termination to 2.5mm TRRS and a new adapter cable for SE termination. Ted was great to work with. I also got the 10% discount for returning customers on both.


----------



## dnnaudio

I am about to order a single-ended reference silver litz from Ted for my 846. To those of you lucky enough to do this with the 846, are you still able to use the stock 846 pouch, or is the new cable to bulky to fit the pouch when rolled. Not a biggie but would be nice to still be able to use it for safekeeping.


----------



## Pepito

dnnaudio said:


> I am about to order a single-ended reference silver litz from Ted for my 846. To those of you lucky enough to do this with the 846, are you still able to use the stock 846 pouch, or is the new cable to bulky to fit the pouch when rolled. Not a biggie but would be nice to still be able to use it for safekeeping.


 
  
 It fits, with lots of room to spare.


----------



## ErikV55

Recently got my SPC cable with the viablue jack. It is simply a beautiful cable. Love how it looks with my V6 CIEM. Expertly made, excellent communication throughout, great price. Ted and Headphone Lounge can't be beat!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Just removed the memory wire from Ted's SE846 cable. Even though it was a bit better than the stock cable, it was still uncomfortable for glass wearers. Should've gotten the memory sheath without the wire, like this one.


----------



## teds headfood

just to let people know i'll be going in for right side hip replacement on dec 9th. i've never had surgery before so i have no real idea of what timeline will be to resume business.
 i know 3 weeks rehab before i can come home.
 thanks ted


----------



## fiascogarcia

teds headfood said:


> just to let people know i'll be going in for right side hip replacement on dec 9th. i've never had surgery before so i have no real idea of what timeline will be to resume business.
> i know 3 weeks rehab before i can come home.
> thanks ted


 

 Good luck with the surgery, Ted.  Hope all works out well for you!


----------



## ErikV55

teds headfood said:


> just to let people know i'll be going in for right side hip replacement on dec 9th. i've never had surgery before so i have no real idea of what timeline will be to resume business.
> i know 3 weeks rehab before i can come home.
> thanks ted


 
 Best of luck Ted!


----------



## laurencewayne

Hey- Not to worry Ted, my Silver Litz still sounds great, so just concentrate on getting well.  Everyone I know who has had a replacement hip wishes they had done it sooner.  Best wishes...


----------



## digitalzed

Pulling for you Ted. Hope all goes as planned and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Saraguie

teds headfood said:


> just to let people know i'll be going in for right side hip replacement on dec 9th. i've never had surgery before so i have no real idea of what timeline will be to resume business.
> i know 3 weeks rehab before i can come home.
> thanks ted



Hey man you'll c me thru like a champ. We'll keep you in our thoughts. I'm still looking for my poke!


----------



## headwilier

Hey Ted, best of luck with the surgery... get well soon!


----------



## kerrys30

Good Luck.


----------



## Decreate

Take care and good luck.


----------



## Buddhahacker

Good luck. I should have some work for you when you return.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Just received my balanced cables and adapters for HD700. Excellent work, as always. Thanks, Ted.


----------



## teds headfood

i will be down for right side hip replacement surgery and will still have email but wont be back to working until new years at earliest.
 i should have all previous orders shipped before.
 thanks for your patience 
 ted


----------



## shotgunshane

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## uelover

teds headfood said:


> i will be down for right side hip replacement surgery and will still have email but wont be back to working until new years at earliest.
> i should have all previous orders shipped before.
> thanks for your patience
> ted


 
  
 Take good care of yourself Ted.
  
 We will be missing you


----------



## teds headfood

surgery went easy, i'm up walking but doc/pt want me to use walker, so i'll use for another day maybe.


----------



## kerrys30

Good news. Glad all ok for you.


----------



## headwilier

Great to hear you are doing well. Speedy recovery, Ted!


----------



## fiascogarcia

Glad all is well and you're back on the mend!!!


----------



## blackwolf1006

Email I got from Ted, after asking how the surgery went. 
  
  
 Quote: Ted  





> went awesome  used a walker for 3 days then switched to cane for 4 days. my last physical therapy is in 2 hours then i'm done.
> doctor wont let me drive for 6 full weeks after surgery because its the right hip but its all good.
> hope to get home and start work on new years
> thanks ted


----------



## justuspost

Hope he gets well soon. Great guy.


----------



## hemtmaker

teds headfood said:


> surgery went easy, i'm up walking but doc/pt want me to use walker, so i'll use for another day maybe.


 
 Good to hear that you are OK. Happy New Year Ted!
  
 By the way, if anyone wants a silver litz IEM cable, please see my signature. I got one made by Ted recently.


----------



## kwang411

I ordered the Silver Litz from Ted for my SE846s, can't wait to get them!
  
 I'm curious if anyone has tried his cables with HD800? I find the headphones a bit bright and a tad thin, so I'm considering Ted's Copper Litz. I have tried a Cardas cable quite a few years ago and I don't remember hearing any difference from the stock cable. If anyone has experience with Ted's copper litz cable please let me know! Thanks in advance =)


----------



## blackwolf1006

kwang411 said:


> I ordered the Silver Litz from Ted for my SE846s, can't wait to get them!
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has tried his cables with HD800? I find the headphones a bit bright and a tad thin, so I'm considering Ted's Copper Litz. I have tried a Cardas cable quite a few years ago and I don't remember hearing any difference from the stock cable. If anyone has experience with Ted's copper litz cable please let me know! Thanks in advance =)


 
  
 Congrats. Did you get word if he is back to work yet.


----------



## kwang411

blackwolf1006 said:


> Congrats. Did you get word if he is back to work yet.


 
 Not yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## Mooses9

love to see all the cables and all the goodies coming from Ted. love it


----------



## Gurashieruro

Now if only I would stop annoying Ted about cable questions and order my damn cable. Well, I guess the plus side is that I'll be 100% happy with the look of my cable. Just gotta' wait for his response on ordering some customs.

 As for Ted himself, the man is an absolute pleasure to talk with. In all seriousness, he tells it how it is and doesn't sugarcoat it. I respect that greatly, especially in a market that uses fancy specifications that is mostly inaudible to the ear or just downright doesn't add anything to the cable. If there was anything I learned from talking with him it was this:

 1. Cable "pretty words" are mostly meaningless
 2. Stop being so indecisive
 3. His truthfulness in business practices is amazing and commendable, at the very least, and his cables are nothing short but a show stopper.

 I'm just ready to spend my whole paycheck from my weekend job (4 days of working) and ready to make my UM Pro 50 sound even better.


----------



## teds headfood

just want to give an update. recovery and physical therapy is going good but its been taking alot longer to get things done as my sitting/working time is being limited. really sorry for delays but i'm doing as much as i can everyday. i will get more caught up soon.


----------



## hemtmaker

teds headfood said:


> just want to give an update. recovery and physical therapy is going good but its been taking alot longer to get things done as my sitting/working time is being limited. really sorry for delays but i'm doing as much as i can everyday. i will get more caught up soon.



Take care Ted. All the best!


----------



## Gurashieruro

teds headfood said:


> just want to give an update. recovery and physical therapy is going good but its been taking alot longer to get things done as my sitting/working time is being limited. really sorry for delays but i'm doing as much as i can everyday. i will get more caught up soon.



Glad your recovery is going good man. Hope you get back up to full speed and in tip top shape.


----------



## kwang411

I got my Silver Litz cable for SE846 last week, I have to say I love it. I will briefly compare the Litz to the 3 other cables I have: stock, Plussound Exo, Effect Audio Apollo. 
  
 Here are some photos (please click original to see large photo):
  
 Stock

  
 Plussound Exo

  
 Effect Audio Apollo

  
 Ted's Silver Litz


 Super closeup of the litz braid (click to see large size)

  

  
*Comparisons:*
  
*1. Stock Cable*
*Build Quality: *Built like a tank, absolutely no issues at all. Don't really like the memory wire, but that's mainly because I wear glasses. 
*Ergonomics:* The cable will untangle itself, a little bit annoying, but acceptable. Microphonics is average. 
*Sound:* Slightly grainy, congested sound. Smallest soundstage size, lacks layering and depth. More bass quantity than Apollo and Litz. 
  
*2. Plussound Exo*
*Build Quality:* The one I have may be an earlier version, not sure if they improved on the build quality since. The heat shrink and ear guides are quite sloppy and rough, especially at the MMCX and plug terminals. The cable itself not braided very tightly and uniformly, however the copper color does look very nice. 
*Ergonomics: *Worst of the bunch, tons of microphonics making on the go quite irritating. The cable is very hard, will always try to straighten itself, and is easy to kink if enough force is applied. Nylon covering is highly recommended.
*Sound: *Slightly thinner sounding than stock and Litz, vocal is a tad recessed. Soundstage is wider than stock but the depth stays the same. I would say this is the brightest sounding cable of the bunch. 
  
*3. Effect Audio Apollo*
*Build Quality:* It doesn't look like it's built by hand, as it is very consistent looking and the build is generally good. The heat shrink by the MMCX connector came loose after light use, and the memory wire inside turned black also. The first cable I got arrived with the left ear completely not working, but Effect Audio quickly replaced it with another one. 
*Ergonomics: *Thinnest cable of the bunch, but the ergonomics is very good. Least microphonics of the 4, and the cable is very soft, easy to roll up. I got the white cable, so it is not the best looking cable in the world.
*Sound: *Slightly reduced bass compared to stock. Overall sound is not very exciting, but slightly less veiled and good for long listening. The sound is actually quite close to the stock cable. 
  
*4. Ted's Silver Litz*
*Build Quality:* Fantastic build quality considering it's hand built. The braid is very consistent and the terminations look great. I had to remove the washers from the MMCX, otherwise it would easily pop off the earphones. The cable looks very sexy in person, has a beautiful silver sheen. 
*Ergonomics: *Good ergonomics, microphonics is slightly less than stock. Considering it is the thickest cable, it is very soft which can easily be rolled up and magically it doesn't pop back. Easiest of the 4 to store. 
*Sound: *Biggest improvement to sound of the bunch, I would say about 10-15% depending on the recording. Songs with good recording will have a bigger difference. The soundstage is the widest, and layering and texture is great, giving a bit more out of head experience. The bass is tighter and has more impact. Overall the sound is less veiled and more clean, the silver cable attribute really shows here. The detail retrieval is also better with the Litz. 
  
*Summary*
*Build Quality: *Stock = Litz > Apollo > Exo
*Ergonomics: *Apollo > Litz > Stock > Exo
*Sound: *Litz > Exo > Apollo > stock
  
 I personally think changing cables do make a difference in sound, but generally it's very small, like 5-10% improvement compared to the stock cable. Like with the Apollo I had to AB with stock several times to find noticeable differences.
  
 Thanks for reading, and hopefully it's somewhat helpful to those who are trying to decide which cable to get for their beloved SE846. =)


----------



## Mooses9

Love looking at all those cables!


----------



## Gurashieruro

kwang411 said:


> I got my Silver Litz cable for SE846 last week, I have to say I love it. I will briefly compare the Litz to the 3 other cables I have: stock, Plussound Exo, Effect Audio Apollo.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



I'm glad Ted's cable is that good. I ordered the silver Litz for my Westone UM Pro 50, so I doubt I will be let down on this cable. I can't wait!


----------



## SoLame

kwang411 said:


> I got my Silver Litz cable for SE846 last week, I have to say I love it.
> 
> ...
> 
> I personally think changing cables do make a difference in sound, but generally it's very small, like 5-10% improvement compared to the stock cable...


 
  
 Good read. I also own SE846 and I like the stock cable a lot. I recently upgraded to Ted's Silver Litz Cable and I thought I didn't hear much difference and/or improvement in sound quality at first. However, as soon as I sent my Litz cable back to Ted for adjustment and I had to use the stock cable, I realized that there is definitely a difference in terms of SQ produced by the two cables. 
  
 BTW, Ted is a very nice person, IMO. He's easy to work with. Ted'll never make you spend extra for something that he doesn't believe you need.


----------



## Leo888

Have a Silver Litz IC in the mail. Hope it turns up soon. Ted is kind of a straight forward person based on my communication with him. However, he was nice and easy to work with. Might add a silver litz for my SE846 sometime soon.


----------



## nismoztuner

leo888 said:


> Have a Silver Litz IC in the mail. Hope it turns up soon. Ted is kind of a straight forward person based on my communication with him. However, he was nice and easy to work with. Might add a silver litz for my SE846 sometime soon.


 
 Question.. how long did it take ted to ship out your order? 
  
 i`m thinking about getting some stuff..


----------



## Leo888

nismoztuner said:


> Question.. how long did it take ted to ship out your order?
> 
> i`m thinking about getting some stuff..




Fast. Notified me that cable is ready on a Saturday night and sent out on Monday. Note there there's no postal service on Sunday. His build time is fast,prompt with correspondence and didn't delay shipping out my order.


----------



## Gurashieruro

nismoztuner said:


> Question.. how long did it take ted to ship out your order?
> 
> i`m thinking about getting some stuff..



As the guy above me said. He is timely. Really I wouldn't mind waiting another month because the quality and sound from the cables is amazing. I have yet to burn them in and the Westone UM Pro 50 sounds even more amazing. The veil is completely improved and now everything is so clean. Top that off with everything sounds so nice. I can't go back to that stock cable.
Also he is really good at his fabrications as I have a couple customs parts on my wire.


----------



## Mooses9

Ted's Quality is worth the wait. he is top notch in both customer service and quality and care of his work A1.


----------



## Saraguie

mooses9 said:


> Ted's Quality is worth the wait. he is top notch in both customer service and quality and care of his work A1.


 

 Seconded.........and he always makes me laugh, add good sense of humor to being a total pro at making great cables.


----------



## bmichels

nazrin313 said:


> Just ordered: 1 x OCC Pure Silver with Oyaide plugs and 1 x Pure Silver IC this morning, and Ted is almost there..Great Service!! answers emails almost instantaneously. Highly Recommended


 
  
 The very short cable is exactly what I need to connect my DAC & DAP....


----------



## Mooses9

Which day and amp is that mini to mini for?


----------



## Ivabign

saraguie said:


> Seconded.........and he always makes me laugh, add good sense of humor to being a total pro at making great cables.


 

 Ted has been no-nonsense in his dealings with me - always a gentleman, always on message. No BS - I can look at a number of email threads with messages of no more than 5 to 6 or so words - lol. 
  
 He gets to the point. Give him a scenario and he doesn't try to up-sell unless you need it. I had a silver 2 pin and a copper MMCX and I wanted to buy the opposite so I would have copper and silver with both connectors - at first he offered to just switch connectors if I wanted a copper 2 pin and silver MMCX - when I confirmed I wanted to end up with all four - he gave me a nice deal. I just sent him a silver cable I got with an IEM I bought a while back (one of his cables) that I wanted to have an RSA balanced connector instead of the 3.5mm - I just dropped some cash and the cable in a padded envelope and the turnaround was amazing - and now I have balanced to mess about with - for a reasonable price. No muss, no fuss. Just done. 
  
 The man must have been a hairdresser in a previous life - boy can he braid!


----------



## JamesNgkk

I promised a review that is long due to Ted and his cable and here it is.
  
 I would like to start by saying that Ted is one of the most awesome guys I've ever dealt with. Emails were replied almost immediately and he gives the most honest recommendations based on your application. No upselling and no BS. Prices are more than fair and if you've ordered from him before, he'll even give you a very nice discount. One word to describe Ted as a person would be awesome.
  
 Now i would like to talk about the cable that i have bought from him. The silver litz cable for my SE846. I have been using and testing it out for weeks now. So i believe i am now more capable of just giving a "first impressions" review.
  
*My Rig*
 ibasso DX90
 Shure SE846
 Ted's Silver Litz Cable
  
*Physical **Appearance / Build*
 The cable is very nicely braided. The insulating material of the cables feels nice and soft. Almost like a soft touch finish. The cable that i've had before other than the OEM ones are the ones from FiiO. Compared to those two, Ted's cable is much much more supple, thicker and due to the soft touch feel insulating material of the cables, they produce little to no microphonics (not sure if that's the term to use) when the cables rub against each other. When coiled and kept for transport, they do not have cable memory once taken uncoiled. It just straightens out. The silver on the cable looks absolutely fantastic. Its not so much of a silver but more of a pearl finish due to the Litz construction. I have mine terminate into a Viablue straight plug. It is very secure and doesn't budge even when i pull hard on it. An extra touch he did was he heat shrunk another layer of material on the cable just before it meets the plug. This actually acts as a strain relief and further adds on to the durability of the cable. I've chosen the carbon fiber tube Y split and just as expected, it's nicely done, looks amazing and most importantly, it got rid of the ugly huge y split of the OEM cable.
  
 Now i did have an "issue" with the MCX connector on one side of the cable. One would fit in very tightly to the point the cable is so secured that it wouldn't let the IEM rotate. I like that. But on the other side, it was so loose that just by simply adjusting the memory wire when i put it on, the connector pops out of the IEM. Contacted Ted who replied straight away with a remedy which i can do myself to tighten that connector up. Issue solved. To be fair to Ted, he did mentioned that he test fit all his cables before sending them out. On his unit, the connectors fit nicely and it could be due to the each IEM's socket is a little different which causes that problem.
  
*Sound Impressions*
 I've tested this cable on various music files from mp3 to cd quality to hi-res flac. Also on different gain settings on my DX90. Tested the difference in sound after the cable change with all the 3 filters for my IEM.
  
 My general settings on my DX90 would be on low gain. White/Bright filters on my SE846. Long story short, after testing and listening on Ted's Silver litz cable, i went back to the Blue/Neutral filter for the IEM. Because what i noticed was that after doing A-B test listening, i noticed that the cable brought an extra sparkle to the high freq sound signature on my SE846, Before when i was still using the OEM cable, i felt i needed a little more up high to satisfy my ears thus the change and use of the white/bright filter. With Ted's cable, it opened up the high freq a little more and on certain tracks, it was starting to fatigue my ears a little if i used the white filter. So i changed back to the blue filters. Upon changing it back to the blue filters, i did another A-B test with the OEM and Ted's cable. True enough, with the oem cable, the high seems to be not enough for me. Ted's cable lifted a thin veil and the high sounded fantastic again. Not only that, the cable also added a little more "air" to the highs making the soundstage feel slightly more expanded than the oem ones.I did not notice much change to the bass or low end while doing the A-B test. If any, it might be placebo but the bass seems tighter and doesn't "bloom" as much compared to the oem cables. That helped revealed a little more details as the bass feels more tamed. Do note that to me the changes wasn't a night and day difference like switching from a cheap ipod earbuds to the SE846. The sonic improvements that this cable did was more of a "polishing" effect. On tracks that i frequently listens to, i can tell the difference very clearly while doing the A-B test. But on tracks that i'm not too familiar with, i can still hear the difference but i have to really pay attention. Lastly, i did an A-B test of Ted's cable vs a few other 500 to 900 dollars cable and honestly, i would have no idea why anyone would buy those insanely priced cables as in my opinion, they do not sound any better than Ted's cable.  
  
*Summary*
*+Awesome customer service*
*+Beautiful product*
*+Fair Prices*
*+Sonic improvements (lifted the high freq and added a little soundstage)*
  
*+/- I hoped that i could have sent him my IEM so that he could do a test fit for those finicky MCX connectors but unfortunately i couldn't as i on the other side of the globe where he is.*
  
 Great guy, great service, great price, great product. What are you waiting for? Get it.


----------



## Gurashieruro

jamesngkk said:


> I promised a review that is long due to Ted and his cable and here it is.
> 
> I would like to start by saying that Ted is one of the most awesome guys I've ever dealt with. Emails were replied almost immediately and he gives the most honest recommendations based on your application. No upselling and no BS. Prices are more than fair and if you've ordered from him before, he'll even give you a very nice discount. One word to describe Ted as a person would be awesome.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome review man. I felt the same with the silver Litz cable. He makes one of the best cables, while not be saying much as I don't have any other custom cables. However, I know craftsmanship and the quality of everything and attention to detail is something out of this world.
While speaking with him, he really does care about his customers and their choices.


----------



## umgoblue2008

Hey, guys! I bought the budget 25.5AWG OCC silver headphone cables for my shure se846 from Ted about a year ago, are they supposed to turn color after a certain time (they were silver when i first got them)? The sound from left side is cutting out when i move my head. Sent them to Ted and hope to get them back soon! They sound great.

-edit- I must've taken them to the gym when it first got them, that must be it.


----------



## Mooses9

odd, if they were silver they normally turn green, yours turned copper? it looks like from the pics?


----------



## teds headfood

no silver wire can only turn black (copper/spc turns green) but his is the first with tpe insulation that i've seen turn brown. i'll know better when they get here.  in past i've seen my oldest discontinued super soft pe insulation change from sweat in gym.


----------



## Mooses9

oh, i see my bad, interesting how they change colours over time like that depending on the the metallurgy like that..


----------



## umgoblue2008

Yea they turned cooper in color, but sound quality hasn't changed. Here's ted's response after I posted last night:

"yours is the first in 25.5awg to have insulation turn brown. i've had other older insulation turn same brown but those were only in england and singapore from moister. its not been many but a few have turned after a year of use. now i have a set in for repair from florida and some parts near ears are brown but the guy used everyday in gym."

I leave these at home to listen to flac tracks on my computer/sound blaster z; on the go I just use my stock cables.


----------



## fiascogarcia

umgoblue2008 said:


> Hey, guys! I bought the budget 25.5AWG OCC silver headphone cables for my shure se846 from Ted about a year ago, are they supposed to turn color after a certain time (they were silver when i first got them)? The sound from left side is cutting out when i move my head. Sent them to Ted and hope to get them back soon! They sound great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's actually not a bad patina they got.  Much better than the usual black or green.


----------



## Mooses9

I agree it's unusual. pretty cool looking


----------



## teds headfood

so i got his cable back and he wanted the mdpc-x taken off also. underneath was still clearish white insulation but the area above y was definitely brown. the mmcx connectors were grimy same as ear memory wire area inside and out. it looks like sweat and grime are the main contributors as to why insulation turned brown. this happened on another head-fiers cable who openly admitted his was a massive sweater using them mostly in the gym. sweat can be very caustic to cables which is why i dont recommend using in heavy sweat situations like gyms. stick to a stock black cable if heavy sweating is going to be the norm. i do recommend keeping cables clean and using deoxit on connectors. jus sayin


----------



## Saraguie

teds headfood said:


> so i got his cable back and he wanted the mdpc-x taken off also. underneath was still clearish white insulation but the area above y was definitely brown. the mmcx connectors were grimy same as ear memory wire area inside and out. it looks like sweat and grime are the main contributors as to why insulation turned brown. this happened on another head-fiers cable who openly admitted his was a massive sweater using them mostly in the gym. sweat can be very caustic to cables which is why i dont recommend using in heavy sweat situations like gyms. stick to a stock black cable if heavy sweating is going to be the norm. i do recommend keeping cables clean and using *DEOXIT* on connectors. jus sayin


 
 What's this now, we have to send our cables to be *Detoxed?* I guess that makes sense since using your cables are so addicting!


----------



## Serenitty

I got my new cables from Ted. I got an SPC Litz cable with a translucent blank insulator. The termination is balanced for 2.5mm trrs for my ak120ii. 

I also got an adaptor to convert the 2.5 trs to 3.5 trs SE. 

So far I'm very happy with the cables.


----------



## Gurashieruro

saraguie said:


> What's this now, we have to send our cables to be [COLOR=FF0000]*Detoxed?* [/COLOR]I guess that makes sense since using your cables are so addicting!  :blink:




It's a type of liquid you apply to connections that prevent oxidation and increase electric conductivity between the two connectors. Type DeoxIt into Google and you can find out more.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

serenitty said:


> I got my new cables from Ted. I got an SPC Litz cable with a translucent blank insulator. The termination is balanced for 2.5mm trrs for my ak120ii.
> 
> I also got an adaptor to convert the 2.5 trs to 3.5 trs SE.
> 
> So far I'm very happy with the cables.


 
 That looks gorgeous. I ordered the exact same build for my 1964 V3's, last week. I chose the CF Y-split though. 
 What model is your 1964?


----------



## Serenitty

mathi8vadhanan said:


> That looks gorgeous. I ordered the exact same build for my 1964 V3's, last week. I chose the CF Y-split though.
> What model is your 1964?




V6. And it sounded very good with it. I'm looking forward to comparing stock and Ted SE, and then ted vs ted SE vs Bal.


----------



## Mooses9

Very Nice


----------



## Gurashieruro

After completely ruining my cables the first time, I have some new ones coming in. I can't wait to get my silver in soon.

 I really can't thank Ted enough for his help and putting up with me. I couldn't compliment him enough, to be honest. His customer service way higher than an A+; I wish I could give him a S rank score for his service


----------



## Gurashieruro

Got my cables in. Man, it's good to have them back. I can say that he has done an excellent job. They are perfect. Props to Ted for his service and quality of his workmanship. Photos soon!


----------



## headwilier

Thanks to Ted for repairing my cables so quickly. I want to support these private businesses so was happy to pay for labor and postage if needed. Ted's a real gentleman: fixed everything with minimum fuss and sent them back without charging for anything. Working well. He provides an honest and prompt customer service and takes pride in his work. Thanks!!!


----------



## digitalzed

headwilier said:


> Thanks to Ted for repairing my cables so quickly. I want to support these private businesses so was happy to pay for labor and postage if needed. Ted's a real gentleman: fixed everything with minimum fuss and sent them back without charging for anything. Working well. He provides an honest and prompt customer service and takes pride in his work. Thanks!!!


 

 +1


----------



## MarcusL

Just contacted Ted for my SE846 cable. A total stand-up businessman and a gentleman. He would even go out of his way and suggested that he would sand, clean and paint a small Y-splitter just to satisfy my inquiry. For someone that is super busy with lots of customers, where can you find such personalize and ginuine concern for a lone near-broke customer? Thank you so much, Ted. Stoked to have my cables and will definitely post some cable-porn here when it arrives for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Serenitty

headwilier said:


> Thanks to Ted for repairing my cables so quickly. I want to support these private businesses so was happy to pay for labor and postage if needed. Ted's a real gentleman: fixed everything with minimum fuss and sent them back without charging for anything. Working well. He provides an honest and prompt customer service and takes pride in his work. Thanks!!!




Agreed, Ted just made a small repair to mine today. We spent about 10 minutes on the phone discussing the issue and solution. Excellent service.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Ted's SPC Litz cables, without memory wires. Great cables, a bit more supple than Silver Litz. So doesn't retain the curves of three finger rolls, as much. 
Build time was close to 4 weeks, but worth the wait. Most custom cable makers have a longer wait times these days. I'm glad they're having a booming business.


----------



## Mooses9

NIce cable. Great work ted


----------



## audiofrk

serenitty said:


>


 
 are those carbon fiber plugs?


----------



## Serenitty

audiofrk said:


> are those carbon fiber plugs?




Yes, the plug is CF, the splitter is wood.


----------



## audiofrk

anyone know how the reference silver compares against the silver widow (toxic cable) for uerms?


----------



## 514077

Is ted considering, or are the parts available, to build a silver lidz for the Angie or any JH products yet?  I mean the SL practicly breathed new life into the 846s,so I'd be curious about the Angies when mine comes in.


----------



## digitalzed

uelong said:


> Is ted considering, or are the parts available, to build a silver lidz for the Angie or any JH products yet?  I mean the SL practicly breathed new life into the 846s,so I'd be curious about the Angies when mine comes in.


 

 Ask Ted, he's quite approachable and usually answers within hours, if not minutes.


----------



## 514077

digitalzed said:


> Ask Ted, he's quite approachable and usually answers within hours, if not minutes.


 

 You're right; he answered quickly.  Answer is negative but that's cool.


----------



## Serenitty

uelong said:


> You're right; he answered quickly.  Answer is negative but that's cool.


 

 I imagine it's a connector issue.  Doesn't the new JH stuff use a new connector type?


----------



## 514077

serenitty said:


> I imagine it's a connector issue.  Doesn't the new JH stuff use a new connector type?


 

 I believe so.  He said 8-wire connection had something to do with it.  It's possible there might be a hardware issue with the bass control.


----------



## teds headfood

actually dont want to start doing any 8 wire braids. no fun


----------



## uelover

teds headfood said:


> actually dont want to start doing any 8 wire braids. no fun


 
  
 Hahah I just love this reply


----------



## Saraguie

teds headfood said:


> actually dont want to start doing any 8 wire braids. no fun


 
  


uelover said:


> Hahah I just love this reply


 

 Meaning?


----------



## teds headfood

until i finish my marudai its way too much work with my fat fingers,.but i do like dhc's 8 braids those are sweet.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Here's something that I should have put up a long time ago:
 Ted's Silver 24AWG Litz Cable.


----------



## MarcusL

gurashieruro said:


> Here's something that I should have put up a long time ago:
> Ted's Silver 24AWG Litz Cable.


 
 Ooohh pretty sweet! Great job, Ted. Can't wait to get mine. I think I ordered the same plug and splitter except I asked for silver instead of gold (or maybe that's just camera flash reflection). Are those your SE846s? How come you've got gold inside those drivers?


----------



## Gurashieruro

marcusl said:


> Ooohh pretty sweet! Great job, Ted. Can't wait to get mine. I think I ordered the same plug and splitter except I asked for silver instead of gold (or maybe that's just camera flash reflection). Are those your SE846s? How come you've got gold inside those drivers?


 
 The IEMs are my Westone UM Pro 50s. Made me relive the time when I dropped $350 on my retired Monster Turbine Gold IEMs when I was a kid (was it 7 years ago or something?).

 Anyways, you did order the same as I did. The only difference was that I sanded them down and cleared the carbon fiber with automotive clear. The "gold" is the material under the "silver", which the silver is Rhodium. So you aren't seeing wrong as the y-split and 3.5mm jack is "gold", which I believe is either copper or bronze as the base metal.


----------



## MarcusL

gurashieruro said:


> The IEMs are my Westone UM Pro 50s. Made me relive the time when I dropped $350 on my retired Monster Turbine Gold IEMs when I was a kid (was it 7 years ago or something?).
> 
> Anyways, you did order the same as I did. The only difference was that I sanded them down and cleared the carbon fiber with automotive clear. The "gold" is the material under the "silver", which the silver is Rhodium. So you aren't seeing wrong as the y-split and 3.5mm jack is "gold", which I believe is either copper or bronze as the base metal.


 

 Cool work. Some bling going on!


----------



## Gurashieruro

marcusl said:


> Cool work. Some bling going on!


 
 Thanks. Tough work but got it done and I'm just glad it came out good.


----------



## germanturkey

that's a nice cable.  it's the "reference" right?  it looks a bit thick actually.  how does it feel compared to a stock westone cable?  any noticeable difference in sound?


----------



## Gurashieruro

germanturkey said:


> that's a nice cable.  it's the "reference" right?  it looks a bit thick actually.  how does it feel compared to a stock westone cable?  any noticeable difference in sound?


 
 Ya, that's correct. Its the 24 AWG Silver Litz ("The Reference") cable. The cable is thicker than the westone cable but its a given since the cable has 4 braids (very well woven, might I add) and are each 24 AWG. In return for the slightly more thickness, not so much weight, is a much nicer sound.
 Based on my Westone UM Pro 50, everything feels clearer. It makes it feel like the veil that was there, is gone completely. The bass is still present and strong, but tighter and feels better overall in all aspects. The mids are clearer and just overall more articulate. The highs are a beauty. It helps pull the quite dark sound signature of the Pro 50s. It's still warm and cozy but its articulate and hearing every instrument, from a guitar's string buzz to the realistic hi-hats, is even more enjoyable. Really, it made an already amazing, and severely underrated, IEM and made it even more stunning. I don't get tired of listening to it.
 Compare that to the stock Westone cable, and its no comparison. When I sent it back to Ted to get some repairs done, because I messed them up, I had to use the stock. It was a gigantic leap and it was enough to make me to decrease my usage from 8+ hours a day to maybe 1 hour per week or less. Its like driving a Corvette, or any high speed vehicle, on the Autobahn and bringing that back down to a hybrid Honda driving at 40mph at max. Its boring and not exhilarating one bit.
 I heard a difference and that's coming from a Note 4 (Snapdragon SoC), so imagine if I had a DAP or some form of dedicated audio setup.


----------



## Poimandres

Well after unsuccessfully trying to mod my Senn HD650 cable to a kobiconn balanced connector, I decided to order a silver plated copper balanced cable from Ted.  I must say that I was a little hesitant at first after following much of the previous thread that was previously closed and all of the hoopla. 
  
 That being said I am completely impressed with not only the cable and the difference it makes going balanced through my Duet, but also with Ted.  He made the cable lightning fast and is completely great to deal with.  Kudos Sir!  I am looking forward to ordering additional cables in the future.


----------



## Gurashieruro

I recently ordered a SPC 24awg wire from Ted. After owning solve for a while, I wanted to know how much of a difference SPC had against pure silver. I can't wait!


----------



## MarcusL

poimandres said:


> He made the cable lightning fast




So jealous. Still waiting on mine. I hope its on its way to Thailand now. Yep totally agree that Ted is going above and beyond in corresponding and caring for his customers. He's a very busy guy building cables and poor guy has to also try to answer emails as fast as possible, sometimes within the hour. Talking about multiple hands. Wish he's getting help.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Just got my SPC cables in from Ted. Here's my quick short impressions:

 Damn these things are beautiful. Combine that with the carbon fiber and rhodium plated brass y-split and 3.5mm barrel jack, the whole thing flows impressively well together. The clear "shielding" is instead dark colored, unlike the completely clear ones used on his silver and copper. A nice touch to the overall appeal, and while not as "soft" as the silver or copper, it is quite supple. In fact, it feels soft and supple enough to know that its a nice shielding but hard enough to feel the denseness and strength that it has. I definitely enjoy the feel of this.
 Just like with all his work, the handmade wires are excellent. These have such attention to detail, that its awesome to see the quality of work when left in capable hands. You can tell these are handmade and its precisely why I bought from him yet again. Like always, his braiding is awesome and there's really nothing negative I can say that is a negative. Maybe except being sent in a titanium case to go along with the beautiful wires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 As for sound, I am testing them on my Westone UM Pro 50s. Holy cow! I thought I LOVED the silver, but I strangely love the SPC even more. I was worried about how I might not like it or something because of the constant SPC complaints from users about other companies but I was proved wrong. I enjoyed the dark body of the Pro 50s to start off, but this took it on a whole level. What I mean is that it kept the same body and fullness that was there but brought even more clarity, microdetail, and soundstage. Honestly, I am blown away yet again.
 Imagine the Pro 50s with stock wires like sitting next to a fireplace by yourself, enjoying the warmth and coziness of the fire. The SPC wire keeps that same feeling of coziness and warmth but with friends and family during a joyous celebration with smiles, laughter, and lots of partying. Its a whole new animal.

 Aside from my weird analogies, I enjoyed the quick test. I simply just forgot about the hard and annoying day I had at work. For dark sounding IEMs, since that's all I have tested, these are awesome if you want to bring some brightness, clarity, and such but still wanted to keep the same base sound. While I enjoyed my silver, which I take massive pride in owning, I feel I enjoy the SPC much more. I thank Ted for making one, at such a quick creation time too, and would recommend his cables yet again.

 Pictures soon!!!


----------



## hemtmaker

I got Ted to make these wonderful interconnects for me. The cable qualities are top-notch. Thanks Ted for the quick turnaround, excellent customer service, and of course, the unbeatable pricing!


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I've ordered a couple cables from Ted,  the component quality is excellence. Rhodium plated brass plugs, OCC Neotech litz wire, _flexible_ PE insulation, Cardas quad eutectic solder, I wouldn't go to anyone else for a cable! Then add his amazing customer service, craftsmanship and fair pricing, and it makes one of those rare instances in life where it is _not_ too good to be true


----------



## CanadianMaestro

do all these cables really make a diff to the sound?


----------



## fiascogarcia

canadianmaestro said:


> do all these cables really make a diff to the sound?


 

 Slight, should be the last thing in your chain that you upgrade to try to change sq. IMO!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

fiascogarcia said:


> Slight, should be the last thing in your chain that you upgrade to try to change sq. IMO!


 

 "ymmv" is the most-often quoted cliche with cables.
 next to "everyone hears differently".


----------



## FidelityCastro

canadianmaestro said:


> do all these cables really make a diff to the sound?




Lol. Tongue firmly in cheek there?
When I was last asked that question by someone, I pulled out two different brands of high-end IEMs, and two different brands of high-end cable, and asked my sceptical friend to listen to the same music through both IEMs, swapped the cables and tried again. It worked . 
I'd say the difference is larger than is is between some DAPs. PS: For context, I believe in brain / ear burn in, not gear burn in.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

fidelitycastro said:


> Lol. Tongue firmly in cheek there?
> When I was last asked that question by someone, I pulled out two different brands of high-end IEMs, and two different brands of high-end cable, and asked my sceptical friend to listen to the same music through both IEMs, swapped the cables and tried again. It worked
> 
> 
> ...


 

 certainly, brain adaptation to the "new" sound is a valid hypothesis, and can be proven with fMRI imaging of key brain structures in a willing volunteer.
  
 p.s. gear burn-in is valid for power amps with big capacitors and large speakers with substantial drivers.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

but I do agree with y'all. Ted is a terrific Kablemeister. I hope he branches out from just kables....maybe also do bespoke headphone stands, headphone dust covers, and custom pads for HFMan, Audeze, and Sennheiser?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

canadianmaestro said:


> do all these cables really make a diff to the sound?


 
  
 If your using an amp a high quality interconnect cable is a must, it is more important than the headphone cable, using the cheapo interconnect that comes with the amp sounds crap to me.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> If your using an amp a high quality interconnect cable is a must, it is more important than the headphone cable, using the cheapo interconnect that comes with the amp sounds crap to me.


 

 true. my experience, with my floor system, was that *cleaning up the power* increased my enjoyment tremendously. Power cabling/power distribution/conditioning  > analog interconnects > digital ic's >> HP cabling.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

^ Exactly right.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Any recommendation for K10?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

fattycheesebeef said:


> Any recommendation for K10?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10
  
 If you value total transparency (more of it, that is), with highs intact, then go silver cabling.


----------



## fiascogarcia

fattycheesebeef said:


> Any recommendation for K10?


 

 Silver litz adds a little sparkle to the upper register. Well built cable.


----------



## Saraguie

canadianmaestro said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10
> 
> If you value total transparency (more of it, that is), with highs intact, then go silver cabling.


 

 I use Silver balanced and really like it. I did listen to 5 minutes of the standard cable that came with the K-10 so I really can't compare the 2.
  
 On my Miracle I did do A/B with the same type cable built by Ted, and could definitely tell the silver took the Miracle to a much better sounding place.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

I am heading towards silver litz, but does it affect the vocals? I like lush vocals, though.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

fattycheesebeef said:


> I am heading towards silver litz, but does it affect the vocals? I like lush vocals, though.


 
  
 If it's there in the recording, you should hear it L & C. Ag or Cu.


----------



## spook76

Silver Litz is my cable of choice. Many think silver makes the sound brighter but I believe it adds greater clarity across the sonic spectrum which people mistake for brightness. 

On another note, I can testify to the longevity and durability or Ted Allen's cables. I was the first owner of his Reference Silver Litz in February of 2014. It looks and performs as good today as it did almost 18 months ago. Ted Allen is a true old fashioned craftsman.


----------



## germanturkey

does it oxidize green?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

germanturkey said:


> does it oxidize green?


 

 You shouldn't hear any changes in SQ if Ag wire oxidizes. Connectors...different story.


----------



## fiascogarcia

germanturkey said:


> does it oxidize green?


 

 I think they all eventually do if kept in a humid climate.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

fiascogarcia said:


> I think they all eventually do if kept in a humid climate.



Litz wires are coated, they don't oxidize. Ted is moving to all Litz ( SPC, Copper and Silver).


----------



## spook76

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Litz wires are coated, they don't oxidize. Ted is moving to all Litz ( SPC, Copper and Silver).



Absolutely correct. 18 months I have had Ted's Reference cable and there is NO tarnishing of the silver litz.


----------



## Gurashieruro

I recently bought the Shure SE215 for my little brother and decided to give him my silvers. If he ever wanted to upgrade his IEMs, he will still have a nice cable to go with it. I was doing some quick testing after connecting them. Damn, these make these IEMs come alive. I mean its an $100 IEM but it sounds gold....er....silver..ah, you know what I mean.

 Therefore, I have bought another Silver Litz "The Reference". As for the guys worrying about oxidation, there will not be any oxidation if you purchase the Litz version. What separates "Litz" wires from their normal stranded versions is that each individual strand, in the case of Ted's wire it is 50 strands, is coated individually with enamel. This coating prevents any type of tarnish or oxidation to the wires. If I see any exposed metal, I just coat them lightly with DeoxIt Gold and listen away. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## shultzee

How long does it typically take for him to process a order?  I ordered a reference cable a week ago and oddly didn't get any kind of confirmation that order was received.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

New interconnect


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

shultzee said:


> How long does it typically take for him to process a order?  I ordered a reference cable a week ago and oddly didn't get any kind of confirmation that order was received.


 
 Did you order directly from his website? Ted responds to email in less than 5 mins.
  
 We normally send an email (tedallen0220@gmail.com), in the format that's he requested. Get a quote and paypal invoice back from him, pay to confirm order. 
  
 Build time is normally 2 weeks - 3 weeks, based on his order queue.


----------



## shultzee

mathi8vadhanan said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it typically take for him to process a order?  I ordered a reference cable a week ago and oddly didn't get any kind of confirmation that order was received.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info.     I ordered from his website using paypal.  I will send a email to follow up.  Didn't know about his build time but its all good.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

shultzee said:


> How long does it typically take for him to process a order?  I ordered a reference cable a week ago and oddly didn't get any kind of confirmation that order was received.


 

 Bizarre. Ted's the fastest guy on the planet for responding to emails. Literally seconds in some cases.
 Try calling him. Decent hour, of course.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

canadianmaestro said:


> Bizarre. Ted's the fastest guy on the planet for responding to emails. Literally seconds in some cases.
> Try calling him. Decent hour, of course.


 
@shultzee did not email him, he just clicked the Paypal order button, on his website. Paypal will send the payment notification along with buyer notes. Ted might have missed it as, just another notification.


----------



## shultzee

mathi8vadhanan said:


> canadianmaestro said:
> 
> 
> > Bizarre. Ted's the fastest guy on the planet for responding to emails. Literally seconds in some cases.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the help guys.  I just emailed him to verify he got a order from me


----------



## shultzee

Geesh,   got a quick response from him.....  "its on my pad, no worries"


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Klink would be pleased, shultzee.


----------



## shultzee

I KNOW NOTHING


----------



## CanadianMaestro

shultzee said:


> I KNOW NOTHING


 

 so.....ETA on cable?


----------



## shultzee

canadianmaestro said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW NOTHING
> ...


 

 He didn't say but he said now worries...so I am not worried.


----------



## digitalzed

shultzee said:


> He didn't say but he said now worries...so I am not worried.


 

 Ted has always turned around my orders in 2 weeks or less. Sometimes in a week. He's fantastic on delivery. His replies in e-mails can be short because he's busy and he doesn't mind if you ask him   questions. Great guy, great service, great products.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I ordered a cable today through Ted's Headphone Lounge after some recommendations in the Pono Player thread.
  
 I was amazed at the quick service. I contacted Ted via email with basics what I needed. He replied with 10 minutes with a few extra options. Within 15 minutes we had an order placed, paid and estimated delivery time. Almost quicker than checking out on eBay...
  
 I've ordered a balanced silver plated copper cable for my Pono Player to use with Aurisonics ASG-2 hybrid IEM.
  
 Possibly the first ASG-2 I know of on Head-fi being run balanced from Pono Player? We will see...
  
 Once the cable arrives I shall return with pictures for the gallery.


----------



## Watagump

I was sold a pure crap cable from the get go for my TF10. It unraveled and turned a funky color. I sent it in for repairs, got the connectors fixed, was charged $20 for a right angle plug to be installed and he didn't put one on. The cable is long gone in the trash, before I MIGHT be told its my fault, my Fiio has been flawless.


----------



## H20Fidelity

watagump said:


> I was sold a pure crap cable from the get go for my TF10. It unraveled and turned a funky color. I sent it in for repairs, got the connectors fixed, was charged $20 for a right angle plug to be installed and he didn't put one on. The cable is long gone in the trash, before I MIGHT be told its my fault, my Fiio has been flawless.


 
  
 That's a shame mate, maybe it got damaged in transit? o_O
  
 Hopefully Ted packs by cable neatly to avoid such injury.


----------



## Watagump

h20fidelity said:


> That's a shame mate, maybe it got damaged in transit? o_O
> 
> Hopefully Ted packs by cable neatly to avoid such injury.


 

 Nope, it was just a cheap cable at a cheap price, yet not cheaper than my Fiio. There were things I liked about it, but in the end, it was crap. I have been through many cables, for a while it was me being too rough on them, but the things his cable did, wasn't from me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

watagump said:


> Nope, it was just a cheap cable at a cheap price, yet not cheaper than my Fiio. There were things I liked about it, but in the end, it was crap. I have been through many cables, for a while it was me being too rough on them, but the things his cable did, wasn't from me.


 
  
 Haha, I understand, I was merely playing with you about the transit thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've not tried Ted's cable before so I cannot judge. I can tell you though I wasn't going to find a more reasonable price and someone willing to terminate a Pono Player dual entry (3.5mm) cable anywhere else. Then add our current weak Australian dollar it was the most sensible option. It will simply be used around the house, laying down etc.. so fingers crossed. 
  
 Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Watagump

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, I understand, I was merely playing with you about the transit thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't doubt he makes good cables, mine just wasn't one of them, $70 down the drain total, plus some shipping once. I most likely wont play the cable game once my K10 arrive, but who knows. I do like the looks of really nice cables, as far as I know the Noble cable is a SPC cable.


----------



## olddude

I had one of his for my TF10 (from when he was working with CHRIS_HIMSELF,) and it was great.  When I sold my TF10 it went with it, and the buyer was quite happy.  It had lasted with no issues nearly a year before I sold it (bought a Dunu 1K to replace it).  
  
 I just ordered a Pono balanced from him as well for my UERM.  I'll be getting mine before H20 (hah!) as I live much closer to Ted.  When you order, the site is a bit confusing.  The Buy page is just a link to PayPal.  Always make sure you email him to be sure he knows what you want (he has lots of options available, so you can fine tune your order).  When I emailed him yesterday, around 4pm Pacific Time, he got back to me in five minutes.  We agreed on what I needed, I paid via PayPal, and we touched base again.  Great customer service from my experience.  
  
 And if you have a Pono, running it to your iem or can in balanced mode is really an eye-opener (to mix a metaphor).  I first got my Moon Audio balanced cable for my Fidue A83 and it was unbelievable how rich and full the sound got while still keeping the basic sound sig.  When I got my Shure 846 the connectors were the same, so I popped the cable on it and wow!  You don't think it will do much and then you try it.
  
 BTW, I'm selling my 846 and the Moon Audio cable if anyone is interested.  Really good pairing.  If you like bass, it will give you BASS with great mids and excellent treble (although not quite as much treble at the upper end as I like, hence the UERM).  I haven't listed it yet, but if you are interested pm me.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

That's unfortunate, I've been burned in the past by custom cable build quality, that's why I was delighted when I discovered headphone lounge.
  
 Imho Ted builds his cables to the limit of durability that a multi conductor cable of this size and gauge can possibly go (honestly better than other custom cables I've used). Also if you opt for his litz wires they never discolor.
  
 End of the day all cables can break depending on circumstances.


----------



## teds headfood

watagump said:


> I was sold a pure crap cable from the get go for my TF10. It unraveled and turned a funky color. I sent it in for repairs, got the connectors fixed, was charged $20 for a right angle plug to be installed and he didn't put one on. The cable is long gone in the trash, before I MIGHT be told its my fault, my Fiio has been flawless.


 
 i sold you a cable 6/29/2013 for a very discounted price of $50. did repair at 11/25/2013 from you admittingly breaking it.
 yes the insulation turned a brown color which happened on 3 other cables that i remember out of over a hundred from one batch of the spc wire i used in 2012-2013. the other 3 were in high humidity and/or sun constantly. you worked detailing cars and admitted you're very rough on your cables. when you broke the cable i replaced both ends and you asked for a straight plug which i did forget so i replaced original with another right angle plus extra shrink for more support. i charged you $20 for the parts and shipping then after driving to post/pp fee it ended up with my labor being free . you were always really polite/grateful complimenting me on many aspects of the cable but seeing your posts now doesn't reflect the emails i have from you.
 i've sold to hundreds of head-fiers and most are repeat customers for years so things can and do happen along the way good and bad.
 i'm not here to start arguing just setting the record straight from other side of coin.


----------



## Watagump

teds headfood said:


> i sold you a cable 6/29/2013 for a very discounted price of $50. did repair at 11/25/2013 from you admittingly breaking it.
> yes the insulation turned a brown color which happened on 3 other cables that i remember out of over a hundred from one batch of the spc wire i used in 2012-2013. the other 3 were in high humidity and/or sun constantly. you worked detailing cars and admitted you're very rough on your cables. when you broke the cable i replaced both ends and you asked for a straight plug which i did forget so i replaced original with another right angle plus extra shrink for more support. i charged you $20 for the parts and shipping then after driving to post/pp fee it ended up with my labor being free . you were always really polite/grateful complimenting me on many aspects of the cable but seeing your posts now doesn't reflect the emails i have from you.
> i've sold to hundreds of head-fiers and most are repeat customers for years so things can and do happen along the way good and bad.
> i'm not here to start arguing just setting the record straight from other side of coin.


 

 Yes you sold me a cable at a discount price and told me not to say how much, so at the time I didn't. I was hard on some of the cables, but have learned from it and like I said, my Fiio is flawless now. Like you said, YOU had some cable that turned color etc, not my fault. I also said in follow up posts that I am sure you make good cables, I still believe that, I was just sharing my experience. The cable did have some good things about it, you just didn't give it your best, like I know you can.


----------



## spook76

watagump said:


> Yes you sold me a cable at a discount price and told me not to say how much, so at the time I didn't. I was hard on some of the cables, but have learned from it and like I said, my Fiio is flawless now. Like you said, YOU had some cable that turned color etc, not my fault. I also said in follow up posts that I am sure you make good cables, I still believe that, I was just sharing my experience. The cable did have some good things about it, you just didn't give it your best, like I know you can.



So Ted gives you a deep discount and through no fault of his the cable discolors and when he discovers he failed to put on a right angle plug he fixes it. My God have you ever heard of looking the gift horse in the mouth? 

I have been a customer of Ted's for two and half years and in that time bought five different cables and two interconnects and all have been flawless. Hell, in all seriousness the last cable I bought from Ted Allen was in February of 2014 (his first silver litz) is so good I still use it and there is no discoloration or problems in anyway. Ted's craftsmanship is so good that unfortunately for Ted I have no need for another cable.


----------



## Watagump

spook76 said:


> So Ted gives you a deep discount and through no fault of his the cable discolors and when he discovers he failed to put on a right angle plug he fixes it. My God have you ever heard of looking the gift horse in the mouth?
> 
> I have been a customer of Ted's for two and half years and in that time bought five different cables and two interconnects and all have been flawless. Hell, in all seriousness the last cable I bought from Ted Allen was in February of 2014 (his first silver litz) is so good I still use it and there is no discoloration or problems in anyway. Ted's craftsmanship is so good that unfortunately for Ted I have no need for another cable.


 

 A gift horse in the mouth eh? So my Fiio which cost less doesn't have any of those issues I listed. I didn't pick the cable he used, I didn't make it, the fault is on both of us. Me for the things that broke, his for the other issues. He came to me with the price, I never contacted him to buy anything. Price doesn't mean jack, I got a bad cable. It happens.


----------



## ErikV55

olddude said:


> I had one of his for my TF10 (from when he was working with CHRIS_HIMSELF,) and it was great.  When I sold my TF10 it went with it, and the buyer was quite happy.  It had lasted with no issues nearly a year before I sold it (bought a Dunu 1K to replace it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




I purchased the TF10 on behalf of my friend! He's still enjoying it  My spc occ non-litz on the other hand has started turning yellow. Ted is extremely responsive and always willing to help. If there's still people who are on the fence of dealing with him, rest assured. You're in good hands.


----------



## olddude

erikv55 said:


> I purchased the TF10 on behalf of my friend! He's still enjoying it


 
 Glad to hear it's still going.


----------



## teds headfood

i've made some quoted 2 week times on cable finishing that i haven't met but i'm doing the best i can. sometimes life throws obstacles and i just have to to the best i can to work thru them. really sorry for delays on orders i haven't shipped yet but they're coming.
 ted


----------



## Oregonian

Ted's work is so worth waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hemtmaker

oregonian said:


> Ted's work is so worth waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1


----------



## audiofrk

Yeah I agree Ted made me a cable exactly how I wanted it, and was a pleasure to do business with. Anywhere else they would have charged me up the bum.


----------



## rmullins08

Had my first experience with Ted by e-mail on Saturday night.  People in the thread don't lie when they talk about his excellent response time.  I had a few questions on what he would recommend, and within 1.5 hours with several back and forth e-mails my order was placed.  Can't wait for the cable.
  
48" 2-pin ref sil grainy med wood-y 3.5mm trrs geekout v2-adapter 3.5mm trrs female to 3.5mm trs male


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Yeah, he's fast on the emails. He did a few Shure cables and adaptors for headphones, for me, a while back. Even repaired a Shure cable from another cable builder!


----------



## MechaVulcan

Hi any opinions of getting either the copper litz, silver copper litz or the budget silver cable for my InEars StageDiver 2. The cables themselves are roughly 1/3 the price of the iem so is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mechavulcan said:


> Hi any opinions of getting either the copper litz, silver copper litz or the budget silver cable for my InEars StageDiver 2. The cables themselves are roughly 1/3 the price of the iem so is it worth the upgrade?


 

 Yes. It keeps Ted well-fed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you want more "air", do the silver. Budget if tightwad, litz if a sonn-to-be millionaire.


----------



## MechaVulcan

How about the Silver plated copper or just the copper? They are both more budget options


----------



## CanadianMaestro

i would do the copper, just that I'm a copper guy.
  
 But if your particular IEMs are bass-heavy, do the silver budget/litz.


----------



## MechaVulcan

How does copper complement the sound signature? I'm quite new to cables altogether


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Copper gives me a fuller, richer sound in the lower registers.
 Silver gives me more "sparkle" and "air" -- treble and more transparency.
  
 http://www.audioholics.com/audio-video-cables/silver-saboteurs-are-silver-audio-cables-better
 http://www.decoaudio.com/deco_audio_silver_wire.html


----------



## MechaVulcan

And I presume SPC is sorta right in the middle?


----------



## blackwolf1006

Thanks for making this setup possible Ted


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mechavulcan said:


> And I presume SPC is sorta right in the middle?


 

 It's nowhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    More towards copper.


----------



## germanturkey

is there actually any difference between how the budget and litz silver cables sound?  its almost bonus season at work


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Hey, all. How does Ted ship and how long does it normally take to get to the Ohio, USA area?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jeremylaurenson said:


> Hey, all. How does Ted ship and how long does it normally take to get to the Ohio, USA area?


 

 He shipped to me in Alberta, Canada, due north, by USPS International, and they took about 1 week. Other times, he did FedEx for me, two days.


----------



## spook76

jeremylaurenson said:


> Hey, all. How does Ted ship and how long does it normally take to get to the Ohio, USA area?



From Ted in Oregon to me in Maryland it takes 2 to 3 business days. He once shipped a cable on a Friday and I had it Monday.

p.s. It was just USPS First Class mail


----------



## rmullins08

Mine took 4 days to NY


----------



## digitalzed

jeremylaurenson said:


> Hey, all. How does Ted ship and how long does it normally take to get to the Ohio, USA area?


 

 USPS Priority Mail. 2-3 days from the time he ships. Fast.


----------



## uncle b

Ted is always a pleasure to deal with...fast, efficient and filled with information. He answered all my questions and got me my item in no time. All through e-mail, super-fast service.


----------



## MrDerrick

Just put in my order with Ted, excellent communication. Can't wait for it to arrive now


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^ Kangaroo Airways (Quantas?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and Mule Ground from there on Down Under.


----------



## MrDerrick

canadianmaestro said:


> ^ Kangaroo Airways (Quantas?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am a platinum flyer with Qantas 
 Use them weekly for work flights.


----------



## Vanquiz

Another shout out for Ted for his excellent pre sale support, all communications is all clear and helpful in deciding the best option for me.
  
 Cant wait to get my balanced Silver Litz to arrive.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Ted made me a sweet little 2" Line Out Dock for Sony, now I've got my Sony F887 feeding to Aune B1, powering Philips A5-Pro, sound is awesome.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Balanced cable for NWZX2 with silver litz


----------



## gearofwar

Questions for anyone here who has HD800. Which cable will be better for this hp - Litz Copper, Litz Silver or Hybrid? Thanks in advance


----------



## MrDerrick

Yay!!!!
  
 My cable arrived today from Ted....however I am interstate at the moment and won't be home for another week to test it =(


----------



## Gurashieruro

Thought I should come back and update on my new cable. So after I sold my Silver Litz cable with my UM Pro 50s, I purchased the Copper Litz for my W60s. Using the Eidolic MMCX and 3.5mm connectors, these things are fantastic. Previously, I was using SPC and I did not like those at all. Either way, Copper Litz are awesome and I love them. Another amazing and well built product by Ted Allen. I have yet to be disappointed by his work.

 Thanks Ted!


----------



## Bboy500

Ordered mine for my HE-400/HE-560's today.
  
 Hopefully won't take too long to get here as my cable broke and I can't use them until it comes.
  
 Stuck with AKG K271S for the time being, I'll manage.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

I ordered a set of copper litz from ted yesterday to complement my brighter-sounding NT-6 Pros. I think Ted has one of the best customer services around - he replied to all of my questions promptly, taking no more than 5 minutes each time (no exaggerating here). He was very helpful in assisting me in choosing the parts for my cable. 
Hopefully the cable will sound good. 
By the way, what's the usual turn around time for orders?


----------



## Energy

gearofwar said:


> Questions for anyone here who has HD800. Which cable will be better for this hp - Litz Copper, Litz Silver or Hybrid? Thanks in advance


 
  
 If you have a warm amplifier, I recommend LITZ Silver. If you have a cold amplifier, then LITZ Copper. Somewhere in between I recommend Hybrid.
  
 It's really up to you what kind of sound you're looking for though. Most people with the HD800 buy it for it's analytical sound which is flat/neutral, but obviously these headphones are somewhat bright so usually going for Copper is the better blindsided choice. The LITZ part is for longevity concerns. Making it last longer as oxidation becomes less of a problem.


----------



## Gurashieruro

bluesyfluesy said:


> I ordered a set of copper litz from ted yesterday to complement my brighter-sounding NT-6 Pros. I think Ted has one of the best customer services around - he replied to all of my questions promptly, taking no more than 5 minutes each time (no exaggerating here). He was very helpful in assisting me in choosing the parts for my cable.
> Hopefully the cable will sound good.
> By the way, what's the usual turn around time for orders?


 
 He does really well with handling and taking care of current and potential customers. Large reason why I consistently buy from him.

 Another reason is his turn around time. I normally receive my cables roughly around 2 weeks or so. It usually is completed and sent out in a VERY short time period. Top that off with how tight and well braided his cables are, they are fantastic. Depends on the order and how many he has in front of yours but he works quicker than most, if not all, cable builders out there.

 It might sound like I'm bragging on him or what not, but many of the guys who own his cables can vouch for my experiences.


----------



## Watagump

bluesyfluesy said:


> I ordered a set of copper litz from ted yesterday to complement my brighter-sounding NT-6 Pros. I think Ted has one of the best customer services around - he replied to all of my questions promptly, taking no more than 5 minutes each time (no exaggerating here). He was very helpful in assisting me in choosing the parts for my cable.
> Hopefully the cable will sound good.
> By the way, what's the usual turn around time for orders?


 
  
 I ordered my Silver Litz Ref on the 3rd, was told it should ship by tomorrow.


----------



## Saraguie

watagump said:


> I ordered my Silver Litz Ref on the 3rd, was told it should ship by tomorrow.




Hey Wata, only 2 weeks very good for custom made to order cables!
Frst cable from Ted?


----------



## Zenifyx

I received my cable from the mail just last week, looking forward to pairing these with my yet-to-arrive CIEMs!
 No fancy packaging/case/pouch whatsoever - but then that just means 100% of what you are paying for goes into the cable itself!
  
 And wow, these guys aren't kidding when they say Ted replies promptly to emails, he's very responsive and willing to answer any queries.


----------



## Watagump

saraguie said:


> Hey Wata, only 2 weeks very good for custom made to order cables!
> Frst cable from Ted?


 
  
 Nope, had one for my TF10 made also. Whats really cool and not sure if I have talked about. The wood on my TF10 face plates from InEarz was donated by Ted to them.


----------



## Watagump

zenifyx said:


> I received my cable from the mail just last week, looking forward to pairing these with my yet-to-arrive CIEMs!
> No fancy packaging/case/pouch whatsoever - but then that just means 100% of what you are paying for goes into the cable itself!
> 
> And wow, these guys aren't kidding when they say Ted replies promptly to emails, he's very responsive and willing to answer any queries.


 
  
 Note sure about the connectors to the IEM's themselves, but mine should look similar to yours. I am getting the matching chrome and 2.5mm jack.


----------



## Zenifyx

watagump said:


> Note sure about the connectors to the IEM's themselves, but mine should look similar to yours. I am getting the matching chrome and 2.5mm jack.


 
  
 I got the .78mm connectors, so I'd expect yours to be the same.
 I actually opted for the chrome/carbon fiber 3.5mm jack on the adapter in my initial order, so Ted sent me another adapter with the chrome/carbon fiber jack which should be arriving this week!
 I'm thoroughly impressed by his level of service towards his customers.


----------



## Watagump

zenifyx said:


> I got the .78mm connectors, so I'd expect yours to be the same.
> I actually opted for the chrome/carbon fiber 3.5mm jack on the adapter in my initial order, so Ted sent me another adapter with the chrome/carbon fiber jack which should be arriving this week!
> I'm thoroughly impressed by his level of service towards his customers.


 
  
 At first I just said matching Y connector and chrome carbon 3.5. Then I thought, I have an AK 100ii, why not go balanced.


----------



## Saraguie

watagump said:


> Nope, had one for my TF10 made also. Whats really cool and not sure if I have talked about. The wood on my TF10 face plates from InEarz was donated by Ted to them.


 

 Cool.....


----------



## bluesyfluesy

gurashieruro said:


> He does really well with handling and taking care of current and potential customers. Large reason why I consistently buy from him.
> 
> 
> Another reason is his turn around time. I normally receive my cables roughly around 2 weeks or so. It usually is completed and sent out in a VERY short time period. Top that off with how tight and well braided his cables are, they are fantastic. Depends on the order and how many he has in front of yours but he works quicker than most, if not all, cable builders out there.
> ...



Cool, that's really fast. Since I live in Singapore I can probably expect to receive mine in about 3 weeks or so.
Yes, and I agree that the workmanship looks excellent on his website. It's one of tne of the main reasons I decided to go with Ted's cables, the other being the great customisability of his cables.


----------



## Gurashieruro

bluesyfluesy said:


> Cool, that's really fast. Since I live in Singapore I can probably expect to receive mine in about 3 weeks or so.
> Yes, and I agree that the workmanship looks excellent on his website. It's one of tne of the main reasons I decided to go with Ted's cables, the other being the great customisability of his cables.


 
 Ya, they will be awhile since its going to Singapore. Though, DHL will be the way to get it there fast. DHL or FedEx International will do the job. Not sure how USPS will do to that area since I have never done any shipments to that area.

 His wires are fantastic. They have memory wire so you can shape the ears and all the fancy stuff. It adds to the cable's rigidity and strength. He won't include the cable without it. Personally speaking, I like them since they keep the cables on my ear.

 Ted is fantastic. His work is up there with the big boys, especially with them being handmade. He needs more coverage.


----------



## Zenifyx

gurashieruro said:


> Ya, they will be awhile since its going to Singapore. Though, DHL will be the way to get it there fast. DHL or FedEx International will do the job. Not sure how USPS will do to that area since I have never done any shipments to that area.
> 
> His wires are fantastic. They have memory wire so you can shape the ears and all the fancy stuff. It adds to the cable's rigidity and strength. He won't include the cable without it. Personally speaking, I like them since they keep the cables on my ear.
> 
> Ted is fantastic. His work is up there with the big boys, especially with them being handmade. He needs more coverage.


 
  
 USPS would ship to Singapore, and have the local postal service (Singpost) take over from there.
 Mine shipped via USPS, and it took 10 days to arrive.
 Also (quite weirdly), it's not treated as a registered article although there is a tracking number.


----------



## Gurashieruro

zenifyx said:


> USPS would ship to Singapore, and have the local postal service (Singpost) take over from there.
> Mine shipped via USPS, and it took 10 days to arrive.
> Also (quite weirdly), it's not treated as a registered article although there is a tracking number.




I know how the process works. I just don't know how reliable and fast that method is.


----------



## Watagump

Got my cable  from Ted, its awesome.


----------



## mofolepo

I ordered a silver litz in the new year and received it super fast. I ordered it on a Saturday and received it by Thursday! Ted was really easy to communicate with and was no nonsense about everything. 

When I first received my cable, I complained that it sounded empty and the sound would cut in and out when I turned my head. Ted had me shipped it back and he discovered that some of the connectors were looser than others. He found me a set of tighter connectors and shipped my cable back. 

I received it on Friday and I've been listening to my Shure SE846 with them, and for me, the debate isn't between whether the custom cable is the same or better than the stock, but just the opposite. I don't know how to describe it, but it sounds like the earphones are drastically less pronounced in the plane below my ears. Another point of displeasure is that it seems the vocals are centered around my right eye. I'm not an audiophile, so I'm explaining my issue in layman's terms. I'm actually debating if these cables make my earphones sound worst than stock. 

I just want everyone's input before I bug Ted again. I'm disappointed with the sound, but the cable looks and feels nice. Reading this entire thread inspired me to make my purchase, so I'm thinking my situation is more the exception than the norm. Help?


----------



## mofolepo

If it'll help my description, it kind of sounds like I'm partially going deaf from my ear down.


----------



## Zenifyx

mofolepo said:


> I ordered a silver litz in the new year and received it super fast. I ordered it on a Saturday and received it by Thursday! Ted was really easy to communicate with and was no nonsense about everything.
> 
> When I first received my cable, I complained that it sounded empty and the sound would cut in and out when I turned my head. Ted had me shipped it back and he discovered that some of the connectors were looser than others. He found me a set of tighter connectors and shipped my cable back.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That sounds like it could be a phase issue.
 Check the polarity on your cables, and check that your IEMs are connected in the correct polarity (I believe Ted has them wired such that the R/L lettering should face towards your head)
 If they are already correct, try reversing them and see if that would fix the problem.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

zenifyx said:


> That sounds like it could be a phase issue.
> Check the polarity on your cables, and check that your IEMs are connected in the correct polarity (I believe Ted has them wired such that the R/L lettering should face towards your head)
> If they are already correct, try reversing them and see if that would fix the problem.




 I had this exact issue, switch them around, and problem solved


----------



## mofolepo

Thanks a lot. This seems to have fixed it. I never knew that it would matter at which angle the earphones is connecting to the cable in relation to my head... just wondering, why is this so?


----------



## Watagump

mofolepo said:


> Thanks a lot. This seems to have fixed it. I never knew that it would matter at which angle the earphones is connecting to the cable in relation to my head... just wondering, why is this so?


 
  
 Not an angle issue, it was having positive and negative wrong, if I am understanding the issue.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mofolepo said:


> Thanks a lot. This seems to have fixed it. I never knew that it would matter at which angle the earphones is connecting to the cable in relation to my head... just wondering, why is this so?


 
 Don't know much about it, but I think a ba driver requires a positive current to properly charge the coils and magnets driving a moving membrane inside, and the iem sockets are wired accordingly, as only one of the wires in the cable flows a positive current.


----------



## Watagump

fiascogarcia said:


> Don't know much about it, but I think a ba driver requires a positive current to properly charge the coils and magnets driving a moving membrane inside, and the iem sockets are wired accordingly, as only one of the wires in the cable flows a positive current.


 
  
 Come to CanJam fool, go to dinner with us, I am buying.


----------



## Zenifyx

mofolepo said:


> Thanks a lot. This seems to have fixed it. I never knew that it would matter at which angle the earphones is connecting to the cable in relation to my head... just wondering, why is this so?


 
  
 With your IEM connected with reversed polarity (i.e swapped ground/positive connectors, or positive/negative in the case of balanced cables), you get a waveform that is essentially out-of-phase with the original (in a balanced armature, basically the BA driver is rotating the opposite way).
 This results in the effect you have experienced, of which one of the most obvious effects is the change in soundstage.


----------



## MrDerrick

It's not even possible to reverse polarity with MMCX connectors?


----------



## Gurashieruro

mrderrick said:


> It's not even possible to reverse polarity with MMCX connectors?




I think it is. The connections where the wire connections attach to the MMCX connectors still have a positive and negative section.


----------



## MrDerrick

gurashieruro said:


> I think it is. The connections where the wire connections attach to the MMCX connectors still have a positive and negative section.


 
  
 MMCX have two contact points, center and outer. Meaning the center point will always be the same as with the outer, it's not like a normal two prong connector.
 The only way you can mix polarity is if the connector was soldered incorrectly to begin with. Impossible to reverse polarity when connecting the cable to the IEM unless you force and break the centre pin connector.


----------



## Gurashieruro

mrderrick said:


> MMCX have two contact points, center and outer. Meaning the center point will always be the same as with the outer, it's not like a normal two prong connector.
> The only way you can mix polarity is if the connector was soldered incorrectly to begin with. Impossible to reverse polarity when connecting the cable to the IEM unless you force and break the centre pin connector.


 
 Sorry, that's actually what I meant. Unlike the 2-pin solution, the polarity cannot be messed up unless if it was soldered wrong. That being said, I swore the guy had some problems and sent it back because of those issues. In that event, he found that the cables had been soldered wrong. I could have read wrong.

 Its also another reason why I like the MMCX connector more than 2-pin connections. Its impossible to get the polarity messed up so long as it is soldered correctly. That and it has a satisfying snap that actually stays like that quite well.


----------



## MrDerrick

gurashieruro said:


> Sorry, that's actually what I meant. Unlike the 2-pin solution, the polarity cannot be messed up unless if it was soldered wrong. That being said, I swore the guy had some problems and sent it back because of those issues. In that event, he found that the cables had been soldered wrong. I could have read wrong.
> 
> Its also another reason why I like the MMCX connector more than 2-pin connections. Its impossible to get the polarity messed up so long as it is soldered correctly. That and it has a satisfying snap that actually stays like that quite well.


 
  
 I read it as that *mofolepo* was told to rotate the connector to have the L/R indicator facing towards inside by other members of the forum which makes no sense for MMCX connectors as stated by my above post. The only thing I can think of is that the connector was loose and rotating it must have locked it into place forming a better connection. 
  
*mofolepo* already received the cable back from Ted and was reporting the issue, so no changes from Ted from the time he reported it to sounding back to normal or better than first reported.
  
 Just don't want incorrect information/advice flying around. I agree with you about MMCX connectors though, good as you can't mess it up as there is only one way to connect them.


----------



## Gurashieruro

mrderrick said:


> I read it as that *mofolepo* was told to rotate the connector to have the L/R indicator facing towards inside by other members of the forum which makes no sense for MMCX connectors as stated by my above post. The only thing I can think of is that the connector was loose and rotating it must have locked it into place forming a better connection.
> 
> *mofolepo* already received the cable back from Ted and was reporting the issue, so no changes from Ted from the time he reported it to sounding back to normal or better than first reported.
> 
> Just don't want incorrect information/advice flying around. I agree with you about MMCX connectors though, good as you can't mess it up as there is only one way to connect them.




But if there was never a good connection, sound would be intermittent right? It's like having a positive end but no negative connection, there won't be any kind of flow. 

On the MMCX connector, I love them more than 2-pin. People complain they can get dirty, I don't see the concept of that. Sure it might be more susceptible to becoming such because it rotates but it's not that much higher than 2-pin. Besides, these are high end IEMs not workout buds so I don't we are putting them in extremely unfavorable conditions. Personally, I have never had a problem with them getting dirty.
Like I said before, MMCX forms a more solid connection because of its snap ring while excluding any issues with the wrong insertions.
I love the MMCX connection and I have yet to see a really good argument that the 2-pin exceeds the MMCX connection type.


----------



## mofolepo

mrderrick said:


> I read it as that *mofolepo* was told to rotate the connector to have the L/R indicator facing towards inside by other members of the forum which makes no sense for MMCX connectors as stated by my above post. The only thing I can think of is that the connector was loose and rotating it must have locked it into place forming a better connection.
> 
> *mofolepo* already received the cable back from Ted and was reporting the issue, so no changes from Ted from the time he reported it to sounding back to normal or better than first reported.
> 
> Just don't want incorrect information/advice flying around. I agree with you about MMCX connectors though, good as you can't mess it up as there is only one way to connect them.


 
 Thank you MrDerrick. I also thought it didn't make sense, but I tried it anyways. It did seem to help, so your suggestion that maybe the rotation helped to stiffen up the connection might be the solution. Hopefully this doesn't mean that it will loosen up in the future and make me feel half-deaf from my ear to the ground again.


----------



## teds headfood

mofolepo originally said when he comes to a street and turns his head right and left checking traffic the cable cut out. then later said they sounded light/hollow/empty.
 had him return and i replaced mmcx's with slightly thicker plated ones. i found out there are slight differences between the 1,000 mmcx connectors i ordered. never realized this before. now i pick out/ pre-fit every mmcx for se846 cables. never had issues with mmcx's before sennheiser changed the se846 mmcx's plating to tri-metal.
 i test every mmcx cable before sending out on a set of se315's pulling, twisting and shaking my head and cannot get them to cut out. weirdest thing is some se846 customers have had the cut out issue (this was before i found out about plating thickness).
 i absolutely checked the cables before shipping and they sounded perfect. and again after changing the mmcx's checking to see if no issues. when he returned them for checking i used them right away before doing anything and found no cut outs with normal full body sound
 originally he said he was having a difficult time unplugging the stock mmcx's so i said try twisting as you pull same twisting after insertion to make sure they snap in completely.
 on 2-pin connectors yes if out of phase they can sound thin, but i listened for a few minutes before sending back so i have no clue why mofolepo is hearing them as thinner than stock.
 i have no problem dbl or triple checking any customers cables as i want everybody to be happy. mofolepo is more than welcome to have me check them again.


----------



## mofolepo

Hi Ted, as I reported, after rotating the L and R to face my ear (even though this shouldn't help), the cable and headphone sounds good. I don't know what it was before, but now I can hear sound from the full sound stage and not just from my ear up. Thank you very much for your excellent customer service... I just felt bad constantly bugging you and wanted to see if others had the same issues before contacting you. I felt I already bugged you enough during the order process since I'm such a noob


----------



## teds headfood

no worries brah.
 putting the R/L in is only for 2-pin .78mm connectors.
 bug me anytime


----------



## flegendre

great after service at a very very reasonable cost.


----------



## bmichels

I have just received the HE-X for a 10 days test period, and I must say that (from memory) I think... I prefer the HE-X to the HE-1000 ! Strange isn't it ? ( Please, don't tell this to anybody, I do not want to be banned from Head-Fi for prefering the HE-X over the HE-K) Now, I believe that I need an aftermarket cables will improve it. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Saraguie

bmichels said:


> I have just received the HE-X for a 10 days test period, and I must say that (from memory) I think... I prefer the HE-X to the HE-1000 ! Strange isn't it ? ( Please, don't tell this to anybody, I do not want to be banned from Head-Fi for prefering the HE-X over the HE-K) Now, I believe that I need an aftermarket cables will improve it. Any suggestion ?


 

 Well, your in the Headphone lounge.......need more be said?


----------



## bmichels

saraguie said:


> Well, your in the Headphone lounge.......need more be said?


 
  
 yes, but which model is recommended for a full size headphone like the HE-X ?


----------



## spook76

bmichels said:


> yes, but which model is recommended for a full size headphone like the HE-X ?



It depends on what you are hoping to get out of the cable upgrade. If you would like greater detail and clarity I would recommend silver litz, however, if you are looking for more warmth and body to your sound the copper litz would be the better choice.


----------



## Unfie

I just got the silver litz reference cable in the mail. I don’t know if there is a difference in sound, but it is built well and looks pretty.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Time to save up more money to gear up my brand new Campfire Audio Jupiter IEMs. Can't wait, come on paycheck lol


----------



## serman005

unfie said:


> I just got the silver litz reference cable in the mail. I don’t know if there is a difference in sound, but it is built well and looks pretty.


 

 Let us know how it sounds after you've had some time with it.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

After listening to my NT-6 Pro's with Ted's copper cables, I can say this has been the best 119USD I have spent on a cable^^ Service, build time, quality - there's nothing more that I could ask for. It bests my 149 USD Effect Audio Thor easily too. Build time is simply astonishing; it's amazing how Ted can build his cables in less than a week whereas other cable builders can take more than 3 months to fulfill and other.


----------



## 514077

I'd be interested in hearing if someone has tried a silver litz on an lcd-x.  I'm thinking about it, but some opinions would be welcome.
 Thanks.


----------



## digitalzed

uelong said:


> I'd be interested in hearing if someone has tried a silver litz on an lcd-x.  I'm thinking about it, but some opinions would be welcome.
> Thanks.


 
 I have and it's really much better than the Audeze cable. The silver litz keeps the deeper bass of the X but also cleans up the overall sound making a slightly brighter and reducing some of the murkiness I experienced previously. A really nice balance and highly recommended.


----------



## 514077

digitalzed said:


> uelong said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in hearing if someone has tried a silver litz on an lcd-x.  I'm thinking about it, but some opinions would be welcome.
> ...


 

 Thanks.  That's what I'm waitin' to hear.  Saving time!


----------



## agzerx

Hi Guys, im between two dilemma to combo with my se846...
  
*1 = Silver Dragon Shure V1 ( moon audio ) *
*> this cable is a hybrid*
 The Silver Dragon IEM is a coaxial design using a 99.99998% UP-OCC Stranded Silver 26AWG center conductor for the positive leg. The center conductor uses the same Kevlar reinforcing as the other Dragon cables. It is wrapped concentrically by a 99.99998% UP-OCC silver plated single crystallized UP-OCC pure copper stranded 26AWG gauge conductor with 7N purity 99.99998%. 
  
  
*2 = Silver Litz ( from Ted - headphonelounge.com )*
*> this cable is a full silver litz*
 24awg occ Silver Litz
  
  
 * Some guys told me that, the ( Silver Dragon V1 ) using on se846, made his more balanced, not so much bright
 * As the silver litz, some told me that, is more bright
  
 - Each are on my ( cost to spend on cable ) = US$ 220
 - The silver dragon ( is black and dont will get yellow parts with the time )
 - The silver litz ( is a custom and beaultiful wire silver ) - i just have afraid to yellow ( after some times and with somes sun UV when i out on street )
  
  
*# SO GUYS, WHO HERE HAVE USING THIS CABLES ON SE846 OR OTHER IEMS AND CAN GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACKS ABOUT IT...?*
  
 1 = The Silver Litz ( Will yellow? - i saw some picture os silver litz go yellow )
 2 = The silver litz is more bright as silver dragon?
 3 = How is the quality sound and... have some ( difference where can i see the more bright to the not so much bright )? some example ( audio to have ideia )?


----------



## spook76

agzerx said:


> Hi Guys, im between two dilemma to combo with my se846...
> 
> [COLOR=FF0000]*1 = Silver Dragon Shure V1 ( moon audio ) *[/COLOR]
> *> this cable is a hybrid*
> ...



First, are you connecting to a balanced source?

1. The Headphone Lounge may yellow over time, however I have had Ted's silver litz for over two years and it has not changed. Also, if that is a concern you can always have Ted's cables sheathed like the Moon Audio silver dragon. 

2. I do not find silver litz bright at all. I believe people mistake the greater clarity of silver for brightness. The clarity extends across the spectrum from the bass, midrange and treble. 

3. The only Moon Audio cable I own is a USB so I cannot present a comparison. 

Another advantage of Ted's cables is the myriad of choices available so that you can truly customize your cable to suit your tastes and needs. From choice of Y connectors, sheathing and any length you want.


----------



## agzerx

spook76 said:


> First, are you connecting to a balanced source?
> 
> 1. The Headphone Lounge may yellow over time, however I have had Ted's silver litz for over two years and it has not changed. Also, if that is a concern you can always have Ted's cables sheathed like the Moon Audio silver dragon.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah... my combo will be...
  
 - Galaxy S4 ( transport )
 - Chord Mojo ( DAC/AMP )
 - Shure se846
  
 So, i want the great cable to be good to my combo.


----------



## spook76

agzerx said:


> Yeah... my combo will be...
> 
> - Galaxy S4 ( transport )
> - Chord Mojo ( DAC/AMP )
> ...



As I have the Mojo-SE846 combination as well I would recommend Ted's Reference silver litz as the Mojo is slightly warm and the SE846 is not bass shy.


----------



## Unfie

serman005 said:


> Let us know how it sounds after you've had some time with it.


 
  
 I actually had to send in my cable recently because the barrel near the jack was going loose. Ted fixed it and I just received the silver cable in the mail today. During the wait period, I had some time to go back to the stock cables on my UM Pro 50 IEMs.
  
 The difference in sound quality is there. The simple way to describe it is a "fuller sound." This is especially noticeable in the low end. The UM Pro 50s naturally have some bass kick to them, but I think the silver litz reference cable brings out more punch. I know a lot of people think cables are all placebo, but I notice a difference. I'm content with my purchase and thankful that Ted is willing to provide good customer service.


----------



## Gurashieruro

unfie said:


> I actually had to send in my cable recently because the barrel near the jack was going loose. Ted fixed it and I just received the silver cable in the mail today. During the wait period, I had some time to go back to the stock cables on my UM Pro 50 IEMs.
> 
> The difference in sound quality is there. The simple way to describe it is a "fuller sound." This is especially noticeable in the low end. The UM Pro 50s naturally have some bass kick to them, but I think the silver litz reference cable brings out more punch. I know a lot of people think cables are all placebo, but I notice a difference. I'm content with my purchase and thankful that Ted is willing to provide good customer service.


 
 I noticed that too with the UM Pro 50. Hell, I went back to the stock Westone cable for a couple hours for laughs and giggles. Worst decision I have done with them. With the Silver Litz, the IEMs sound complete and the experience become more viseral.

 As for the claim that cables are placebo, I find that completely wrong. When you take into account the gauge of the wire and compare it to the original or the compared cable, you have a very high chance of noticing a difference. The case is especially true when you have a thin cable like the Westone epic cable or Campfire Audio tinsel cable. With the Jupiter, I notice a difference and its quite impressive.


----------



## agzerx

News!!!! I HAVE DICIDE GO WITH TED ( Custom Silver Litz )!!! I'll enjoy a lot with my New ( se846 + Chord Mojo )!!!


----------



## Energy

agzerx said:


> News!!!! I HAVE DICIDE GO WITH TED ( Custom Silver Litz )!!! I'll enjoy a lot with my New ( se846 + Chord Mojo )!!!


 
  
 Congratulations! Definitely love the Silver OCC Ted has to offer. Very high quality OCC wire with great insulation. You'll love it.
 Their sonic tonality is amazing to my ears. I wire most of my amplifiers and headphones with his LITZ OCC Pure Silver wires.


----------



## spook76

I want to thank Ted for not only the silver litz interconnect but for his great ability to judge what I needed. 

I wanted to minimize the connection between my Chord Mojo and the Shure KSE1500. All I could think was in terms of either two right angle or straight out interconnects. Ted asks me to send him a picture of what I wanted to bridge with the interconnect. Immediately he suggests a right angle and a straight out in combination. It may seem obvious now but quite honestly it was a great suggestion and exactly what I needed as the picture demonstrates. 

It is a pleasure relying on a craftsman like Ted to suggest and then build the perfect solution. Thank you Ted.


----------



## agzerx

spook76 said:


> I want to thank Ted for not only the silver litz interconnect but for his great ability to judge what I needed.
> 
> I wanted to minimize the connection between my Chord Mojo and the Shure KSE1500. All I could think was in terms of either two right angle or straight out interconnects. Ted asks me to send him a picture of what I wanted to bridge with the interconnect. Immediately he suggests a right angle and a straight out in combination. It may seem obvious now but quite honestly it was a great suggestion and exactly what I needed as the picture demonstrates.
> 
> It is a pleasure relying on a craftsman like Ted to suggest and then build the perfect solution. Thank you Ted.


 
 BROOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
 You made it, you made it the ULTIMATE SETUP!
  
 Chord Mojo + KSE1500 = DREAMING IN HEAVEN WITH BEAULTIFUL ANGIELS GIRL!
  
 How is the sound quality of ( KSE1500 )?
  
 I have the se846 + chord mojo + Silver litz from ted ( wait be delivery by usps )


----------



## spook76

agzerx said:


> BROOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> You made it, you made it the ULTIMATE SETUP!
> 
> Chord Mojo + KSE1500 = DREAMING IN HEAVEN WITH BEAULTIFUL ANGIELS GIRL!
> ...



I too have the SE846 (with silver litz cables from Ted)+ Chord Mojo but you are right the KSE1500 paired with the Mojo is a final end game for me. The DAC in the KSE is good but when you add the Mojo it is simply euphoric. Both Chord and Shure are chasing the best possible transient response so it is a fantastic pairing. I also added Sensaphonics custom sleeves for my KSEs. If there is a better portable system, I do not care.


----------



## agzerx

spook76 said:


> I too have the SE846 (with silver litz cables from Ted)+ Chord Mojo but you are right the KSE1500 paired with the Mojo is a final end game for me. The DAC in the KSE is good but when you add the Mojo it is simply euphoric. Both Chord and Shure are chasing the best possible transient response so it is a fantastic pairing. I also added Sensaphonics custom sleeves for my KSEs. If there is a better portable system, I do not care.


 
  
 Nice bro! So you what do you have to say about se846 + chord mojo as well? ( nice combo ) too?
  
 With the silver litz ted over the stock cable ( fells some difference )?
  
 I know the KSE is a beast, and with chord mojo as well is insane, nice combo you have made!
  
 Yes, is the final end game for you, with this setup, you can keep this for long long years


----------



## spook76

I love the SE846/Mojo set up with Ted's silver litz cables. I bought the SE846 in the first batch back in August of 2013 and at the time used Ted's silver cables (non litz). In Feburary of 2014 I was the first person to buy Ted's silver litz Reference Cable and never looked back. I also bought the Chord Mojo in the first batch in October of 2015. One thing about the SE846 is it scales beautifully. Add silver litz and or the Mojo and the improvement is obvious. 

As for the silver litz do not worry it does not make the sound brighter. What it does is add clarity across the sonic spectrum. Some interpret that to be brightness but to me it is clarity. That is why I added a silver litz interconnect from Ted to my new portable system. You made a great choice.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Bought my little brother a Copper Litz cable from Ted. As always, the cable is well crafted and fantastic. Appreciate all the work he does for me and his consistent work with the many cables I have purchased from him.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

I just tried my recently arrived Litz Silver Reference from Ted. Simply put, they are AMAZING. My NT6-Pro's sound extremely transparent, much more holographic and imaging and separation has been noticeably improved. For 200USD it is hard to beat in terms of price-performance ratio!


----------



## proedros

Hello , i need some help here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  i am looking for a cable for my 2 ciems and i want to ask you which one of ted's would be better suited for them
  
 one is a very nice but *v-shaped* ciem and i need a cable to *beef up the mids* 

 the other is *NT6* which is considered a TOTL bright CIEM and i need something that would probably *control the highs and beef up the mids*
  
 which cable would you suggest  ? what sound changes do you perceive when using it ?
  
 cheers


----------



## Gurashieruro

proedros said:


> Hello , i need some help here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is the starting cable/stock cable thin or built using a high gauge? Sound will become better by using any lower gauge wire (thicker). Anyways to your question:

 V-Shaped IEM: Copper
 NT6: Copper

 Ted's Copper Litz cables are equally as fantastic in build as his Silver Litz. Considering the price as well, the copper is absolutely perfect. While I personally hear small differences between the two material types, I'm not going to argue with someone who doesn't. Depending on the starting cable or whatever you are currently using, the change can be very large.
 The Copper should tame the highs and make everything sound "warmer".


----------



## teds headfood

just wanted to say please do things with your moms while you still can as you never know how long you will have them.


----------



## Gurashieruro

So I did a test with the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEMs. I compared the sound from the Copper Litz from Ted to the Tinsel SPC stock cable. The difference is more than just night and day. Everything sounds so much better and the change is incredible. Badass sound for a badass price. Its amazing how amazing the Jupiter's can sing when everything is just right.


----------



## spook76

gurashieruro said:


> So I did a test with the Campfire Audio Jupiter IEMs. I compared the sound from the Copper Litz from Ted to the Tinsel SPC stock cable. The difference is more than just night and day. Everything sounds so much better and the change is incredible. Badass sound for a badass price. Its amazing how amazing the Jupiter's can sing when everything is just right.



I have always feel a cable change to Ted Allen's cables are always worth the money and his prices are so darn reasonable.


----------



## Gurashieruro

spook76 said:


> I have always feel a cable change to Ted Allen's cables are always worth the money and his prices are so darn reasonable.


 
 I'm saying. I really love reminding myself how much a difference his cables makes. Top that off with the prices he offers for them is just north of insane. I can't really find faults with any of the cables I have owned. I have always been pleased with them and his service.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

gurashieruro said:


> I'm saying. I really love reminding myself how much a difference his cables makes. Top that off with the prices he offers for them is just north of insane. I can't really find faults with any of the cables I have owned. I have always been pleased with them and his service.



Ted will be the default cable maker I go to each time I need a replacement cable. Already bought 3 cables from him, and those 3 won't be the last any time soon. Not to mention he replies to my emails and numerous question almost instantly  Funny how he can produce cables of such quality for such reasonable prices when other cable makers are charging 2 to 3 times the price.


----------



## Gurashieruro

bluesyfluesy said:


> Ted will be the default cable maker I go to each time I need a replacement cable. Already bought 3 cables from him, and those 3 won't be the last any time soon. Not to mention he replies to my emails and numerous question almost instantly  Funny how he can produce cables of such quality for such reasonable prices when other cable makers are charging 2 to 3 times the price.




Exactly. Add on the wait time for his cables. He gets them done and out within weeks and not months, unlike other guys. When talking with him, all the things he uses are practical stuff and not some flowery mumbo jumbo. I couldn't ask to buy from a better cable maker than Ted.


----------



## hidehide

Just placed my Copper Litz order for my W60 with TRRS balanced plug to ZX2. 
 He literally replied to all my emails within 5 minutes! That's amazing.
 Looking forward to receive my cable!


----------



## tkteo

gurashieruro said:


> Exactly. Add on the wait time for his cables. He gets them done and out within weeks and not months, unlike other guys. When talking with him, all the things he uses are practical stuff and not some flowery mumbo jumbo. I couldn't ask to buy from a better cable maker than Ted.


 
  
 I can concur. I just placed my order for a Reference Silver Litz OCC. Mr Ted Allen was very straightforward with me and he stuck to his principles in making sure I did not spend extra money on a configuration that in his opinion was not going to improve sound quality.
  
 Utmost respect!


----------



## Gurashieruro

tkteo said:


> I can concur. I just placed my order for a Reference Silver Litz OCC. Mr Ted Allen was very straightforward with me and he stuck to his principles in making sure I did not spend extra money on a configuration that in his opinion was not going to improve sound quality.
> 
> Utmost respect!




Glad to see you have a similar experience to mine. All my custom cables are from him and it's really hard to think of going with anyone besides him. Considering its all handmade, they are well built and much cheaper than any other producer.
Just as you said, he is straightforward and uses only what really matters. For that, I have only respect to him.


----------



## grrorr76

tkteo said:


> I can concur. I just placed my order for a Reference Silver Litz OCC. Mr Ted Allen was very straightforward with me and he stuck to his principles in making sure I did not spend extra money on a configuration that in his opinion was not going to improve sound quality.
> 
> Utmost respect!


 
 I concur with everything said. Ted is awesome , his prices great and his cables sound great. I got one for my LCD-2's and a balanced interconnect. I have to say I am mighty impressed.


----------



## jwbrent

Yes, Ted is a great guy to do business with.


----------



## hidehide

I just received my Copper Litz cable for my W60 with TRRS plug. The whole purchasing process is speedy. One week production and one week shipping to Asia.
  
 The cable is soft and nice. However I heard quite an amount of microphonic which I never heard of any with the stock W60 braided cable...
 Is that normal? It will be quite annoying as I usually listen to music while I'm walking.... 
  
 Anyone have such experience?


----------



## bluesyfluesy

hidehide said:


> I just received my Copper Litz cable for my W60 with TRRS plug. The whole purchasing process is speedy. One week production and one week shipping to Asia.
> 
> The cable is soft and nice. However I heard quite an amount of microphonic which I never heard of any with the stock W60 braided cable...
> Is that normal? It will be quite annoying as I usually listen to music while I'm walking....
> ...



It is normal. I have three cables from Ted and they have slightly more microphonics than the stock Westone-type cables as Ted's cables are thicker and slightly stiffer. Not really a deal breaker for me though, or I wouldn't have bought three from him


----------



## hidehide

bluesyfluesy said:


> It is normal. I have three cables from Ted and they have slightly more microphonics than the stock Westone-type cables as Ted's cables are thicker and slightly stiffer. Not really a deal breaker for me though, or I wouldn't have bought three from him


 Hi, I wonder do most people listen while they are in stationary instead of like me walking? I just tested it today while walking, and the microphonics is just too distracting..


----------



## Watagump

hidehide said:


> Hi, I wonder do most people listen while they are in stationary instead of like me walking? I just tested it today while walking, and the microphonics is just too distracting..


 
  
 Walking, cycling, doing yard work, you name it I am using mine.


----------



## hidehide

watagump said:


> Walking, cycling, doing yard work, you name it I am using mine.


 That's very interesting! I can hear microphonic when the wind blow on the cable while I was walking today.. I'm not the first one to use Ted's cable on a W60.. I really wonder why..


----------



## bluesyfluesy

watagump said:


> Walking, cycling, doing yard work, you name it I am using mine.



Same here 



hidehide said:


> Hi, I wonder do most people listen while they are in stationary instead of like me walking? I just tested it today while walking, and the microphonics is just too distracting..



You can try attaching a shirt clip to the Y-split if you'd like to reduce the microphonics.


----------



## Saraguie

hidehide said:


> That's very interesting! I can hear microphonic when the wind blow on the cable while I was walking today.. I'm not the first one to use Ted's cable on a W60.. I really wonder why..


 

 Maybe air going into the shell somehow?  I have no microphonics that I can hear from Ted's cables.


----------



## spook76

saraguie said:


> Maybe air going into the shell somehow?  I have no microphonics that I can hear from Ted's cables.



I agree with Saraguie, I have owned Ted's cable for years and none exhibit any microphonics because of the soft outer insulation.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

spook76 said:


> I agree with Saraguie, I have owned Ted's cable for years and none exhibit any microphonics because of the soft outer insulation.



For me there are slight microphonics, but not to a very distracting degree. There's always some noise from bone conduction when walking though.


----------



## hidehide

I still not sure why mine have huge microphonics even when I tried to turn the volume higher. But I do concur that the sound quality does improved with the copper litz cable!


----------



## Gurashieruro

Got my cable back from Ted. I like the new interconnects I have on them now.
I haven't heard any of the microphonics you have been complaining about. Even when I bike and longboard, there's hardly any. Not sure why you are having a problem. What are you currently running?


----------



## hidehide

I'm still not sure why I had huge microphonics with the W60 cable connected to ZX2.. It could be the mmcx connector not fitting properly on my W60.. I ended up sending back and exchange for a cable for my LCD-3 and I further ordered an interconnect cable as well. With the new cables, there are no microphonics anymore!
  
 But I did not hear as much improvement as I did with the replaced LCD-3 cable + SE plug compared to the cable with TRRS plug for my W60..


----------



## Gurashieruro

hidehide said:


> I'm still not sure why I had huge microphonics with the W60 cable connected to ZX2.. It could be the mmcx connector not fitting properly on my W60.. I ended up sending back and exchange for a cable for my LCD-3 and I further ordered an interconnect cable as well. With the new cables, there are no microphonics anymore!
> 
> But I did not hear as much improvement as I did with the replaced LCD-3 cable + SE plug compared to the cable with TRRS plug for my W60..



Do you have just the LCD3 running only on the ZX2 or do you have an amp with it? What gears do you use?


----------



## theintrospect

For the 846s, should I get the copper or ref silver litz ? I'm so sensitive to sibilance and love a full bass.


----------



## spook76

theintrospect said:


> For the 846s, should I get the copper or ref silver litz ? I'm so sensitive to sibilance and love a full bass.




I would absolutely recommend the silver litz. Silver does not make it brighter just lends a clarity across the sonic spectrum that some interpret at brighter but I never felt. For two and a half years I paired the SE846 with Ted's silver litz and they made for a fantastic combination.


----------



## 514077

spook76 said:


> theintrospect said:
> 
> 
> > For the 846s, should I get the copper or ref silver litz ? I'm so sensitive to sibilance and love a full bass.
> ...


 

 +1 on that.  A whole new level of clarity for the 846s.


----------



## gordec

Can anyone with Westone mmcx connector cables post a picture of theirs? I emailed back and forth with Ted, he didn't realize that the Westone mmcx connector's rubber portion is more recessed compared to the Shure. 
I was worried that if you use the Shure on Westone, part of the metal connector may stick out. If you use Westone on Shure, you may need to shave away part of the rubber. He has made many W60 and other Westone cables and has not had any complaints about the mmcx connector with the metal portion being partially exposed. 

Ted actually found the Lunashop connectors for reference. 

Shure connector: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5459

Westone connector: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4540


----------



## bluesyfluesy

uelong said:


> +1 on that.  A whole new level of clarity for the 846s.


 
 Silver all the way. It brings a whole new level of transparency and holographic-ness to the sound.


----------



## tkteo

+1 to all the recommendations for a silver cable. I have not found silver litz to be sibilant. (As an aside, you can never ignore that it is the treble tuning of the IEM or HP that makes the treble frequencies lean towards sibilance.)  In fact I just ordered a second set of silver litz from Mr Ted Allen. Outstanding value.


----------



## Majid Mute

hi Friends plz help me
 i have a shure se846 and fiio x7.
 What is the best cable upgarde in range 500$ us???
 plussound x8 silver plated copper good sound with se846???
 my music edm and vocal trance.


----------



## tkteo

If you purchase the Headphone Lounge Reference Silver Litz it won't cost you anywhere near the USD$500 you quoted.


----------



## Skyyyeman

tkteo said:


> If you purchase the Headphone Lounge Reference Silver Litz it won't cost you anywhere near the USD$500 you quoted.


 

 ​Agreed. Excellent cable


----------



## douglasjboehme

Ted has been amazing to deal with. I peppered him with numerous questions and he was always prompt and a joy to deal with. I can't wait to put these on my Shure SE535s. Now I just need someone to convince me to go with the Shure SE846s instead. 
  
 Update: damn, just ordered clear se846 IEMs.


----------



## jwbrent

I just want to give a quick shout out to Ted for building my new Copper cables for my K7XXs and getting them to me so quickly. They made a nice difference and are worth every penny I spent on them.


----------



## douglasjboehme

I just received my new Silver II cables and immediately paired them up with my SE846s. Impressions? I'm absolutely smiling. I can't believe I waited this long to get both the 846s and the cables. The Siver II adds so much to already outstanding drivers.
  
 Then there's the build quality. Wow. Just wow. Shure etc have so much to learn from Ted Allen!!!!
  
 I've taken no viagra but may have to call a doctor if my current condition lasts longer than 4 hours....


----------



## theintrospect

If you're not aware already, Ted will be updating his line of cables, offering T2 copper and silver available September 
https://www.facebook.com/HeadphoneLounge/posts/1180298412015817

According to Ted, there's an improvement in sound with the new materials.


----------



## spook76

I have been remiss in not posting sooner. I have been using Ted's new Type 2 Silver Litz (T2) as an interconnect between my Chord Mojo and Shure KSE1500 for about a month. I had been using his previous silver litz and while it is only an interconnect the sonic differences are readily apparent with the transparency of both the Mojo and KSE. 

The new T2 has the same remarkable clarity and dynamics of the previous silver litz with a deeper and more textured bottom end. The T2 quite simply is the best aspects of both silver and copper in a single silver litz cable. I highly and unreservedly recommend the T2.


----------



## Unfie

I've been using a balanced silver II cable made by Ted for my X7 -> AM3 -> HD 650 setup. It sounds pretty good for something that can be portable. Can't really provide much feedback other than things sound less muffled. Then again, this could just be the extra juice provided from the balanced setup vs. single ended with the X7.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Anyone experiencing partial sound cut-off when bending the cable around the memory wire (nearest to the connectors)? I get them with 2 out of my 3 cables from Ted so yeah... It's hard to pick up at first since you have to bend them to a certain angle to notice it.


----------



## Unfie

bluesyfluesy said:


> Anyone experiencing partial sound cut-off when bending the cable around the memory wire (nearest to the connectors)? I get them with 2 out of my 3 cables from Ted so yeah... It's hard to pick up at first since you have to bend them to a certain angle to notice it.


 
  
 I had an issue with the sound cutting out because the connectors themselves were slightly too long. I fixed it by heating that area to loosen the around the connectors and push it in.


----------



## tkteo

bluesyfluesy said:


> Anyone experiencing partial sound cut-off when bending the cable around the memory wire (nearest to the connectors)? I get them with 2 out of my 3 cables from Ted so yeah... It's hard to pick up at first since you have to bend them to a certain angle to notice it.


 
 You would have to take care not to damage the soldering due to bending the cable too much and too close to the connector?


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Ted has contacted me regarding this issue and provided me with possible solutions to the issue. I'll try them out first and report back if they resolve the issue.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Got my Type 2 Silver Litz MMCX cables for my Campfire Audio Jupiter. Feels and looks beautiful. Time to let it all get settled and nice. Once again, thanks for the fantastic cables Ted!

 I'll try to get some photos up of both my Type 2 Copper and Silver litz sometime soon.


----------



## theintrospect

gurashieruro said:


> Got my Type 2 Silver Litz MMCX cables for my Campfire Audio Jupiter. Feels and looks beautiful. Time to let it all get settled and nice. Once again, thanks for the fantastic cables Ted!
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some photos up of both my Type 2 Copper and Silver litz sometime soon.




What hp/iem did you use the T2 Copper with ? And how did you like it ?


----------



## Gurashieruro

theintrospect said:


> What hp/iem did you use the T2 Copper with ? And how did you like it ?




I used the same Jupiter IEMs. The T2 is definately warmer and does seem to sound different. But I want to burn it in and let sound run through the Silvers first. You can't go wrong with either.
I'll leave reviewing them out until I get more time with my new Silvers. Both have an excellent feel and Ted knows how to make a good handmade cable.


----------



## theintrospect

gurashieruro said:


> I used the same Jupiter IEMs. The T2 is definately warmer and does seem to sound different. But I want to burn it in and let sound run through the Silvers first. You can't go wrong with either.
> I'll leave reviewing them out until I get more time with my new Silvers. Both have an excellent feel and Ted knows how to make a good handmade cable.




I'm anxiously waiting for my T2 copper for Shure se846.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

theintrospect said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for my T2 copper for Shure se846.



Same here, for my AKG 7XX


----------



## Gurashieruro

theintrospect said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for my T2 copper for Shure se846.


 
  


bluesyfluesy said:


> Same here, for my AKG 7XX


 
 Its well worth the wait. Considering I own the Type 2 Copper, they are amazing. Aside from any audio performance increase, my cable feels awesome.

 I'm really liking the Type 2 Silver, but I'm not sure if I like the Copper or Silver more over each other. Both sound as fantastic as they look.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Anyone had a chance to compare the new T2 cables and the old ones?


----------



## spook76

bluesyfluesy said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare the new T2 cables and the old ones?




Please see my post #581 above.


----------



## fiascogarcia

spook76 said:


> Please see my post #581 above.


 
 That's exactly what was needed with the original silver litz. Looking forward to trying one.


----------



## 514077

fiascogarcia said:


> spook76 said:
> 
> 
> > Please see my post #581 above.
> ...


 

 Love to try the type 2's on the LCD-X.  Just gotta get some coinage.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

spook76 said:


> Please see my post #581 above.



Any change in the cables' ergonomics, though?


----------



## theintrospect

Received the T2 copper for my Shure se846s. The cable is great. Compared to the stock cable, the bass is more visceral and detailed. Also it seems that it added a db or two to the volume; I'm listening at two-three notches below my usual listening volume with the stock cable (on iPhone) This is all aside from the spectacular build and comfort. Thank you Ted for the great work.


----------



## Pacman123

I felt the same way when i tried the silver litz for the first time. Had to turn it down considerably. Bass was punchy and mids and vocals were alot clearer. Thinking of getting a copper cable to complete the collection.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Anyone with pictures of the new type 2 silver litz?


----------



## tkteo

Type 2 on the right. Previous version of silver litz on the left.


----------



## Pacman123

Any one know what is different/better about the t2 cables?


----------



## bluesyfluesy

Just received the new T2 silver reference cables from Ted. I was intending to play some video games but here I am browsing through HF listening to music with the new cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 They are awesome - the bass extends really, really low, highs are really smooth and the soundstage is spacious! Worth every penny I paid.


----------



## fiascogarcia

I dare say the T2 offers a slightly better balanced signature than my Twag3 and DHC fusion.  As others have said, the big improvement over the original litz is the extra fullness and bass impact.  I'm liking his new bone (or is it horn?) Y splitters.


----------



## damobananna

gurashieruro said:


> Just got my SPC cables in from Ted. Here's my quick short impressions:
> 
> Damn these things are beautiful. Combine that with the carbon fiber and rhodium plated brass y-split and 3.5mm barrel jack, the whole thing flows impressively well together. The clear "shielding" is instead dark colored, unlike the completely clear ones used on his silver and copper. A nice touch to the overall appeal, and while not as "soft" as the silver or copper, it is quite supple. In fact, it feels soft and supple enough to know that its a nice shielding but hard enough to feel the denseness and strength that it has. I definitely enjoy the feel of this.
> Just like with all his work, the handmade wires are excellent. These have such attention to detail, that its awesome to see the quality of work when left in capable hands. You can tell these are handmade and its precisely why I bought from him yet again. Like always, his braiding is awesome and there's really nothing negative I can say that is a negative. Maybe except being sent in a titanium case to go along with the beautiful wires
> ...


 

 have you by chance tried copper yet i just bought some and am super keen to get any impresions with copper and um 50 . ta


----------



## drummguy26

Just received my SPC cables from Ted today and man o man, what can I say... I'm blown away by the sound that These cables make! I have the Fender FXA7 Pro and went back and forth between a few cables. But when I finally put on these SPC cables, the soundstage just exploded! It's been a long time since I've heard soundstage like this, and not to mention a solid bottom end with the sparkly highs. SPC wire really turned my head. I've been a dedicated pure silver buyer, but I'm a proud SPC convert. Lol


----------



## Pacman123

I just got his new T2 copper and it is really nice. I have the older version of the silver litz and the new copper is much softer and flexible.
  
 In terms of sound stage, I find the silver is more open and bright. While the copper is pretty warm with huge bass impact. 
  
 In comparison to the stock cables, both really open up the sound stage and make everything sound louder IMO.


----------



## Gurashieruro

pacman123 said:


> I just got his new T2 copper and it is really nice. I have the older version of the silver litz and the new copper is much softer and flexible.
> 
> In terms of sound stage, I find the silver is more open and bright. While the copper is pretty warm with huge bass impact.
> 
> In comparison to the stock cables, both really open up the sound stage and make everything sound louder IMO.


 
 Glad you liked them as much as I did. While I won't go into how the cables sound (tonality-wise), I find that the silver is a little bit more open and clear but the copper feels very nice when paired against each other.

 Considering the size of the cables to most stock cables, the wider soundstage, overall higher potential of better sound, and louder volume should come to no surprise.
  
 I own both T2 Silver and Copper. They are amazing and Ted never fails to amaze me with his work.


----------



## Gurashieruro

drummguy26 said:


> Just received my SPC cables from Ted today and man o man, what can I say... I'm blown away by the sound that These cables make! I have the Fender FXA7 Pro and went back and forth between a few cables. But when I finally put on these SPC cables, the soundstage just exploded! It's been a long time since I've heard soundstage like this, and not to mention a solid bottom end with the sparkly highs. SPC wire really turned my head. I've been a dedicated pure silver buyer, but I'm a proud SPC convert. Lol


 

 I've never had luck with his SPC cables. All my IEMs seemed to never really place nice with them. Glad there are at least some people who can find enjoyment with those lineup


----------



## drummguy26

gurashieruro said:


> I've never had luck with his SPC cables. All my IEMs seemed to never really place nice with them. Glad there are at least some people who can find enjoyment with those lineup


 

 Yes Im quite glad too =) I guess that goes to show how different all IEM's are from one another and how different cables respond differently to their sound signatures. The FXA7 was an exceptionally difficult IEM to find the right cable for. Generally Silver is the way to go as its clearer and a more open sound, but Silver made the FXA7's sound unbearable in the upper region because of their treble boost at 8khz and their overall brightness.
  
 But the SPC cable for some reason just hit the sweet spot! Absolutely love it.


----------



## Gurashieruro

drummguy26 said:


> Yes Im quite glad too =) I guess that goes to show how different all IEM's are from one another and how different cables respond differently to their sound signatures. The FXA7 was an exceptionally difficult IEM to find the right cable for. Generally Silver is the way to go as its clearer and a more open sound, but Silver made the FXA7's sound unbearable in the upper region because of their treble boost at 8khz and their overall brightness.
> 
> But the SPC cable for some reason just hit the sweet spot! Absolutely love it.


 
 I find it interesting. A very small margin of IEMs I have owned or heard have played nicely with a SPC cable. But then again, there are plenty of IEMs that do, since they come stock with it. Example would be Campfire Audio's IEMs.


----------



## songmic

I also placed an order for T2 OCC Silver cable for my HD650. This is the first time I'm buying from Ted and so far it has been a real pleasure doing business with him.


----------



## Gurashieruro

songmic said:


> I also placed an order for T2 OCC Silver cable for my HD650. This is the first time I'm buying from Ted and so far it has been a real pleasure doing business with him.


 
 I'm sure you will love it! Let us hear your impressions when you get them.


----------



## kehorton

Just got a banana plug speaker tap -> XLR connector, and a matching XLR-> Hifiman headphone cable. A great price and couldn't be happier. Having order from other cable companies in the past, this is such a great bargain. These shoot well over the price they're sold for after comparing to my prior (much shorter - because they were so much more expensive) cables.

 ​This was the silver plate copper Litz cable with matching wooden y-connectors. Very well constructed, they look great, and I've heard zero microphonics through them.
  
 So happy I found this thread earlier!
 Thanks Ted!


----------



## teds headfood

got a question: my cat knocked my drink onto laptop which has all my music. since my music is on my ak240 is there any program to transfer to new laptop or will my hard drive possibly still work if transferred? i dont think it got wet but computer did shut down from liquid.
 thx ted


----------



## Watagump

teds headfood said:


> got a question: my cat knocked my drink onto laptop which has all my music. since my music is on my ak240 is there any program to transfer to new laptop or will my hard drive possibly still work if transferred? i dont think it got wet but computer did shut down from liquid.
> thx ted


 
  
 You should be able to drag and drop from the AK to the computer. Think of the AK as being an external HD, plug it in to the new laptop.


----------



## mofolepo

I'm really considering upgrading. Money's tight now because of the holidays, so I want to be sure it's really much better before I pull the trigger. I know with Ted I will always get peace of mind on my purchase since he offers an unrivaled customer service experience.
  
  
 Quote:


tkteo said:


> Type 2 on the right. Previous version of silver litz on the left.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mofolepo said:


>


 
 Type 2 is much better.  Better balance through the spectrum, especially the low end.  Not as treble centric or thin sounding as type 1.  Aesthetically, also a more expensive looking cable than type 1.  IMO.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Agreed. I use the spare Type 2 Litz Silver cable I kept stored away for my Campfire Audio Vega IEMs. Even when comparing the Type 1 and 2 variants with my Jupiter, I could hear the difference. Overall, the sound from both the Copper and Silver were better in the Type 2. Besides, they aesthetically look way better.


----------



## mofolepo

Thanks guys. I went ahead and ordered one


----------



## theintrospect

Has anyone had the courage to cut the memory wire on any of Ted's mmcx iem cables for increased comfort ?


----------



## Saraguie

theintrospect said:


> Has anyone had the courage to cut the memory wire on any of Ted's mmcx iem cables for increased comfort ?




Ask Ted he's a straight shooter so he will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## theintrospect

He told me if I do it then it will severely affect the durability of the cable.


----------



## Saraguie

theintrospect said:


> He told me if I do it then it will severely affect the durability of the cable.


 

 If it were me I'd listen to him.  Just bought my 3rd  cable which he shopped today.  Bon Chance.


----------



## Venture Guy

I just got a Silver Litz Type 2 to connect my Audioquest NightHawks to my Pono Player in balanced mode from Ted. I can say beyond a doubt that the Type 2 is a major step up from the Type 1. Bass response is much better. I guess there really is physics behind all this cable stuff. That and $$$


----------



## Pacman123

All this talk of T2 Silver makes me want to get one.... 
  
 I have a T1 Silver and T2 Copper. The look and flexibility alone are much better than the T1.
  
 Still holding out for the 6TX Enhanced Bass Boost though.


----------



## penmarker

mofolepo said:


> I'm really considering upgrading. Money's tight now because of the holidays, so I want to be sure it's really much better before I pull the trigger. I know with Ted I will always get peace of mind on my purchase since he offers an unrivaled customer service experience.


 
 Money is tight and you're considering about buying cables?
 Save it for your holidays.


----------



## ptolemy2k6

pacman123 said:


> All this talk of T2 Silver makes me want to get one....
> 
> I have a T1 Silver and T2 Copper. The look and flexibility alone are much better than the T1.
> 
> Still holding out for the 6TX Enhanced Bass Boost though.


 
  
 I have both of his t1 and t2 silver and I prefer t2 silver as well. I just sent for few more cables. I love 5-20min replies instead of 1-5 days...


----------



## bflat

T2 cable on my TH900 MK II is perfect! Ted was able to mod some HD650 connectors to fit the MK II. Gave me a great deal on my AK gears as well. Really fast response and honest suggestions. Definitely my go to source for Astell Kern!
  
 Thanks Ted!


----------



## jwbrent

bflat said:


> T2 cable on my TH900 MK II is perfect! Ted was able to mod some HD650 connectors to fit the MK II. Gave me a great deal on my AK gears as well. Really fast response and honest suggestions. Definitely my go to source for Astell Kern!
> 
> Thanks Ted!




I've purchased five different A&K items from Ted--always took good care of me. Great guy to do business with.


----------



## draytonklammer

Been with my cable from Ted for days now.
  
 Holy ****.
  
 This cable for my Abyss AB-1266 drop kicks the stock cable -- the amount of detail I was missing is ridiculous.
 I originally bought it because my Abyss cable started randomly cutting out in the right channel.
  
 I DO NOT believe a cable changes sound, but either I am wrong, or my stock cable was a pile of trash.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Silver T2 cable from Ted


----------



## mapotofu

Just wanted to stop by to give some props to Ted.  I had him make me two sets of MMCX cables (1 silver litz and 1 copper litz) for my Shure IEMs. Over the past few months, I had issues with the contacts cutting out on each for completely different reasons and he's always been very gracious and super-quick to respond.  And there is definitely a difference in sound quality vs. the stock cables.  I highly recommend Headphone Lounge.


----------



## NaiveSound

Hot a Ted Allen T2 silver litz on the way for Zeus XRA iem. Can't wait to hear. Customer service was absolutely wonderful, great guy


----------



## fiascogarcia

naivesound said:


> Hot a Ted Allen T2 silver litz on the way for Zeus XRA iem. Can't wait to hear. Customer service was absolutely wonderful, great guy


 
 Great customer service, quality cable (easily comparable to my Whiplash Twag v3), excellent pricing, and unheard of (these days) ship time.  Ted is awesome.


----------



## rmc

mapotofu said:


> Just wanted to stop by to give some props to Ted.  I had him make me two sets of MMCX cables (1 silver litz and 1 copper litz) for my Shure IEMs. Over the past few months, I had issues with the contacts cutting out on each for completely different reasons and he's always been very gracious and super-quick to respond.  And there is definitely a difference in sound quality vs. the stock cables.  I highly recommend Headphone Lounge.


 

 Which one did you like more? I need a new cable for my Shure 846. Can anyone compare Ted's to Forza cable quality? Thanks.


----------



## mapotofu

rmc said:


> Which one did you like more? I need a new cable for my Shure 846. Can anyone compare Ted's to Forza cable quality? Thanks.




TBH, I did not hear much difference in SQ but there is more volume in the silver litz. For the SE846 which is more revealing than either of my IEMs, I would go with the silver litz.


----------



## bflat

Just got my custom Sine balanced cable from Ted. The T2 wire is really amazing. Nice extension on both low end and highs. I found the original Sine a little too laid back with stock, but balanced plus T2 wire make the highs so much better! As you can see by the pics, the Sine have a really odd connector style and location and Ted did an awesome job figuring out the build. Cable looks fantastic!


----------



## songmic

Ted's new T2 OCC Silver for HD 6XX in action!


----------



## NaiveSound

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Ted-Allen-T2-pure-silver-litz-iem-cable-2-pin-3mm-/162402606924?nav=SEARCH


----------



## epilepticx

I wanted to let everyone know about my experience with Ted Allen. I ordered a silver IEM cable with MMCX connectors and an Oyaide rhodium right angle plug about a year ago to use with my Sony XBA-A2.
  
 I'm not an audiophile and I'm not too familiar with high end audio equipment, but I have really exact requirements in terms of the overall length of the cable and the length to each ear. I tried a competitor first since he had a nicer looking website, but it turned into a nightmare scenario when I stopped getting responses to my emails after I placed my order. Eventually, after a few weeks and a few ignored emails, I got the cable in the mail and the dimensions were so off that I can't imagine that the measurements I provided were even looked at. I had to involve my credit card company in order to get my money back.
  
 On the other hand, Ted was the complete opposite. I think the longest I had to wait for a response was maybe 2 hours. He seems to be a man of few words but he'll answer all your questions and try his best to accommodate your requests. I received my cable around 2 weeks after I placed the order and it was exactly what I asked for. He paid close attention to my instructions and honored my requests.
  
 The cable served me well over this past year until sound stopped coming out of one ear due to some excessive wear and tear on my part. I sent it back to Ted and he fixed it for me and will send it back without any additional charge.

 I don't even post on Head-Fi, but I decided to make an account just to tell everyone how awesome him and his products are. Thank you Ted!


----------



## hemtmaker

I have quite a few v1 silver litz cables from Ted over the years and they are all top quality and great looking. Recently I bought a T2 sliver litz and I have to say Ted has out done himself. The cable looks even better! Thanks Ted for the great cable, price, customer service and turnaround as always.


----------



## SeeSax

Very happy customer here, as well! Ted has always been super accommodating and entertains my 500 questions at a time with ease. 
  
 Here are a few photos of the stuff he's done for me, of which I'm super super pleased: 
  

  

  

  
 Highly, highly recommend his work. In fact I think I'm due for another order lol
  
 -Collin-


----------



## jwbrent

seesax said:


> Very happy customer here, as well! Ted has always been super accommodating and entertains my 500 questions at a time with ease.
> 
> Here are a few photos of the stuff he's done for me, of which I'm super super pleased:
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I've ordered from Ted several times and each transaction has been great.
  
 Hey Ted, are you planning on stocking the new A&K KANN in blue? As long as it has TIDAL implementation, this looks like a great companion to my 240SS.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> Yes, I've ordered from Ted several times and each transaction has been great.
> 
> Hey Ted, are you planning on stocking the new A&K KANN in blue? As long as it has TIDAL implementation, this looks like a great companion to my 240SS.




Thanks for the message ... I'll talk with you soon.


----------



## Unfie

I got the T2 silver cable recently. You can see it next to the T1 cable. The T2 looks nicer, but that's partly due to the T1 getting old...


----------



## fiascogarcia

Ted did a great job reterminating my Silver Litz 2 to fit the tiny, tiny mmcx connectors used on my Obravo's.


----------



## ptolemy2k6

ted,

sent you 5 more cables to work on


----------



## bflat

Just got Ted's T2 Silver balanced cable for my Utopias and the pairing is perfect - great sub bass extension and very complimentary to the awesome high end capabilities of the Utopias. I auditioned the Utopias at the last SF Meet and those had the KImber Axios cables. While nice looking, I can't say the Kimber cables did much for me. I may get flamed for saying that but I would say listen first, then save yourself $1K and get the T2 cable from Ted, especially if you want a little more sub bass extension.


----------



## fiascogarcia

bflat said:


> Just got Ted's T2 Silver balanced cable for my Utopias and the pairing is perfect - great sub bass extension and very complimentary to the awesome high end capabilities of the Utopias. I auditioned the Utopias at the last SF Meet and those had the KImber Axios cables. While nice looking, I can't say the Kimber cables did much for me. I may get flamed for saying that but I would say listen first, then save yourself $1K and get the T2 cable from Ted, especially if you want a little more sub bass extension.


I agree that they are substantially better than the original T1.  Kimbers are pretty, but I'm skeptical about the added value.  Also think it's interesting that a couple of threads I follow (flickenick's iem shootout for example) are really ramping up discussions about the not subtle enhancements of the new Asian cables coming out (like Effect Audio and PW).  I really find it hard to believe a lot of what I'm reading about cables that are reaching $1,000+ in price.  Pricing is becoming mind boggling, and I sit here totally content with my T2!  Keep in mind that I'm not a naysayer about the benefit of cable upgrades, I'm just seeing the law of diminishing returns really kicking in with the outrageous pricing of some of these cables.


----------



## damobananna

mine is in the mail woohooo


----------



## damobananna

just like snake oiled sunglasses they will only charge what people are prepared to pay


----------



## teds headfood

ok i sent someones repair cable out by mistake to wrong address. if you have a cable sent to me for repair and i haven't emailed you PLEASE EMAIL ME tedallen0220@gmail.com


----------



## Saraguie

Don’t let the cuddly aviatar fool you, he is a mean guy with a large gun.  Don’t get him mad speak up.

Hey Ted, what’s with the hamster?


----------



## teds headfood

dang thats one of my old face book pics lol


----------



## teds headfood

this will cut
this will kill


----------



## burtomr (Sep 27, 2017)

Saraguie said:


> Hey Ted, what’s with the hamster?



Guy's with pet hamsters are fine. It's guy's with pet Gerbles that you have to watch out for


----------



## teds headfood




----------



## Unfie (Oct 5, 2017)

Here is a picture of three T2 silver litz cables that I have. On the left is the UM Pro 50. The middle one is a balanced cable that I use for the HD 650 when I want to hook it up to the Fiio X7 (portable option). On the right is the cable currently connected to the HD 650 and Schiit Valhalla. Not bad, right?

Edit: the picture won't show up. Something appears to be busted. Until I figure this out, you can see the picture in this imgur album.


----------



## rufus1949

Ted 
Thanks for the great follow-up service regarding my cable. None better than you.
Prompt and courteous.


----------



## chengsta (Nov 15, 2017)

I still have my silver t1 cable from 3-4 years ago made by ted.  other than about 4 inches of it turning brown in the middle around the Y connect, it still functions like it was brand new.  Other silver cables from other guys I've bought from only lasted 6 months before intermittent cutting-out of music.  I don't need to order new cables but since I just bought the fiio x7 v2 I thought why not give balanced cables a shot?  The v1 cables are already great, I don't think v2 can actually beat it but we'll see in a few weeks
....And once that's done, I have this urge to upgrade from my old jh16 pros to the kaiser encore to go with the cables.  This cycle never ends.

edit:  well just got the new balanced cables.  I'm amazed, love the extra details and how beautiful it looks.  Also extends the treble, I didn't think there would really be any improvement.  It could just be that I went balanced and not the actual cable doing anything, you never know.


----------



## damobananna (Nov 19, 2017)

chengsta said:


> I still have my silver t1 cable from 3-4 years ago made by ted.  other than about 4 inches of it turning brown in the middle around the Y connect, it still functions like it was brand new.  Other silver cables from other guys I've bought from only lasted 6 months before intermittent cutting-out of music.  I don't need to order new cables but since I just bought the fiio x7 v2 I thought why not give balanced cables a shot?  The v1 cables are already great, I don't think v2 can actually beat it but we'll see in a few weeks
> ....And once that's done, I have this urge to upgrade from my old jh16 pros to the kaiser encore to go with the cables.  This cycle never ends.
> 
> edit:  well just got the new balanced cables.  I'm amazed, love the extra details and how beautiful it looks.  Also extends the treble, I didn't think there would really be any improvement.  It could just be that I went balanced and not the actual cable doing anything, you never know.




What iem's are you using there chappy? thinking setting up my jupiters wth  ted silver balanced and onkyo dap


----------



## chengsta

still using old jh16's with fp.


----------



## Leo888

SeeSax said:


> Very happy customer here, as well! Ted has always been super accommodating and entertains my 500 questions at a time with ease.
> 
> Here are a few photos of the stuff he's done for me, of which I'm super super pleased:
> 
> ...



#SeeSax, may i know what cable is that you have in the 1st photo. Looks interesting in that colour tone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiascogarcia

chengsta said:


> I still have my silver t1 cable from 3-4 years ago made by ted.  other than about 4 inches of it turning brown in the middle around the Y connect, it still functions like it was brand new.  Other silver cables from other guys I've bought from only lasted 6 months before intermittent cutting-out of music.  I don't need to order new cables but since I just bought the fiio x7 v2 I thought why not give balanced cables a shot?  The v1 cables are already great, I don't think v2 can actually beat it but we'll see in a few weeks
> ....And once that's done, I have this urge to upgrade from my old jh16 pros to the kaiser encore to go with the cables.  This cycle never ends.
> 
> edit:  well just got the new balanced cables.  I'm amazed, love the extra details and how beautiful it looks.  Also extends the treble, I didn't think there would really be any improvement.  It could just be that I went balanced and not the actual cable doing anything, you never know.


V2 gives a more full bodied sound without compromising the upper end.  Sounds very similar to the Whiplash Twag3.  I feel it's a noticeable improvement over the V1. IMO


----------



## SeeSax

Leo888 said:


> #SeeSax, may i know what cable is that you have in the 1st photo. Looks interesting in that colour tone. Thanks in advance.



This is Ted's silver-plated copper cable - cheaper than the pure silver and very nice ergonomics and sound. I love the color. 

-Collin-


----------



## Leo888 (Nov 29, 2017)

SeeSax said:


> This is Ted's silver-plated copper cable - cheaper than the pure silver and very nice ergonomics and sound. I love the color.
> 
> -Collin-



Hi there Collin, thanks for the information. The colour tone pique my interest which really stands out among the usual silver/copper and not  exactly black. May i know what colour is that?

Colour tone aside, merit of sound improvement would definitely be priority. Thus, could you kindly provide a brief comparison with the T2 silver litz?

Btw, I'll still holding on to some SE846, SE535 and JVC F850 which i intend to use with and have a Null Arete cable on order for the 535 and looking a step up for the 846.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeeSax

As far as I know, his SPC cables only come in that one color. I would send him an email.


----------



## Leo888

SeeSax said:


> As far as I know, his SPC cables only come in that one color. I would send him an email.



That will make thing easier. Thanka.


----------



## teds headfood

basically its a translucent black bu t it varies slightly lighter on roll. i just needed something to easily see the difference between the silver litz. its from my old wire manufacturer hakugei so its discounted until the 1,000 meter roll is gone. it is slightly softer pe insulation than new T2 copper and T2 silver. all are type 2 litz other than older left over wires.
easiest way to get me is email as i'm right next to laptop most of the time.
on the cable with 4" of browning chengsta has, after talking to him and seeing his picture that was not one of my cables. it is from chris_himself(HPL) after i stopped doing his cables back in aug. 2013.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks for following up as usual Ted. Still using the 2 sliver litz ic you have done up for me a couple years back. Will email you soon. Cheers.


----------



## Gurashieruro

Scrolling through Facebook and I ran up to Ted's posts. Saw that he got new y-splits in too. Looks really nice compared to the ones he was originally using; they look much smaller. Might have to get him to make me another cable whenever I get some money in.
I need to stop spending money on audio and actually save up


----------



## 514077

Gurashieruro said:


> Scrolling through Facebook and I ran up to Ted's posts. Saw that he got new y-splits in too. Looks really nice compared to the ones he was originally using; they look much smaller. Might have to get him to make me another cable whenever I get some money in.
> I need to stop spending money on audio and actually save up


Oh why save up?  Audio over food, anyday.


----------



## Leo888

Gurashieruro said:


> Scrolling through Facebook and I ran up to Ted's posts. Saw that he got new y-splits in too. Looks really nice compared to the ones he was originally using; they look much smaller. Might have to get him to make me another cable whenever I get some money in.
> I need to stop spending money on audio and actually save up



Looking good and patiently waiting.


----------



## Leo888

Finally receive the T2 Silver. The cable looks great compared to pics. Blacker background against the Nocturnal 8 braided hybrid and glad that i'm digging the result i'm getting. Cheers. 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## rufus1949

Ted is first rate with service. I had an issue with plug...sound was cutting in and out. Ted had me send them back and replaced plug with upgrade.


----------



## 514077

Rufus49 said:


> Ted is first rate with service. I had an issue with plug...sound was cutting in and out. Ted had me send them back and replaced plug with upgrade.


Good to know.  I may have to.


----------



## jmac1516

Rufus49 said:


> Ted is first rate with service. I had an issue with plug...sound was cutting in and out. Ted had me send them back and replaced plug with upgrade.


I’ll confirm this based on my many experiences and purchases with Ted.


----------



## bluesyfluesy

i would like to thank Ted again for his excellent service, although this happened few months ago already...

a few months back i sent my cables back to Tedfor repair as i noticed the IEM connector pins looked damaged and was afraid that they would be susceptible to break.
Ted processed my request quickly, and i got my cables returned quickly with the fixed pins!
it was then i noticed that Ted didnt send me any invoice - i havent paid for the repair!!
so i promptly emailed and apologised for forgetting to pay him, but his reply was that he didnt send me an invoice because he didnt charge me for the repair!!

i am really amazed at the quality of his service... he is one of the cable makers that i keep going back to for new cables  thanks Ted!!!


----------



## chengsta

yep too bad his company is relatively unknown.  He makes the best sounding cables.  I've had $700 cables before from other companies and they are of cheaper quality and didn't sound as good.


----------



## fiascogarcia

chengsta said:


> yep too bad his company is relatively unknown.  He makes the best sounding cables.  I've had $700 cables before from other companies and they are of cheaper quality and didn't sound as good.


Agreed!  I've had Whiplash, DHC, and Toxic cables come and go, and I've kept his T2 silver and had it re-terminated about 3 times as I've changed out equipment.  And I'm about ready to sell a new Effect Audio cable because Ted's pretty much covers all it's bases.


----------



## teds headfood

been having issues with laptop/internet/gmail. if emailing please know i'm always around or next to laptop.  i might not answer at the exact same time as you're emailing.  thanks


----------



## DrummerLeo

I just received my second order from Ted. Doing business with Ted is such a enjoyable experience, better than all the other "well known" companies, especially the one start from "W" which never reply messages. 
Anyway, this time is a T2 copper cable for HD800s, there is a little story about this cable, I will talk about it later. 
First, let's talk about the most important thing, the SQ!
The T2 copper really provide a more focused mid, warmer and more musical than the stock balanced cable. The mid was improved significantly from the stock cable. The bass also is more textured and has more weight.
The HD800s didn't lose its great treble and sound stage, sounds from hd800s are just as open as they were. Furthermore, I noticed that this cable provides more details than the stock cable which really surprised me a lot!!! You have to know the stock balanced cable costs about $100 more.


----------



## DrummerLeo

For those who has HD800s or HD800, plz same some money for your mum and buy this outstanding cable. You really don't need to pay a lot more for some "brand names" or fancy logs, and wait for weeks for a cable.


----------



## teds headfood

my old town's new lava flow
https://www.facebook.com/wxchasing/videos/646118852386415/


----------



## fiascogarcia (May 20, 2018)

teds headfood said:


> my old town's new lava flow
> https://www.facebook.com/wxchasing/videos/646118852386415/


Man, it's a wild scene out there!  Glad you're safe and sound.  Hopefully you don't have family in jeopardy on the island.


----------



## teds headfood

my niece is 4 months prego her house is just above a few streets and sister is below halfway to ocean. lucky it took a right turn a few hundreds yards before or she would of lost her place. its goin nutz


----------



## Saraguie

teds headfood said:


> my niece is 4 months prego her house is just above a few streets and sister is below halfway to ocean. lucky it took a right turn a few hundreds yards before or she would of lost her place. its goin nutz


Ted, we send our thoughts and prayers  to your family.....


----------



## ZappaMan

Hi ted - what would you recommend for the Hd800s? Copper or silver litz ?

I listen to all sorts of music, only recently got the headphones, so I have no complaints with the stock cable.

I have your silver litz for se846, and copper for hd650, I should be able to answer this myself!


----------



## rufus1949

Once again, thanks Ted for your great product and fast service. Your t2 works great with my 64 audio A12t's.


----------



## teds headfood

ZappaMan said:


> Hi ted - what would you recommend for the Hd800s? Copper or silver litz ?
> 
> I listen to all sorts of music, only recently got the headphones, so I have no complaints with the stock cable.
> 
> I have your silver litz for se846, and copper for hd650, I should be able to answer this myself!



as per head-fi rules please email me:   tedallen0220@gmail.com


----------



## notorious4163

chengsta said:


> yep too bad his company is relatively unknown.  He makes the best sounding cables.  I've had $700 cables before from other companies and they are of cheaper quality and didn't sound as good.



Better than Toxic Silver Widow Cables? I just bought the Silver Ted Allen Cable so was just wondering how they compare against each other. does teds sound better?


----------



## ngd3 (Aug 11, 2018)

One of Ted's cables...

Silver 4.4 with spalted wood housing, DX200ti and IMR R1. Good value, good cable


----------



## jwbrent

Just noticed a 30% off sale on @teds headfood website. Perfect timing for me since I need a balanced cable for my new Sonus faber Prymas. His new Type 2 OCC copper cable sounds really good with my HD 6XX.


----------



## 514077

jwbrent said:


> Just noticed a 30% off sale on @teds headfood website. Perfect timing for me since I need a balanced cable for my new Sonus faber Prymas. His new Type 2 OCC copper cable sounds really good with my HD 6XX.


Great!  I think I want a 48" silver LIDS for my 846s.  I've been meaning to send in my 64" to get repaired for some months, now.  I think the area around the right memory wire is defective.  Thought I'd try it again, substituting it for the original Shure cable.  My Bog, I forgot what I've been missing.
What can I say?  The man makes musical cords.


----------



## ZappaMan

jwbrent said:


> Just noticed a 30% off sale on @teds headfood website. Perfect timing for me since I need a balanced cable for my new Sonus faber Prymas. His new Type 2 OCC copper cable sounds really good with my HD 6XX.


I’d like a Hd800s replacement cable to bring some spark back into the marriage.


----------



## DRHamp (Dec 6, 2018)

For some time, I've been in the camp that doubted that cables can make a difference - I'm no longer in that camp - Ted's T2 Litz silver balanced cable for my HD800S has made me a believer - a definite boost in clarity, detail, and overall SQ.


----------



## teds headfood

about to change 30% sale discount at end of march down to 25% so get your orders in before end of month thx


----------



## KimChee

I know Toxic is out of business, Whiplash has been for a while, DHC is still in business.  I need s headphone cable made soon didn’t know Teds cables were still around...I bought one of his OCC Silver Cables after he split with Chris himself very good quality...


----------



## Saraguie

KimChee said:


> I know Toxic is out of business, Whiplash has been for a while, DHC is still in business.  I need s headphone cable made soon didn’t know Teds cables were still around...I bought one of his OCC Silver Cables after he split with Chris himself very good quality...



Ted's still in biz...has great cables.


----------



## teds headfood

KimChee said:


> I know Toxic is out of business, Whiplash has been for a while, DHC is still in business.  I need s headphone cable made soon didn’t know Teds cables were still around...I bought one of his OCC Silver Cables after he split with Chris himself very good quality...


email me before end of month so i can honor the 30% off sale


----------



## mixman

Just picked up a pair of used older Silver cables without the sleeving. Love their clarity up top, but as mentioned here the bass response was thin sounding. How much would the Silver Litz T2 cables improve on that or should I go with a hybrid cable instead?


----------



## fiascogarcia

mixman said:


> Just picked up a pair of used older Silver cables without the sleeving. Love their clarity up top, but as mentioned here the bass response was thin sounding. How much would the Silver Litz T2 cables improve on that or should I go with a hybrid cable instead?


The T2 does a great job of keeping a cohesive balance of lows, mids and highs.  I've never perceived the bass on the T2 as being thin at all.


----------



## cykelvin

I just got the T2 silver litz cables from Ted for my iem and headphones.  Really like the cables.  Good craftsmanship and quality.  I had silver cables from somewhere else in the past and they were way too bright for me but with Ted's cable, it isn't bright.  And I don't find the bass on the T2 cable thin at all as well. Definitely one of my favorite cables.


----------



## teds headfood

hope everyone had an awesome 4th no matter where you are or from!! good food-good music-good memories of those who sacrificed or served to make our lives better. have to love this life thru everything good or bad. ALOHA Ted


----------



## teds headfood

i received an email from a recent customer who stated he was contacted thru pm badmouthing my work. he wont tell me who it was so i'm asking if anyone else has been pm'd lately?


----------



## teds headfood

i have a new customer stating he read on 4/19 i was out of business? but that is full nutz.  has anyone else seen where this post is? i can't find it and customer hasn't remembered where he saw it yet.


----------



## DaddyWhale

Just bought the silver cables from Ted for my Shure se846. They replace the stock cable. Will report on how they sound

It was an absolute joy spelling with Ted


----------



## ZappaMan

DaddyWhale said:


> Just bought the silver cables from Ted for my Shure se846. They replace the stock cable. Will report on how they sound
> 
> It was an absolute joy spelling with Ted


He is an excellent speller


----------



## DaddyWhale

ZappaMan said:


> He is an excellent speller



Oops, I meant smeller!


----------



## SupperTime

Does he make usb c to usb B cables?


----------



## DaddyWhale

SupperTime said:


> Does he make usb c to usb B cables?


My guess is he would. Please pm me and I'll get you his email address!


----------



## drummguy26

Lemme start out saying that I’ve been doing business with Ted for about 8 years now and I won’t go to anyone else. Just got an adapter and interconnect cable I requested. Basically.... they’re awesome.  

first up, I got a 2.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRRS to use all my balanced cables with my xdsd which only has a 3.5mm jack but is S-balanced so it’ll accept a TRRS termination. 







This thing is a miracle worker! From the design of the right angled 3.5 side to the build quality, this thing is rock solid! And definitely gonna last for years to come.


Next up is my right angled 2.5 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS interconnect for my xdsd to xcan stack. It’s pretty difficult to find right angled 2.5mm plugs, but again, Ted didn’t ask questions or debate with me when I request both ends to be right angled. With Teds custom work, I got exactly what I asked for and it looks pretty awesome too!









it does what I want it to do and still has the same pristine quality of my Litz silver cables! And most important, the price is just right! I’ll be a customer for life.


----------



## jwbrent

Just wanted to say Ted helped me out by reterminating a final Silver cable with MMCX connectors and changed them to Westone 2-pin connectors. Looks good and now my Moondrop S8s sound even better!


----------



## pataburd

Using Ted's fine 4-pin XLR-to-speaker-bananas
adapter to drive the HEDDphone directly from the speaker taps of the Qinpu A-1.0X integrated.  
Definitely the BEST the HEDDphone have sounded to me so far.


----------



## propolis12

Looking for a new cable to my audioquest nightowl carbon . I wonder if I should take copper or silver cable . My budget is up to 200€ so if I go silver my first choice is headphone lounge cable (and probably only choice ) . But still i don't know if copper is not better fit for my current setup - I'm listening through my audioquest dragonfly red . In copper category there are more options , for example arctic cables looks promising . I did some research and found earmen sparrow portable dac/amp which seems to beat audioquest by quite  a margin and have a balanced output so maybe I will buy one. I will appreciatte any suggestion .


----------



## pataburd

Go UPOCC silver whenever possible.


----------



## DavidWhite

Just to report that recently I bought a T3 Copper H800S cable from Ted. And I am very happy about the craftmanship of the cable and the sound quality of the cable. My Amp is iFI Pro iCan. I can feel the cable is more open (clarity and fuller) than the stock cable.


----------



## Papabiker

I went from totally confused (my default state) to placing an order with Ted for the perfect solution to my situation thanks to multiple emails all afternoon with him.   What a kind and patient man!


----------

